# The Guinand Appreciation Thread



## SteamJ

Guinand seems to be a fairly underappreciated brand so I thought it was time to start a thread devoted to the appreciation of their watches. So let's see your Guinand watches!

I'll start...

After much debate between a 60.50-T and 60.50-T2, the T2 won out and it arrived today. Overall I'm quite impressed with the quality. Guinand pre-sized the bracelet for me (though no extra links were included) which was a nice service. They communicated very promptly and let me know where my watch was as far as shipping. It arrived quickly as well. I love the case it comes in. Surprisingly I actually prefer it on the strap so the bracelet will sit idle for now but it does seem like a nicely made bracelet.


----------



## Mediocre

Congratulations, very nice! We definitely need more gorgeous watches like that posted!


----------



## Thighmaster

Congrats! It's superb. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar.Parask

SteamJ this is lovely indeed! We will be waiting for your comments after a few days of use!
Mine is a classic 40 series but in a tricompax arrangement under the chronosport name.
Apparently the bigger minute and running seconds subdials draw inspiration from the heuer bund!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jivetkr

Mine says hi


----------



## DummySmacks

Great idea for a thread. Guinand's are truly great watches for the money. I have a series 40.50.01 and I love how it wears and its versatility. This is from today...









This is is from a couple of weeks ago...









The watch just looks killer on a NATO strap. I've been thinking of adding a series 60 T to the collection but would have to unload some pieces. This thread is certainly helping the cause.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Thoughts: am undecided as to whether I get one of these (60T) or the Sinn 144. Really dig the lugless retro look.

What say you?


----------



## Ar.Parask

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Thoughts: am undecided as to whether I get one of these (60T) or the Sinn 144. Really dig the lugless retro look.
> 
> What say you?


Both are great watches.
The guinand with the electroplated dials and the coloured hands is a bit better looking in my opinion. That is just me though and you should go with the one that you like the most. 
The forum has interesting view about both of them!


----------



## Nokie

I have a T2 on the way hopefully by next week.


----------



## dinkerson

jivetkr said:


> Mine says hi
> 
> View attachment 8297866


Great looking watch. Is it just my eyes, or is the 12 o'clock subdial on these slightly bigger than the others at 6 and 9?


----------



## SteamJ

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Thoughts: am undecided as to whether I get one of these (60T) or the Sinn 144. Really dig the lugless retro look.
> 
> What say you?


Both amazing pieces. I had a 142 and loved Sinn's quality but I think slightly better bang for your buck is to be had with Guinand. They're still aiming for the Helmut Sinn philosophy of incredible quality for great prices.


----------



## wkw

A picture of a Chronosport (pre-Guinand) series 41 from a happy owner.










I got it since 2003 and it is still ticking fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003

Does anyone have any opinions comparing the Guinand 40 series to the Sinn 103? The design aesthetics are quite similar and seem to have the same movement, but the Guinand is a bit cheaper.


----------



## SteamJ

I ended up back on the bracelet. I think I do prefer it this way after all. And the caseback is sweet too.


----------



## Dre

OSUMBA2003 said:


> Does anyone have any opinions comparing the Guinand 40 series to the Sinn 103? The design aesthetics are quite similar and seem to have the same movement, but the Guinand is a bit cheaper.


I debated this exact question recently and bought a Sinn 103 St. I thought there were a few details that were better done on the Sinn:
- The sub dials don't cut off any of the numerals. The Guinand does, particularly the 8 and 10. 
- I like the coordinated hands (for lack of other term) on the Sinn. All the chrono specific hands have arrow ends on them, whereas the time specific hands are straight ends.

The series 60 looks real good though. Numerals aren't cut off, and the chrono hands are all orange. Maybe down the road. The Sinn is a classic though, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## MrCheeky

Dre said:


> I debated this exact question recently and bought a Sinn 103 St. I thought there were a few details that were better done on the Sinn:
> - The sub dials don't cut off any of the numerals. The Guinand does, particularly the 8 and 10.
> - I like the coordinated hands (for lack of other term) on the Sinn. All the chrono specific hands have arrow ends on them, whereas the time specific hands are straight ends.
> 
> The series 60 looks real good though. Numerals aren't cut off, and the chrono hands are all orange. Maybe down the road. The Sinn is a classic though, I'm very happy with it.


I definitely see see what you mean regarding the sub dials. I'm looking into the Guinand 40.50.10. I looked at the Sinn 103 but my concern was its thickness, 17mm vs the 15mm on the Guinand.


----------



## Dre

MrCheeky said:


> I definitely see see what you mean regarding the sub dials. I'm looking into the Guinand 40.50.10. I looked at the Sinn 103 but my concern was its thickness, 17mm vs the 15mm on the Guinand.


That's one of the reasons I choise the acrylic 103 St as it's thinner. The 103 St (I believe) clocks in around 15.5 mm. That said, a 7750 based chrono will always be pretty thick on the wrist. I've slowly gotten more used to thicker watches, at this point I'd probably be OK with a 17mm thick watch.


----------



## OSUMBA2003

Dre said:


> I debated this exact question recently and bought a Sinn 103 St. I thought there were a few details that were better done on the Sinn:
> - The sub dials don't cut off any of the numerals. The Guinand does, particularly the 8 and 10.
> - I like the coordinated hands (for lack of other term) on the Sinn. All the chrono specific hands have arrow ends on them, whereas the time specific hands are straight ends.
> 
> The series 60 looks real good though. Numerals aren't cut off, and the chrono hands are all orange. Maybe down the road. The Sinn is a classic though, I'm very happy with it.


Thank you for the thorough analysis!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Flying Officer 12-h on a new NATO. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ




----------



## DummySmacks

Series 40 on a canvas strap from Oris.


----------



## horolicious

Hard to believe that there are less than 70 of Guinand one handed wrist bijoux created.


----------



## SteamJ

I still wear this one every day. Giving some thought to putting my 60.50-T2 on a Timefactors bund. Good idea?


----------



## StufflerMike

SteamJ said:


> I still wear this one every day. Giving some thought to putting my 60.50-T2 on a Timefactors bund. Good idea?


Why not. Kind of resembling the 5100 combos on a Bund.


----------



## loqv75




----------



## loqv75




----------



## rationaltime

Guinand chronograph

The hands are blued. If I try to capture the blue reflection
from the hands I also get a reflection from the dial and crystal.








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## rationaltime

Apparently Guinand watches were sold in the US.

This image is from Benjamin Allen & Co, Chicago, Ill.
The company marketed to retail jewelry stores and
claimed to sell only wholesale. At some time in the US
"wholesale" stores became a marketing plan. I don't
know how closely Allen & Co. stood by the rule to sell
only to retailers. In any case, the listed prices are 
their "wholesale" prices.

August, 1920








The model in the middle appears to be the same as shown
in the previously posted photo.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## SteamJ

I tried the bund but it still doesn't work as well for me as the bracelet. I need to order a ratcheting clasp for the bracelet though. The one it comes on is a little flimsy. I don't think they make the bracelet in Germany.


----------



## Ar.Parask

SteamJ said:


> I tried the bund but it still doesn't work as well for me as the bracelet. I need to order a ratcheting clasp for the bracelet though. The one it comes on is a little flimsy. I don't think they make the bracelet in Germany.
> 
> View attachment 8675610


Is this the 3.1 type or the 3.3? Is it that bad indeed because I have already ordered one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Ar.Parask said:


> Is this the 3.1 type or the 3.3? Is it that bad indeed because I have already ordered one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the 3.1. The bracelet is definitely well made but I believe it's actually a Chinese made bracelet and not German made. It's at least as good as a Super Engineer bracelet though. I'm just not loving the clasp.


----------



## motzbueddel

After picking up my Sinn 903 from the factory in Frankfurt I visited Guinand since they are only a mile apart from each other. I really liked a lot of their watches and think they are going in the right direction. Of course I took a few pictures while I was there.



















I really like the Flying Officer. I think this is going to be my next watch. Sorry for the crappy picture..
































































If you are in Frankfurt, Guinand is definitly worth a visit.

All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## loqv75

Sorry picture deleted


----------



## loqv75

I like quality things..


----------



## Mediocre

Just a friendly heads up, the forum does not allow posting of knives. They are considered weapons.


----------



## loqv75

Mediocre said:


> Just a friendly heads up, the forum does not allow posting of knives. They are considered weapons.


Thank you I will sort that out


----------



## jivetkr

has anyone put a nato on their series 60? got any pics?

looking for strap ideas. the leather strap is super hot in the summer.


----------



## David Woo

motzbueddel said:


> After picking up my Sinn 903 from the factory in Frankfurt I visited Guinand since they are only a mile apart from each other.


do they make watches in-house or just assemble/test them there?


----------



## motzbueddel

David Woo said:


> do they make watches in-house or just assemble/test them there?


To my knowledge they are not producing in-house movements. They do however have modified Eta and Unitas movements. I don't know if they are actually assembled in Frankfurt or if the assembly line is outsourced. The company policy has always been to offer good watches at an affordable price point. For me, that kind of rules out in-house. Casing, dials and hands are produced in Germany and the movements are Swiss made. Testing, quality control and servicing is done in Frankfurt.

In my opinion they offer a great value for money!

Hope this information helps.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## jpfwatch

Received my first Guinand watch today.

Guinand Model 40.50.10 on a vintage leatherstrap:


----------



## Ar.Parask

jpfwatch said:


> Received my first Guinand watch today.
> 
> Guinand Model 40.50.10 on a vintage leatherstrap:
> 
> View attachment 8849290
> 
> 
> View attachment 8849298
> 
> 
> View attachment 8849306
> 
> 
> View attachment 8849314


This is such a nice combination!
Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Series 40.


----------



## SteamJ

Good match? I'm iffy on the red thread with the orange hands but I think it might work.


----------



## Ar.Parask

SteamJ said:


> Good match? I'm iffy on the red thread with the orange hands but I think it might work.
> 
> View attachment 8937650


Would prefer orange stitching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

I continue to experiment with other straps. Here it is on a Stowa strap.


----------



## DummySmacks

Green leather NATO for today.


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## SteamJ

A custom strap for my 60.50-T2 has been ordered. I may try out a mesh bracelet tomorrow in the meantime. I can't wait to get the custom strap from Patrik at Clover Straps though. It'll be my 6th or 7th one from him and he's never disappointed.


----------



## pdsf

Wearing blue today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

jpfwatch said:


> Received my first Guinand watch
> 
> Great looking watch. Series 40 is on my bucket list.
> 
> May I know how was your ordering experience? How long did Guinand take to get your watch ship and did it ship via FedEx?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Preview of my new strap which was just completed. It usually takes a couple of weeks to arrive from Croatia.


----------



## Usafwolfe

I love my Guinand! The watch is absolutely amazing and I really enjoyed working with the company. They went out of their way to make the watch exactly like I wanted it. I went with a red hand for the Chrono Seconds and the German date wheel. I think the red really makes it stand out.


----------



## boomguy57

Those Guinand pieces are sweeeet. I want one so bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcotignola

boomguy57 said:


> Those Guinand pieces are sweeeet. I want one so bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

wkw said:


> jpfwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my first Guinand watch
> 
> Great looking watch. Series 40 is on my bucket list.
> 
> May I know how was your ordering experience? How long did Guinand take to get your watch ship and did it ship via FedEx?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> My first Guinand took about 2 and a half weeks to be delivered. Before Guinand sends out your watch, they run extensive tests on the movement for about a week or so. What's great is that they send you the results of the tests along with the watch. This past Saturday I was perusing the Guinand website, specifically to read up on Mr. Sinn's commemorative watch, and I noticed they added a new model to their Series 60 line. I first became aware of the 60.50-T3 a few months ago when I saw it on Guinand's Instagram account. I was hoping they would make it available and they did, with electroplated subdials no less! I caved in and ordered it so we'll see how long this one takes to reach the States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (guinand-uhren.de)
> 
> I like the T2 with orange hands, but I'm a sucker for things blue.
Click to expand...


----------



## wkw

DummySmacks said:


> wkw said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first Guinand took about 2 and a half weeks to be delivered. Before Guinand sends out your watch, they run extensive tests on the movement for about a week or so. What's great is that they send you the results of the tests along with the watch. This past Saturday I was perusing the Guinand website, specifically to read up on Mr. Sinn's commemorative watch, and I noticed they added a new model to their Series 60 line. I first became aware of the 60.50-T3 a few months ago when I saw it on Guinand's Instagram account. I was hoping they would make it available and they did, with electroplated subdials no less! I caved in and ordered it so we'll see how long this one takes to reach the States.
> 
> I like the T2 with orange hands, but I'm a sucker for things blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. Blue hands sure looked good. I wonder if they look just as good on series 40.
> 
> May I know if they ship the watch with Fedex or other carriers?
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## DummySmacks

wkw said:


> DummySmacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. Blue hands sure looked good. I wonder if they look just as good on series 40.
> 
> May I know if they ship the watch with Fedex or other carriers?
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem. I can't remember which carrier they used to ship the watch, but my guess would be either FedEx or UPS. I got another order confirmation e-mail from Guinand this afternoon in which they said the watch would be delivered in 2-3 weeks; it is currently being assembled. I'm guessing testing begins shortly thereafter. I ordered the watch with a vintage brown strap, but as a courtesy for ordering a second Guinand, they're throwing in a Chronissimo strap for free! Nice touch by them.
> 
> Here's today's contribution:
Click to expand...


----------



## SteamJ

My new strap arrived from Clover Straps. As usual, Patrik did an an amazing job and it's absolutely perfect for my 60.50-T2. I can never recommend Patrik highly enough. This is my 6th or 7th strap from him.


----------



## DummySmacks

That's a killer combo, StreamJ! Making the wait difficult lol Enjoy!


----------



## wkw

DummySmacks said:


> wkw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem. I can't remember which carrier they used to ship the watch, but my guess would be either FedEx or UPS. I got another order confirmation e-mail from Guinand this afternoon in which they said the watch would be delivered in 2-3 weeks; it is currently being assembled. I'm guessing testing begins shortly thereafter. I ordered the watch with a vintage brown strap, but as a courtesy for ordering a second Guinand, they're throwing in a Chronissimo strap for free! Nice touch by them.
> 
> Here's today's contribution:
> 
> Great shot! Thanks for the information.
> 
> I recently ordered a Series 31 and I've been waiting for the shipping information anxiously.
> 
> I was debating between series 40.50.02 and 31.HS-12.1. And I had difficulty picking one. That's before Guinand put 60.50.T3 on the shelf.......
> 
> Not exactly a Guinand but my Chronosport Series 41.J-02 is on duty today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## wkw

SteamJ said:


> My new strap arrived from Clover Straps. As usual, Patrik did an an amazing job and it's absolutely perfect for my 60.50-T2. I can never recommend Patrik highly enough. This is my 6th or 7th strap from him.
> 
> That strap sure looks good and really bring out the grey dial of your Series 60. Very nice !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

wkw said:


> Not a problem. I can't remember which carrier they used to ship the watch
> 
> Great shot! Thanks for the information.
> 
> I recently ordered a Series 31 and I've been waiting for the shipping information anxiously.
> 
> I was debating between series 40.50.02 and 31.HS-12.1. And I had difficulty picking one. That's before Guinand put 60.50.T3 on the shelf.......
> 
> Not exactly a Guinand but my Chronosport Series 41.J-02 is on duty today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Chronosport is a beaut! I really like the arrangement of the subdials and the placement of the date window. I wish more watch manufacturers placed the date window at 6. As for the Series 31, I'd be biting at the bit too. The movement looks phenemonal.


----------



## Usafwolfe

wkw I love the looks of the Chronosport. The font of the main dial numbers is my favorite!


----------



## wkw

Thanks guys. Chronosport is not my daily wear but it has been with me since 2003. 
I am pleased with the purchase and looking forward to the new Guinand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

> Great looking watch. Series 40 is on my bucket list.
> May I know how was your ordering experience? How long did Guinand take to get your watch ship and did it ship via FedEx?


Hi member wkw sorry for my late reply:
Ordering experience is good, quick responses on order and emails.
The first watch I ordered took a long time because they scratched the first case and they were waiting on the next batch of cases to be delivered.
Ordered it on june 7th and received it on july 24th.
The second watch was delivered in 3 weeks if i remember correctly. (I had a special order to replace the white seconds hand with a red seconds hand)
Both watches were delivered by UPS.


----------



## wkw

jpfwatch said:


> Hi member wkw sorry for my late reply:
> Ordering experience is good, quick responses on order and emails.
> The first watch I ordered took a long time because they scratched the first case and they were waiting on the next batch of cases to be delivered.
> Ordered it on june 7th and received it on july 24th.
> The second watch was delivered in 3 weeks if i remember correctly. (I had a special order to replace the white seconds hand with a red seconds hand)
> Both watches were delivered by UPS.


Thanks. The turn around time seems reasonable. I've been checking email box for shipping notification and I am certain my behavior is consistent with obsessive compulsive disorder.... : )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

According to Guinand's Instagram account, they're releasing a new model, the series 90.10, sometime in the near future. I wonder where they are going with this release. It seems they have their bases covered with a variety of pilot watches and even a racing inspired chronograph.


----------



## wkw

Their website has been updated. MSRP appeared to be reasonable .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PierreD

I just love that new pilot watch they have just released but, i have ordered and i am waiting on the HS100 so i better not get carried away.. or maybe i should....


----------



## pdsf

Hi all, does anyone have any experience with the G-9694 series? Many thanks in advance.

https://www.guinand-uhren.de/g-9694-oldtimer-en/serie-g-9694.html


----------



## rokman

DummySmacks said:


> wkw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem. I can't remember which carrier they used to ship the watch, but my guess would be either FedEx or UPS. I got another order confirmation e-mail from Guinand this afternoon in which they said the watch would be delivered in 2-3 weeks; it is currently being assembled. I'm guessing testing begins shortly thereafter. I ordered the watch with a vintage brown strap, but as a courtesy for ordering a second Guinand, they're throwing in a Chronissimo strap for free! Nice touch by them.
> 
> Here's today's contribution:
> 
> View attachment 9417650
> 
> 
> 
> hi can the 40 series owners tell me how scratch prone is the bezel? i have an o&w mirage which loses its bezel color rather easily if you brush it against a wall or something. thanx.
Click to expand...


----------



## DummySmacks

rokman said:


> DummySmacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi can the 40 series owners tell me how scratch prone is the bezel? i have an o&w mirage which loses its bezel color rather easily if you brush it against a wall or something. thanx.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my series 40 for almost a year now, and the black bezel color is still like new. There's a tiny scratch right next to the lume pip at 12 but that's about it. I try to be as careful as possible while wearing the watch since the version I have has a polished case. Hopefully, other owners can chime in with a better idea of how the bezel color holds up in the long run.
Click to expand...


----------



## rokman

DummySmacks said:


> rokman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my series 40 for almost a year now, and the black bezel color is still like new. There's a tiny scratch right next to the lume pip at 12 but that's about it. I try to be as careful as possible while wearing the watch since the version I have has a polished case. Hopefully, other owners can chime in with a better idea of how the bezel color holds up in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the input
Click to expand...


----------



## wkw

Took delivery of a series 31 today. the watch looks pretty good and appeared to be larger than 42mm. It's likely because of the thin bezel.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crumpsa

I've been eyeing this one up for a while so I'd be interested to know your thoughts. Any chance of a wrist shot? That movement looks sweet.


----------



## Nokie

It is a sweet looking watch. Might have to check into this one as well.


----------



## wkw

Thanks guys. Initial impression is quite good. It is a big watch to me as I am used to 40mm diameter. It is powered by an modified Unitas movement with second hand stops at 12 o'clock position when the crown is pulled out and this is the main reason I am attracted to this watch.

I'm pleased with Guinand's customer service and I am happy with the watch so far.

A few wrist shots as requested.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loqv75

Poor Iphone pic


----------



## loqv75

motzbueddel said:


> After picking up my Sinn 903 from the factory in Frankfurt I visited Guinand since they are only a mile apart from each other. I really liked a lot of their watches and think they are going in the right direction. Of course I took a few pictures while I was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the Flying Officer. I think this is going to be my next watch. Sorry for the crappy picture..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in Frankfurt, Guinand is definitly worth a visit.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


The Flying officer is amazing


----------



## larryinlc




----------



## mcotignola

larryinlc said:


>


Gee ... what a great looking watch!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Usafwolfe

That Flying Officer is beautiful!


----------



## PierreD

My HS100 arrived today and it is just amazing - here are some pics guys


----------



## rokman

beautiful, enjoy it with all your heart

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar.Parask

PierreD said:


> My HS100 arrived today and it is just amazing - here are some pics guys
> View attachment 9673026
> View attachment 9673042
> View attachment 9673058


I am so jealous... it is now sold out so no chance to get one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

PierreD said:


> My HS100 arrived today and it is just amazing - here are some pics guys
> View attachment 9673026
> View attachment 9673042
> View attachment 9673058


Congratulations, that's an awesome piece. Wear it in great health!


----------



## DummySmacks

Finally received the 60.50. Guinand did a great job with the watch; I love the case design, satin finish, and how sturdy it feels. I decided to get it on the vintage strap since I have a spare Sinn chronissimo-style strap, but they were nice enough to include their chronissimo strap with signed buckle free of charge. As always, Guinand doesn't disappoint, and their customer service is top notch.







































On a Seiko Monster bracelet:


----------



## SteamJ

DummySmacks said:


> Finally received the 60.50. Guinand did a great job with the watch; I love the case design, satin finish, and how sturdy it feels. I decided to get it on the vintage strap since I have a spare Sinn chronissimo-style strap, but they were nice enough to include their chronissimo strap with signed buckle free of charge. As always, Guinand doesn't disappoint, and their customer service is top notch.
> 
> View attachment 9698618
> View attachment 9698634
> View attachment 9698650
> View attachment 9699122
> View attachment 9698666
> View attachment 9698674
> 
> 
> On a Seiko Monster bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 9698690
> View attachment 9698698


Congrats! Very nice on that Monster bracelet as well. I may have to try that.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

DummySmacks said:


> Finally received the 60.50. Guinand did a great job with the watch; I love the case design, satin finish, and how sturdy it feels. I decided to get it on the vintage strap since I have a spare Sinn chronissimo-style strap, but they were nice enough to include their chronissimo strap with signed buckle free of charge. As always, Guinand doesn't disappoint, and their customer service is top notch.
> 
> View attachment 9698618
> View attachment 9698634
> View attachment 9698650
> View attachment 9699122
> View attachment 9698666
> View attachment 9698674
> 
> 
> On a Seiko Monster bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 9698690
> View attachment 9698698


Beautiful watch, did you add the Glucydur-Chronometer Balance Wheel to the watch when you bought it? What did the certificate that Guinand supplied indicate for beat rate? Was it regulated to 5 positions?

I am really interested in this watch, but I like the orange/red hands of the 60.50-T2.

Best Regards,
Tom


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

I ordered the 60.50-T2 today!!








I ordered it with the optional Glucydur-Chronometer Balance Wheel. Also with the Chronissimo strap and the Deployant buckle.

I received a confirmation email that said that because of the Glucydur Balance wheel, that my ordered would be delayed. The email said that the response to this option had been overwhelming.

The email states that shipment should be 2-3 weeks.

Now, for the waiting to begin.

Regards,


----------



## wkw

T_SIMMONDS said:


> I ordered the 60.50-T2 today!!
> View attachment 9726970
> 
> 
> I ordered it with the optional Glucydur-Chronometer Balance Wheel. Also with the Chronissimo strap and the Deployant buckle.
> 
> I received a confirmation email that said that because of the Glucydur Balance wheel, that my ordered would be delayed. The email said that the response to this option had been overwhelming.
> 
> The email states that shipment should be 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Now, for the waiting to begin.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations!! 2-3 weeks isn't that bad.

Series 60.50 is now smiling to me. : )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

wkw said:


> Congratulations!! 2-3 weeks isn't that bad.
> 
> Series 60.50 is now smiling to me. : )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, 2-3 weeks isn't bad at all. When I first started reading, my heart dropped. I envisioned 10-12 weeks. Then I read the 2-3 and cheered up!

I can't wait for it to arrive. I have been looking at chronographs for a while. I really wanted the 7750 movement. From what I've read about it, it was the first movement designed with CAD.

Having been a CAD designer for close to 30 years now fills me with appreciation of how they designed the movements on paper. The patience the designers had to have in the past is impressive.

The combination of the movement and the features of to Guinand 60 series makes it perfect for me.

Cheers,
Tom

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

T_SIMMONDS said:


> No, 2-3 weeks isn't bad at all. When I first started reading, my heart dropped. I envisioned 10-12 weeks. Then I read the 2-3 and cheered up!
> 
> I can't wait for it to arrive. I have been looking at chronographs for a while. I really wanted the 7750 movement. From what I've read about it, it was the first movement designed with CAD.
> 
> Having been a CAD designer for close to 30 years now fills me with appreciation of how they designed the movements on paper. The patience the designers had to have in the past is impressive.
> 
> The combination of the movement and the features of to Guinand 60 series makes it perfect for me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the insight Tom. I really don't know 7750 is CAD designed.

Please post some pictures when it arrives.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

wkw said:


> Thanks for the insight Tom. I really don't know 7750 is CAD designed.
> 
> Please post some pictures when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Watch Time magazine did a digital special edition that was just about the design and history of the Valjoux 7750. Just a couple of years into production, Valjoux ordered the remaining stock and the tooling to make the movement to be destroyed.

The designer, a man named Capt, (I would have to look up his first name) disobeyed that order and told his bosses it was destroyed, but it was actually stored away. When ETA bought Valjoux, they determined that they needed a mechanical chronograph. Capt, who was then working for ETA, pulled the tooling and inventory out of storage. He looked like a hero then, as ETA was able to get the movement back into production quickly.

The 7750 has an interesting back story, that's why I wanted one.

Cheers,
Tom

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dinkerson

Another satisfied customer. Received this recently and am very impressed..























Great customer service too.


----------



## Wanderfalken

dinkerson said:


> Another satisfied customer. Received this recently and am very impressed..
> 
> View attachment 9752786
> 
> View attachment 9752802
> 
> View attachment 9752810
> 
> 
> Great customer service too.


Nice pickup! I thought that model was sold out.


----------



## dinkerson

Wanderfalken said:


> Nice pickup! I thought that model was sold out.


I got lucky. Managed to snag one of the last ones. It's a great little watch. I'm surprised that 16 pieces lasted as long as they did.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

That is a beautiful watch. I hope you enjoy it!! I know I am really looking forward my new watch shipping!

Hopefully, they are accurate with the anticipated delivery of the Glucydur Balance Wheel.

I can't wait.



dinkerson said:


> I got lucky. Managed to snag one of the last ones. It's a great little watch. I'm surprised that 16 pieces lasted as long as they did.


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderfalken

dinkerson said:


> I got lucky. Managed to snag one of the last ones. It's a great little watch. I'm surprised that 16 pieces lasted as long as they did.


Good for you, it looks excellent. I love how thin that watch is too.


----------



## pdsf

Mine says hi. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

T_SIMMONDS said:


> Beautiful watch, did you add the Glucydur-Chronometer Balance Wheel to the watch when you bought it? What did the certificate that Guinand supplied indicate for beat rate? Was it regulated to 5 positions?
> 
> I am really interested in this watch, but I like the orange/red hands of the 60.50-T2.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Tom


Sorry for the delay, I did not opt for the glucydur-chronometer wheel, but here's a photo of the certificate of final testing...









Enjoy the watch!


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

DummySmacks said:


> Sorry for the delay, I did not opt for the glucydur-chronometer wheel, but here's a photo of the certificate of final testing...
> 
> View attachment 9800202
> 
> 
> Enjoy the watch!


Thanks for the info. Enjoy your watch!

Cheers,

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guinand

Just to let you know that the glucydur-chronometer wheel is standard at Flying Officer24h and 12h - it is optional on the Series 40&60.


----------



## SteamJ

Guinand said:


> Just to let you know that the glucydur-chronometer wheel is standard at Flying Officer24h and 12h - it is optional on the Series 40&60.


Good information. Thank you.

And, so all in this thread know, this is actually Guinand responding. I reached out over the weekend to let them know I'd started this thread and Mr. Matthias Klueh responded that he'd create an account here and join us. Welcome and thank you for being part of this thread.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

Guinand said:


> Just to let you know that the glucydur-chronometer wheel is standard at Flying Officer24h and 12h - it is optional on the Series 40&60.


Welcome to the forum. We appreciate your input. I am anxiously waiting for delivery of my 60.50.T2.

Best Regards,
Tom

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Guinand said:


> Just to let you know that the glucydur-chronometer wheel is standard at Flying Officer24h and 12h - it is optional on the Series 40&60.


Welcome to WUS! I am wearing my Flying Officer 12h while typing this.


----------



## loqv75




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## loqv75




----------



## Myron

Guinand said:


> Just to let you know that the glucydur-chronometer wheel is standard at Flying Officer24h and 12h - it is optional on the Series 40&60.


Welcome Guinand! I'm anxiously awaiting delivery of the HS 100. Shouldn't be long now!

Myron


----------



## loqv75

From any angle, under any light, high lisibility


----------



## loqv75




----------



## jpfwatch

Guinand German Pilot Watch Model 90.10


----------



## gerasimos33

wkw said:


> Thanks guys. Initial impression is quite good. It is a big watch to me as I am used to 40mm diameter. It is powered by an modified Unitas movement with second hand stops at 12 o'clock position when the crown is pulled out and this is the main reason I am attracted to this watch.
> 
> I'm pleased with Guinand's customer service and I am happy with the watch so far.
> 
> A few wrist shots as requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mind sharing what is your wrist size and what is the lug to lug of the watch? Do you feel comfortable wearing it?


----------



## horolicious




----------



## wkw

gerasimos33 said:


> Do you mind sharing what is your wrist size and what is the lug to lug of the watch? Do you feel comfortable wearing it?


I have a 7" wrist and I feel quite good wearing this watch with the size of 41.9mm. The watch is not too heavy and it sits well on my (rather) flat wrist.

Unfortunately I don't have the lug to lug measurement for the time being. I'll look it up when I get home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avenidaquinta

Can anyone recommend a good non-OEM metal bracelet for the Series 40? Preference is for oyster style (though I'm open to other options) and something whose endlinks would be a good fit for the Series 40 case.

Cheers,

avenidaquinta


----------



## DummySmacks

avenidaquinta said:


> Can anyone recommend a good non-OEM metal bracelet for the Series 40? Preference is for oyster style (though I'm open to other options) and something whose endlinks would be a good fit for the Series 40 case.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> avenidaquinta


I've been thinking of starting the search for a bracelet also. I've used a mesh bracelet on the Series 40 which works well, but I'd like a bracelet whose endlinks fit flush, a la the Sinn 103. I've been tempted to pick up a 103 bracelet and try it on the Series 40. However, if the lugs of the Sinn 104 are any indication of the lugs of the 103 and thus its bracelet, then I think the fit might work. My only concern is that the lugs of the Series 40 aren't as angular (stretching downward) as the Sinn 103/104 so the fit could be a problem.


----------



## rokman

they used to make a fine link bracelet with curved end for the 40 but not anymore. why don't you ask them if they are planning a new bracelet for the future?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerasimos33

wkw said:


> I have a 7" wrist and I feel quite good wearing this watch with the size of 41.9mm. The watch is not too heavy and it sits well on my (rather) flat wrist.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have the lug to lug measurement for the time being. I'll look it up when I get home.


Thanks for your reply. I also asked Guinand myself and they replied that the lug to lug is 52mm. I also have a 7 inch wrist but I think it would be long for my wrist shape.


----------



## wkw

rokman said:


> they used to make a fine link bracelet with curved end for the 40 but not anymore. why don't you ask them if they are planning a new bracelet for the future?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


I have an answer to your question.

I was talking to Guinand a few months ago regarding to a bracelet purchase with series 40.

They told me that a new bracelet is now in production and it will be available later.

Unfortunately there is no timeline or additional details provided so I am now putting my 40 purchase on hold and wait for their good news.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

I just received an email with my tracking number. My 60.50-T2 is on its way to me. I have been wanting a chronograph for some time now.









Best Regards,
T


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

My 60.50-T2 has arrived via UPS. Very happy with the shipping time! Shipped Friday and it arrived Monday.

Love the watch. Other than a small issue with the strap, which Guinand is fixing for me, it is perfect. I will post pictures when time permits.


Best Regards,


----------



## Aquaracer1

Recently stumbled upon this brand searching for a pilot Chrono. Stunning watches here and top notch value as usual.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

I took a couple of pictures, but they aren't the best quality. Had to use my phone. If I get a chance, I will post a couple from a better camera.


----------



## horolicious




----------



## Myron

I can now make this contribution to this thread. HS100 LE.


----------



## C4L18R3

T_SIMMONDS said:


> I took a couple of pictures, but they aren't the best quality. Had to use my phone. If I get a chance, I will post a couple from a better camera.
> View attachment 10106474
> View attachment 10106522
> View attachment 10106522


I am very interested in this model. There are many types of 'satin' finish. Could you please confirm that the case is actually finely brushed steel (and 
NOT sandblasted or matte). Many thanks!


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

C4L18R3 said:


> I am very interested in this model. There are many types of 'satin' finish. Could you please confirm that the case is actually finely brushed steel (and
> NOT sandblasted or matte). Many thanks!












This is a close-up. I would definitely call it a satin finish.

You could contact Guinand and ask for details about the finish.

Best Regards,

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## C4L18R3

T_SIMMONDS said:


> This is a close-up. I would definitely call it a satin finish.
> 
> You could contact Guinand and ask for details about the finish.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It doesn't look sandblasted or matte to me. Thats good news. I will definitely consider this one. Thanks!


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## dhtjr

DummySmacks said:


> View attachment 10197914


Great pic. I really like this Guinand model. Does the nato strap slide through the spring bars normally, or do the hooded lugs pose problems? Thanks.


----------



## DummySmacks

dhtjr said:


> Great pic. I really like this Guinand model. Does the nato strap slide through the spring bars normally, or do the hooded lugs pose problems? Thanks.


No problems passing a NATO strap through. What's great is that the watch has two sets of holes for spring bars. One set of holes is closer to the back of the inside of the case and is set lower than the other set. What you have is the choice between having the strap closer to the case or farther away towards the outer edge of the case.


----------



## C4L18R3

^Thanks for that great piece of info. Most barrel cased chronos are a PITA to put on NATO. Nice to know that detail.


----------



## dhtjr

DummySmacks said:


> No problems passing a NATO strap through. What's great is that the watch has two sets of holes for spring bars. One set of holes is closer to the back of the inside of the case and is set lower than the other set. What you have is the choice between having the strap closer to the case or farther away towards the outer edge of the case.


Yes, I too appreciate your reply, and the two sets of holes is a great idea. I couldn't tell from the Guinand site how different straps might work, so I'm glad you posted the photo on a nato.


----------



## pdsf

Watch on nato - great looking. Two sets of holes - great idea.

Guinand and this thread are part of "axis of evil" for my wallet.


----------



## DummySmacks

On a rally strap...


----------



## PYLTN

DummySmacks said:


> View attachment 10197914


That's a great looking watch. I had talked myself out of getting a chronograph....


----------



## Ar.Parask

C4L18R3 said:


> It doesn't look sandblasted or matte to me. Thats good news. I will definitely consider this one. Thanks!


As the owner of one of them I can assure you that the finish is brushed and not sand blasted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams

I was looking at Sinns for my next purchase, but after seeing this thread and Guinand's history It's making me reconsider.

I love the Sinn 144 but the fact that I can't get seem to get one through an AD anywhere, and the different colors / options makes the series 60 a real viable substitute. Can't forget the best part - the price!


----------



## C4L18R3

hamsterdams said:


> I was looking at Sinns for my next purchase, but after seeing this thread and Guinand's history It's making me reconsider.
> 
> I love the Sinn 144 but the fact that I can't get seem to get one through an AD anywhere, and the different colors / options makes the series 60 a real viable substitute. Can't forget the best part - the price!


Same here. I love the whole SINN thing - design, purpose, brand image BUT I sandblasted cases are deal breakers for me (regardless of all the tech that goes into it). I'm glad I learned about Guinand, I now have a proper choice when it comes to this type of military chrono.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

Update on my Guinand 0.50-T2.

It is probably my most consistent watch. It runs +4 seconds per day, virtually every day. It really does not vary much at all. I am really impressed with it! The Glucydur Chronometer Balance Wheel was worth the extra 95 Euros.

Also, the lume is the best of any of my watches other than a Luminox with Tritium tubes. It is better than my Sinn U1-T, and my Hamilton Navy UTC. it glows strong all night long and is still very readable when I get up in the morning.

Overall, I am very impressed with the Guinand Brand. From the ordering process, to the quality of the watch, they are a top notch brand that seems to fly under the radar of most consumers.


----------



## mcotignola

T_SIMMONDS said:


> Update on my Guinand 0.50-T2.
> 
> It is probably my most consistent watch. It runs +4 seconds per day, virtually every day. It really does not vary much at all. I am really impressed with it! The Glucydur Chronometer Balance Wheel was worth the extra 95 Euros.
> 
> Also, the lume is the best of any of my watches other than a Luminox with Tritium tubes. It is better than my Sinn U1-T, and my Hamilton Navy UTC. it glows strong all night long and is still very readable when I get up in the morning.
> 
> Overall, I am very impressed with the Guinand Brand. From the ordering process, to the quality of the watch, they are a top notch brand that seems to fly under the radar of most consumers.
> 
> View attachment 10294474


I agree with you. How do you think the value will hold over time?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

mcotignola said:


> I agree with you. How do you think the value will hold over time?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you mean resale value, probably not great. Guinand is not recognized by a lot of people, although they have a great product. Right now, I have no plans to sell my watch, I usually keep them for a long time.

It is a shame that Guinand isn't more widely recognized as a producer of great watches at reasonable prices. It almost seems like they have a relatively small number of fans, but they are not widely recognized.

Best Regards,


----------



## mcotignola

T_SIMMONDS said:


> If you mean resale value, probably not great. Guinand is not recognized by a lot of people, although they have a great product. Right now, I have no plans to sell my watch, I usually keep them for a long time.
> 
> It is a shame that Guinand isn't more widely recognized as a producer of great watches at reasonable prices. It almost seems like they have a relatively small number of fans, but they are not widely recognized.
> 
> Best Regards,


Thanks T. I still debating if I should go the Guinand or Sinn route.

Merry Xmas!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Because of this thread I learned of this brand and had a good read about it's history.. Watches are okay to me but seem to be rather pricey.. are there any Guinand watches with "swiss made" on the dial? just curious..


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

mcotignola said:


> Thanks T. I still debating if I should go the Guinand or Sinn route.
> 
> Merry Xmas!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have both, and I find Guinand to be comparable in quality. Sinn has some nice tech, with DIAPAL and gas filled cases on some models. But Guinand holds its own for quality, and is usually a lower price. The Guinand chronographs offer 20 bar of water resistance and you get the certificate of testing that shows the result of the test.

Both are great brands, and both are solid choices. Sinn is slightly better known, but after Helmut Sinn retired and sold the Sinn brand, he bought and resurrected Guinand and moved it to Germany.

So both brands share a similar philosophy.

You would not go wrong with either.

Best Regards,

T

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcotignola

T_SIMMONDS said:


> I have both, and I find Guinand to be comparable in quality. Sinn has some nice tech, with DIAPAL and gas filled cases on some models. But Guinand holds its own for quality, and is usually a lower price. The Guinand chronographs offer 20 bar of water resistance and you get the certificate of testing that shows the result of the test.
> 
> Both are great brands, and both are solid choices. Sinn is slightly better known, but after Helmut Sinn retired and sold the Sinn brand, he bought and resurrected Guinand and moved it to Germany.
> 
> So both brands share a similar philosophy.
> 
> You would not go wrong with either.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> T
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks T ... I am going to take some time during the holidays to do a little more research and reduce the number of choices. I will let you know if I have any questions.

Regards,
M

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

T_SIMMONDS said:


> Update on my Guinand 0.50-T2.
> 
> It is probably my most consistent watch. It runs +4 seconds per day, virtually every day. It really does not vary much at all. I am really impressed with it! The Glucydur Chronometer Balance Wheel was worth the extra 95 Euros.
> 
> Also, the lume is the best of any of my watches other than a Luminox with Tritium tubes. It is better than my Sinn U1-T, and my Hamilton Navy UTC. it glows strong all night long and is still very readable when I get up in the morning.
> 
> Overall, I am very impressed with the Guinand Brand. From the ordering process, to the quality of the watch, they are a top notch brand that seems to fly under the radar of most consumers.


Would this fit a 6.75 wrist, you think?


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

janiboi said:


> Would this fit a 6.75 wrist, you think?


Most definitely. It wears nice.

I really like the lugs on the 60 series. The end of the strap and spring pins are hidden under the case.

Regards

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

T_SIMMONDS said:


> Most definitely. It wears nice.
> 
> I really like the lugs on the 60 series. The end of the strap and spring pins are hidden under the case.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks! This is a watch I have to have.


----------



## loqv75




----------



## T_SIMMONDS

DummySmacks said:


> No problems passing a NATO strap through. What's great is that the watch has two sets of holes for spring bars. One set of holes is closer to the back of the inside of the case and is set lower than the other set. What you have is the choice between having the strap closer to the case or farther away towards the outer edge of the case.


I agree, the 2 sets of holes for the spring bars is a helpful addition, you can fit a strap or bracelet into whichever set of holes give the best fit. It is just a small detail, but I have never had a watch with this feature.

Guinand sent me a replacement strap because of an issue with the one that came on my watch. I put it on today and that's when I saw this two sets of spring bar holes.
It almost lets you custom fit the strap for a tighter finish. If you like Nato straps, it allows you the room to pass the strap through. With the lug design of the 60 series, you might have trouble with a Nato strap.

Best Regards,
Tom

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

I've tried a NATO on the 60.50-T2 and it works fine. Maybe an overly thick one would cause a problem but a standard strap worth well.

Also, mine was officially my most worn watch of 2016. I still can't leave it off for more than a day or so.


----------



## rokman

prices have gone up. a bit frustrating since i am saving to buy one. 

what can u do. happy new year. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

rokman said:


> prices have gone up. a bit frustrating since i am saving to buy one.
> 
> what can u do. happy new year.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Ah, so I'm not imagining things. Yes, it's quite frustrating. Same thing happened to me when I was looking at getting a Damasko. But, as you point out, can't do anything about it.


----------



## DummySmacks

60.50-T3


----------



## Sir Harry Flashman

Myron said:


> I can now make this contribution to this thread. HS100 LE.


good job on getting the HS100 a nice nod to H.Sinn

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Sir Harry Flashman said:


> good job on getting the HS100 a nice nod to H.Sinn


Thanks! I love this watch. Now to find the Valjoux 72 Sinn 103 to which it pays homage...


----------



## PierreD

Disappointed with Guinand

i purchased the HS100 LE and I asked for a folding clasp be fitted on the strap. I was advised it would cost a further €45.00 in which I had no problem in paying the extra amount. I had finally received the watch and it was great. A few days later the clasp failed. I contacted Guinand and also sent pictures of the failed clasp. 
They advised me that they did not have any replacement clasps in stock and will send me a replacement once they do.
i waited a few weeks then followed them up again. They respond and tell me the clasp now in stock and they will send one out. Has been over 3 weeks now and still no clasp.
Waste of time and money, disappointed as I was really pleased with the Watch and was planning on buying another Watch from them.


----------



## unsub073

Just updated the strap on this one.


----------



## Myron

PierreD said:


> Disappointed with Guinand
> 
> i purchased the HS100 LE and I asked for a folding clasp be fitted on the strap. I was advised it would cost a further €45.00 in which I had no problem in paying the extra amount. I had finally received the watch and it was great. A few days later the clasp failed. I contacted Guinand and also sent pictures of the failed clasp.
> They advised me that they did not have any replacement clasps in stock and will send me a replacement once they do.
> i waited a few weeks then followed them up again. They respond and tell me the clasp now in stock and they will send one out. Has been over 3 weeks now and still no clasp.
> Waste of time and money, disappointed as I was really pleased with the Watch and was planning on buying another Watch from them.


Sorry to hear of your troubles. Hopefully the clasp is simply stuck in Customs or something. Have you told Guinand that it's been 3 weeks and still nothing?

I once bought a brand new CWC watch from Silverman's. It arrived in a non-original, rather generic box. I sent them an email and they explained that they had run out of the normal tins that CWC watches come in. This seemed odd to me, but Silverman's promised to send me one when the batch of new ones arrived. Nine months later I finally had my new tin. I had given up completely, but they did make good on their promise to me.

Try not to be too hard on Guinand. I think their watches still represent an incredible value for your money. Good luck!

Myron


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wkw

DummySmacks said:


> View attachment 10422154


Nice one. In fact this one and 41.50.02T are in my wish list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

wkw said:


> Nice one. In fact this one and 41.50.02T are in my wish list
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I've been interested to see how their watches look in the matte finish and the series 41 which you referenced is quite appealing. I currently have my eye on the 40.50.04E. Cannot go wrong with Guinand.


----------



## wkw

DummySmacks said:


> Thank you. I've been interested to see how their watches look in the matte finish and the series 41 which you referenced is quite appealing. I currently have my eye on the 40.50.04E. Cannot go wrong with Guinand.


I contacted Guinand not too long ago and they told me they are working on a bracelet for the series 40 and 41.

I hope they will roll out the bracket soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

wkw said:


> I contacted Guinand not too long ago and they told me they are working on a bracelet for the series 40 and 41.
> 
> I hope they will roll out the bracket soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great to hear. If I recall correctly, when I first learned about Guinand and visited their website, they had a fine-link bracelet with curved end-links for the Series 40. I regret not picking it up as I prefer bracelets and it would round out the series 40 nicely. I wonder what style of bracelet they're going to release. I'll surely be keeping my eye out.


----------



## jjlwis1

SteamJ said:


>


They offer 2 bracelet styles right?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

jjlwis1 said:


> They offer 2 bracelet styles right?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yes, the one I have and this one.


----------



## avenidaquinta

Wearing my new Series 40.50.03 on a Strapcode mesh until the new bracelet becomes available. Loving this watch so far --- Guinand has really impressed me --- a tremendous value and an excellent company to deal with.

avenidaquinta


----------



## Guinand

Dear PierreD,

we are sorry to hear that the spare part (folding clasp) has not yet reached you. As indicated by eMail on the 17[SUP]th[/SUP] of December (you answered on this eMail same day) we sent out the part by DHL. Unfortunately we have not received an eMail from you before posting your message her - so we just learned "by accident" about this. By direct eMail we will send you the tracking info and ask kindly for your feedback.


Best Regards

Guinand Watch


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

PierreD said:


> Disappointed with Guinand
> 
> i purchased the HS100 LE and I asked for a folding clasp be fitted on the strap. I was advised it would cost a further €45.00 in which I had no problem in paying the extra amount. I had finally received the watch and it was great. A few days later the clasp failed. I contacted Guinand and also sent pictures of the failed clasp.
> They advised me that they did not have any replacement clasps in stock and will send me a replacement once they do.
> i waited a few weeks then followed them up again. They respond and tell me the clasp now in stock and they will send one out. Has been over 3 weeks now and still no clasp.
> Waste of time and money, disappointed as I was really pleased with the Watch and was planning on buying another Watch from them.


My experience with Guinand was the opposite of yours. I had an issue with a strap length. 
Guinand was helpful and sent me out a correct replacement strap. I was sent the tracking number.

The US Post Office was quite slow after the package was handed off to them, but that is something Guinand has no control over.

I received the strap and I am vary satisfied with how the issue was handled.

Regards,
T

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks Guinand for chiming in. DHL handed over to auspost ? If so this would possibly mean there's no tracking possibility in AUS as it is with DHL\USPS.


----------



## rokman

Good to see Guinand is following the thread.
Hey Guinand how about a member's discount 😀?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

Big ice storm in Northern Michigan. 40-50 mph winds. Pouring rain after 6 inches of snow.
Our power just went out. Time for a lume shot?


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

Guinand really does have nice lume.


----------



## pdsf

T_SIMMONDS said:


> Big ice storm in Northern Michigan. 40-50 mph winds. Pouring rain after 6 inches of snow.
> Our power just went out. Time for a lume shot?


I love the positive thoughts during adverse weather conditions! I hope you have your power back by now. We have been hit with snow and freezing rain in this part of Oregon. My Damasko has been out with me. My Guinand has been resting in a sherpa-lined case.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

pdsf said:


> I love the positive thoughts during adverse weather conditions! I hope you have your power back by now. We have been hit with snow and freezing rain in this part of Oregon. My Damasko has been out with me. My Guinand has been resting in a sherpa-lined case.


Our power was out just about 8 hours. Not too bad.

Worst part about it is that we are in a fairly rural area. No city water. So, when the power goes out, so does the water pump.

Best Regards

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

PierreD said:


> Disappointed with Guinand
> 
> i purchased the HS100 LE and I asked for a folding clasp be fitted on the strap. I was advised it would cost a further €45.00 in which I had no problem in paying the extra amount. I had finally received the watch and it was great. A few days later the clasp failed. I contacted Guinand and also sent pictures of the failed clasp.
> They advised me that they did not have any replacement clasps in stock and will send me a replacement once they do.
> i waited a few weeks then followed them up again. They respond and tell me the clasp now in stock and they will send one out. Has been over 3 weeks now and still no clasp.
> Waste of time and money, disappointed as I was really pleased with the Watch and was planning on buying another Watch from them.


Hopefully, the clasp has arrived for you now. I know that after I got an email that my replacement strap had been transferred to the USPS, the activity was non-existent for at least two weeks. The it started showing that it was moving again an i received it in about another 4-5 days.

I don't know how the Australia Post Office or customs is, but hopefully that is where the clasp is. Clearing customs seems to take forever here, unless the package has been sent Fed-Ex or UPS.

Best Regards,


----------



## jjlwis1

Anyone local have that type 3.1 bracelet for sale... I have my series 60 on the way.. And want to try the bracelet.. 😂

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

According to Guinand's Instagram account, they're releasing a new model in roughly two weeks. I wonder where they're going with the new model? Should be interesting...


----------



## wkw

DummySmacks said:


> According to Guinand's Instagram account, they're releasing a new model in roughly two weeks. I wonder where they're going with the new model? Should be interesting...


Thanks for the heads up. I'm getting anxious

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Harry Flashman

wkw1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm getting anxious
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are missing a rugged military model?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sir Harry Flashman said:


> They are missing a rugged military model?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


A diver's watch or perhaps to revisit a GMT model?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Harry Flashman

wkw1 said:


> A diver's watch or perhaps to revisit a GMT model?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The HS100 seemed popular so maybe it is just a variation on that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

wkw1 said:


> A diver's watch or perhaps to revisit a GMT model?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Model 41.93 - a short lived GMT watch.
I'd love to get one if this model is being revived.

Picture borrowed










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

DummySmacks said:


> According to Guinand's Instagram account, they're releasing a new model in roughly two weeks. I wonder where they're going with the new model? Should be interesting...


I hope I don't like it more than the one I've just ordered.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

PYLTN said:


> I hope I don't like it more than the one I've just ordered.


You will just be forced to get them both??
Your significant other will just have to understand.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## loqv75

Military tool


----------



## loqv75

Solid as rock


----------



## Sir Harry Flashman

All the Guinand videos on YouTube are Japanese. So odd! Id like to see some videos reviews.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Guinand posted on their instagram the new panda duograph chrono


__
http://instagr.am/p/BPceCqsgI66/

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

rokman said:


> Guinand posted on their instagram the new panda duograph chrono
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BPceCqsgI66/
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


I wish I hadn't seen that&#8230;

Looks beautiful!


----------



## rokman

PYLTN said:


> I wish I hadn't seen that&#8230;
> 
> Looks beautiful!


I am not very fond of the duograph, a watch with no seconds hand running all the time is disturbing.


----------



## PYLTN

rokman said:


> I am not very fond of the duograph, a watch with no seconds hand running all the time is disturbing.


I totally know what you mean. But aesthetically it's a killer


----------



## StufflerMike

rokman said:


> Guinand posted on their instagram the new panda duograph chrono
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BPceCqsgI66/
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


WatchUSeek has been faster: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/guinand-news-guinand-duograph-chrono-rpanda-3954850.html. Just saying.


----------



## loqv75




----------



## jjlwis1

just got mine from a wus member.. I love my new to me series 60 type 2!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## loqv75

crystal clear


----------



## pdsf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

DummySmacks said:


> According to Guinand's Instagram account, they're releasing a new model in roughly two weeks. I wonder where they're going with the new model? Should be interesting...


Could it be a non-limited edition of the Flying Officer 12h ? I think that's their most handsome piece, annotated Hergestellt in Deutschland, of course.


----------



## StufflerMike

Time On My Hands said:


> Could it be a non-limited edition of the Flying Officer 12h ? I think that's their most handsome piece, annotated Hergestellt in Deutschland, of course.


Since the post your are answering to is 2 weeks old and since the Panda was just launched Imthink the instagram announcement was pointing atnthe soon to be launched Panda.

GUINAND Duograph-Chrono RPanda - watchuseek.com


----------



## SteamJ

stuffler said:


> Since the post your are answering to is 2 weeks old and since the Panda was just launched Imthink the instagram announcement was pointing atnthe soon to be launched Panda.
> 
> GUINAND Duograph-Chrono RPanda - watchuseek.com


That is a very nice piece, indeed.


----------



## Time On My Hands

stuffler said:


> Since the post your are answering to is 2 weeks old and since the Panda was just launched Imthink the instagram announcement was pointing atnthe soon to be launched Panda.
> 
> GUINAND Duograph-Chrono RPanda - watchuseek.com


Haha, late to the party again. I'd seen that Panda news, and thought the post was talking about _another_ upcoming model. Cheers.


----------



## pdsf

Time On My Hands said:


> Haha, late to the party again. I'd seen that Panda news, and thought the post was talking about _another_ upcoming model. Cheers.


The coolest people are usually late to the party!!

Your post got my hopes up haha.


----------



## Myron

pdsf said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great wrist shot. I love this watch and kick myself everyday for not picking one up when they were offered.


----------



## SteamJ

serve 1st said:


> I see some SINN similarities in this brand. great look--


Actually Helmut Sinn once owned the brand and the current owner, Mattthias Klueh, also once worked for Sinn. There's a lot of quality Sinn DNA in Guinand.


----------



## pdsf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

pdsf said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a stunner !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Thanks Myron and wkw1 for your kind words.


----------



## jpfwatch

Lefty chronograph:


----------



## pdsf

On a burgundy cordovan one-piece strap today matching my burgundy shoes (how I wish my shoes were cordovan, too haha).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Received today. I am thrilled.


----------



## rokman

Love this watch...


----------



## barnefko

Great watches! Especially the 40. series.
Does anyone have a pic with an enamel and matte dial side by side? Is the enamel dial more like the one the Sinn 556i has? This would be great as i am looking for a more "glossy" dial finish.

I didn't see any comparison pics in the thread but anyone here with 20cm wrists sporting a series 40 chronograph? I wonder if they would be on the small side for me....

T.I.A


----------



## rokman

Love it love it love it...


----------



## pdsf

On a new black cordovan one piece made by Jankoxxx!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

pdsf said:


> On a new black cordovan one piece made by Jankoxxx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning watch. Kicking myself for missing out on that very limited edition with the 7760, though I think only 16 were made (?) Can't imagine you'd ever want to part with it, but if you do, PM me


----------



## dhtjr

I wonder if the solid case back thins the 7750 chronographs down a bit. Even 1-2mm less height would be nice.


----------



## rokman

dhtjr said:


> I wonder if the solid case back thins the 7750 chronographs down a bit. Even 1-2mm less height would be nice.


I had the same thought we should ask.


----------



## dhtjr

rokman said:


> I had the same thought we should ask.


Agreed. Would you mind asking? I've been peppering them with email questions in recent days, and I'm sure they are sick of me


----------



## pdsf

dhtjr said:


> Stunning watch. Kicking myself for missing out on that very limited edition with the 7760, though I think only 16 were made (?) I don't like the current 24-hour version. Can't imagine you'd ever want to part with it, but if you do, PM me


Thanks! Yes, I believe 16 were made.


----------



## Time On My Hands

pdsf said:


> Thanks! Yes, I believe 16 were made.


And good news for you, pdsf, Guinand told me they have no intention of making any more Flying Officer 12H.


----------



## Time On My Hands

21.50.14


----------



## pdsf

Time On My Hands said:


> 21.50.14
> 
> View attachment 11153986


That's a great looking watch! I was tempted by that one and the 21.50.12 (I wasn't sure if the latter would be very prone to scratches). What's your wrist size? How do you feel about the height of 15mm given the diameter of 38.4mm? Looks great on you!

Re: the FO 12-h - my guess is they weren't able to procure more movements. I am so glad they made the effort.


----------



## dhtjr

pdsf said:


> Re: the FO 12-h - my guess is they weren't able to procure more movements. I am so glad they made the effort.


Definitely a limited supply of the discontinued 7760. But they are still selling the 24-hour version which also uses the 7760, so I guess for some reason they just decided on a very limited release of the 12-hour model. I even asked if they could put a 7760 into a Duograph, but they said all their remaining 7760's are reserved for the current Flying Officer. I like the idea of a manual wind chrono with both 30-min and 12-hr timers; looks like I may need to go the Speedy route and get over my disdain for tachometers.


----------



## Time On My Hands

pdsf said:


> That's a great looking watch! I was tempted by that one and the 21.50.12 (I wasn't sure if the latter would be very prone to scratches). What's your wrist size? How do you feel about the height of 15mm given the diameter of 38.4mm? Looks great on you!...


Thanks mate. I'd say all the 21 series are prone to scratches in equal measure. They're all the same case and crystal, aren't they? I'm not expecting any Sinn-type scratch resistance on this watch.

I saw your concern in the older thread for the 21 series. I know where you're coming from, but I'm not bothered by it. I'll do a small write-up one night... maybe resurrect the old thread. My wrist is 7". Here's a pic of the tall case for you.


----------



## pdsf

Time On My Hands said:


> Thanks mate. I'd say all the 21 series are prone to scratches in equal measure. They're all the same case and crystal, aren't they? I'm not expecting any Sinn-type scratch resistance on this watch.
> 
> I saw your concern in the older thread for the 21 series. I know where you're coming from, but I'm not bothered by it. I'll do a small write-up one night... maybe resurrect the old thread. My wrist is 7". Here's a pic of the tall case for you.
> 
> View attachment 11165610


Oh, I just thought the smooth surface of the bezel would reveal scratches more easily than a tachymeter which is just really a series of organized scratches. 

Thanks for the picture. It looks good. There was a discussion about the stacked coin effect of the Damasko DC56 with 40mm diameter and 13.8mm height which is really not "tall" but I am guessing the design of the cases is very different and the Guinand 21 series has more details on the side to break it up a bit.


----------



## pdsf

dhtjr said:


> Definitely a limited supply of the discontinued 7760. But they are still selling the 24-hour version which also uses the 7760, so I guess for some reason they just decided on a very limited release of the 12-hour model. I even asked if they could put a 7760 into a Duograph, but they said all their remaining 7760's are reserved for the current Flying Officer. I like the idea of a manual wind chrono with both 30-min and 12-hr timers; looks like I may need to go the Speedy route and get over my disdain for tachometers.


I think the Speedy is a bit bigger, especially the Pro. It's one of the best looking chronos out there!!! I once really wanted the Speedy Pro Moonphase.


----------



## loqv75

New bracelet


----------



## dhtjr

pdsf said:


> I think the Speedy is a bit bigger, especially the Pro. It's one of the best looking chronos out there!!! I once really wanted the Speedy Pro Moonphase.


I actually prefer the First Omega in Space model--same 1861 movement, but no crown guards, smaller pushers, less beefy lugs, so even though bezel-to-bezel it's the same 39.7 as the regular Speedy, it does wear smaller. Omega has certainly milked the moon theme with seemingly endless variations, but I think they did a good job with the FOIS.


----------



## loqv75




----------



## bpc

Lots of great looking watches in this thread!


----------



## pdsf

dhtjr said:


> I actually prefer the First Omega in Space model--same 1861 movement, but no crown guards, smaller pushers, less beefy lugs, so even though bezel-to-bezel it's the same 39.7 as the regular Speedy, it does wear smaller. Omega has certainly milked the moon theme with seemingly endless variations, but I think they did a good job with the FOIS.


I agree! Talking about variations, slightly off topic here, but the new Speedy moonphase is gorgeous!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/speedmaster-moonphase-4033466.html

Anyway, to bring it back to topic, , I do think Guinand offers very nice chronographs with relatively smaller diameters.

I wonder if they could or would eventually offer customization options, like a different color central hand. Just a thought.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

pdsf said:


> I agree! Talking about variations, slightly off topic here, but the new Speedy moonphase is gorgeous!
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/speedmaster-moonphase-4033466.html
> 
> Anyway, to bring it back to topic, , I do think Guinand offers very nice chronographs with relatively smaller diameters.
> 
> I wonder if they could or would eventually offer customization options, like a different color central hand. Just a thought.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Actually, Guinand told me they could make all the chronograph hands blue on the black-dial Duograph if I wanted. They would just use the blue chrono second hand from the 60.50-T3, and paint the smaller chrono hands to match. I think that would be a nice contrast to all the white on that watch. Still thinking that over; just not sure I want a chunky 7750.


----------



## coelacanth

Wearing my FO this morning. I bought it in 2011, directly communicating with Mr. Hassler and wiring the payment to Germany. 6 years later, it remains as one of the all-time favorites in my present and past collection.


----------



## franksf

Received my first one today! Completely smitten.....will post a review shortly but so far what stands out:
love the mate bezel that does not click (pretty unique)
Love how it clashes with the polished case in bringing the whole bling down a notch.
Dial is very well proportioned and hands stand out enough allowing just a glance to tell the time
Overall, it is a very classy piece that screams quality qhen you first look at it. 
Looks expensive and refined. 
Valjoux 7750 makes it a very functional chrono is a super duper package...
Love it!


----------



## Time On My Hands

I've been enjoying this Guinand 20 series a lot since I've had it. It's an almost-daily wearer. I don't like the Guinand straps and bracelets on offer. (Oddly, there's a different bracelet on the Japanese Guinand site). Before my watch arrived I was worried about the 19mm lug width. Luckily fitting a 20mm strap was easy, so it was no big deal.









20mm Morellato Green Collection strap. I guess it looks like suede, and the colour looks similar to the dial.


----------



## pdsf

Time On My Hands said:


> I've been enjoying this Guinand 20 series a lot since I've had it. It's an almost-daily wearer. I don't like the Guinand straps and bracelets on offer. (Oddly, there's a different bracelet on the Japanese Guinand site). Before my watch arrived I was worried about the 19mm lug width. Luckily fitting a 20mm strap was easy, so it was no big deal.
> 
> View attachment 11271674
> 
> 
> 20mm Morellato Green Collection strap. I guess it looks like suede, and the colour looks similar to the dial.


You are really tempting me. Evil evil!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

pdsf said:


> You are really tempting me. Evil evil!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aarrrghh. I'm still yet to do a pros and cons write up. My earlier profile shot probably concealed the height and "chunk" to some extent. I'll try to get onto it soon, and maybe help you make a more informed choice.


----------



## rokman

New guinands at basel. Teaser pics from the official website.


----------



## Ar.Parask

rokman said:


> New guinands at basel. Teaser pics from the official website.


I saw them as well and I am looking forward to both the Diver and the new chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

https://www.guinand-uhren.de/asflieger/asflieger.html

I´m in love


----------



## mcotignola

Yep, very nice!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

Both look great. The ASF is definitely one of my Basel favorites.


----------



## trueairspeed

Just read on the Guinand-homepage that the bezel of the new SFL-Chronograph is interchangeable with their standard chronograph bezel.


----------



## jaxify

GregoryD said:


> Both look great. The ASF is definitely one of my Basel favorites.


Wow i I really like the second one !


----------



## SteamJ

Both models look really impressive. The chrono is a very interesting bezel design.


----------



## trueairspeed

jaxify said:


> Wow i I really like the second one !


Me too! And just 75 will be made due to the availability of the high beat movement! Here they go, my good intentions for 2017...


----------



## valetchrome

Time On My Hands said:


> I've been enjoying this Guinand 20 series a lot since I've had it. It's an almost-daily wearer. I don't like the Guinand straps and bracelets on offer. (Oddly, there's a different bracelet on the Japanese Guinand site). Before my watch arrived I was worried about the 19mm lug width. Luckily fitting a 20mm strap was easy, so it was no big deal.
> 
> View attachment 11271674
> 
> 
> 20mm Morellato Green Collection strap. I guess it looks like suede, and the colour looks similar to the dial.


Same here, anyone knows why guinand doesn't seem to offer the H-link bracelet for their watches on the English site? I only see it on the Japanese site. Haven't gotten a guinand yet but am planning to get a series 21. A bracelet fitted for it would be great.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## valmak

ASF is already sold out of its first production run. That was fast. Lucky I grabbed one quickly.


----------



## rokman

valmak said:


> ASF is already sold out of its first production run. That was fast. Lucky I grabbed one quickly.
> View attachment 11472706


Good for you  . we will be waiting for the pictures on your wrist as soon as it is in.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Happy Easter


----------



## trueairspeed

stuffler said:


> Happy Easter
> 
> View attachment 11508178


Happy Easter!

Beautiful becoming belt-buckle!


----------



## SteamJ

Great article on Guinand: Tempus Fugit: Connecting the Dots - Guinand


----------



## motzbueddel

This afternoon I had a little time on my hand and decided to go here:










And walked out with this:










So what did I buy? Well, it is a watch I have been thinking about for several years. The only thing I was unsure about was the size. At 37.5mm I thought it is a bit small for 1.94m bloke. Today I thought, what hell, real man can pull off 37.5mm. 

So there it is, my new Guinand Flying Officer.























































Once you get used to the size its actually okay.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## rokman

Beautiful watch and looks great on you. The size is just fine. Enjoy!!!!

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

motzbueddel said:


> This afternoon I had a little time on my hand and decided to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get used to the size its actually okay.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen


Amazing piece and it looks great on you. I would love to visit Guinand one day. Congrats!


----------



## SteamJ

Trying something a little different. I like it.


----------



## motzbueddel

SteamJ said:


> Amazing piece and it looks great on you. I would love to visit Guinand one day. Congrats!


Thanks for your kind words! If you ever are in Frankfurt you should visit them. It is a great experience and the staff is ever so friendly and competent.


----------



## Ar.Parask

Some heritage here: one of my favourite pieces!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

SteamJ said:


> Trying something a little different. I like it.


Love it. Looks great.


----------



## valmak

If anyone is interested, the Series 31 is back in stock. It's been out of stock for a couple of weeks now I think. Not really sure if I even want it right now but I picked one up in case I want one later and it's sold out again haha.


----------



## Dufresne

Here's my new 21.50.04E, just received today. From order, to assembly, testing and shipment it took exactly three weeks to get it. Communication from Petra at Guinand was great and the watch looks much better in person than in pics.

I was worried the shark skin strap could cause a delay in customs, but it cleared easily. I also ordered two leather straps with deployants. I waffled between getting a plain brushed bezel and the one with the tachy, and I'm glad I went with the tachy. Crown action is good, day and date wheels are perfectly aligned with a satisfying "click" when activated. All hands align perfectly and it seems to keep good time. The timing test from Guinand (I think it's neat they send it to you, stamped and all by the watchmaker) looks like over six positions it is running at +5 sec/day which is just great for a standard 7750. Also, the movement is pretty decently decorated and has a signed rotor which is nice for this price range.

AR on the underside of the crystal is decent but not the best I've ever seen. The box, well, I'm not a fan--we will just leave it at that.

Dimensions are 38.5 mm wide case, Lug to lug of about 46mm, dial diameter of 30mm and lug width of 19mm.

All in all, it makes for a pretty versatile chrono I think and an excellent value. I'll post some pics on other straps and maybe a nato or two when I put them on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valmak

Dufresne said:


> the watch looks much better in person than in pics.


but it looks freaking beautiful in the pic


----------



## frankkramer

Love that 21.50.04E -- so nice the see the picture.


----------



## SteamJ

On a Yobokies beads of rice bracelet. Definitely looks good to me but I have to see it in brighter sunlight to know of the polished center beads will stand out too much.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Wearing my Flying Officer. Honeymoon still going on.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Just received the Guinand Vintage Strap. I think this is a great combination for the FO. 😃









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Dufresne said:


> Here's my new 21.50.04E, just received today. From order, to assembly, testing and shipment it took exactly three weeks to get it. Communication from Petra at Guinand was great and the watch looks much better in person than in pics. ...


Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## jfwund

That strap looks great on the FO, motzbueddel! Love that watch!


----------



## radarcontact

valmak said:


> If anyone is interested, the Series 31 is back in stock. It's been out of stock for a couple of weeks now I think. Not really sure if I even want it right now but I picked one up in case I want one later and it's sold out again haha.
> View attachment 11919066


Congratulations on the purchase. Please do share some pictures and impressions when you receive it! I think it would be appreciated very much.

This movement makes it a very special watch on which I am keeping my eye on as well.


----------



## SteamJ

I just noticed we past the a full year of this thread as of May 31st. How time flies and I'm still loving my 60.50-T2! Pretty gloomy and rainy here in North Texas today.


----------



## franksf

About to hop on a 15h flight.....will put that chrono to work!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

The FO just landed: a spectacular presence with its 37.5mm.


----------



## trueairspeed

radarcontact said:


> The FO just landed: a spectacular presence with its 37.5mm.


Indeed it has! Congratulations!


----------



## radarcontact

Love everything about the Flying Officer, looks fantastic on each strap I try it on. Currently is on a shell cordovan


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

HS100 (stylishly presented in front of red brick wall  says hello to Flying Officer 

And yes, the FO looks also marvelous on those cordovan straps. Amazing serious and old-school appearance! Love it!


----------



## radarcontact

trueairspeed said:


> Moin!
> 
> HS100 (stylishly presented in front of red brick wall  says hello to Flying Officer
> 
> And yes, the FO looks also marvelous on those cordovan straps. Amazing serious and old-school appearance! Love it!
> 
> View attachment 12114202


Your presentation is stylish indeed, my friend. Thanks for the warm welcome  The accents of the HS100 give a tremendous amounts of strap combinations. Oh well, I just wish I've discovered Guinand much sooner!

The FO very quickly becomes my favourite chrono to wear. There is something very special about its dial layout, modified movement and old sk00l size. The overall watch execution is fantastic. Love how the high polished sword hands are playing with the light, the semi-reflective dial contrasting to the the symmetric sub-dials. Ahh, watch Nirvana!

(you have to admit the white brick background is much more stylish  )


----------



## SteamJ

On a "Helsofrane" rubber strap.


----------



## bgn!

I received my 31 last week roughly one month after ordering. It is my first Guinand, and I have to say, I'm very impressed. I opted for the bead blasted version because I felt the finish fit the sort of watch it is better than the more polished version.

For anyone wondering "will this watch fit me with the included strap?". I selected the "Montana" strap along with a blasted deployant clasp, and I wear it on my roughly 8.25" wrist on the second to last hole of the strap.

Below are a couple of photos of the watch taken with my phone. Unfortunately, I can't find the charger for my main camera, and the battery is dead -- which is a shame because I would have liked to include some macros of the movement and other details. Oh well, later.














































I suspect I'll be wearing this one almost exclusively for the next few weeks. Love it.

Ben


----------



## radarcontact

Series 31 is a terrific watch, I know that I will get one (sooner than later) ;-) Thank you very much for posting this mini review and pics! It seems that detailed review and photos are missing, at least I didn't find any to this date, incl. German watch forums.

The finish of the case really suits the style of the watch! I am considering the polished version for a more dressier appearance, it just makes the watch less tool-lish and more versatile (I cannot believe I wrote that as I like very much the tool-like appearance of my watches). It's just something different, love the hands and the dial. The movement is fantastic, true to these watches intended purpose.

Wear it good health and enjoy it many, many years to come



Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Just love the Flying Officer! 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

motzbueddel said:


> Just love the Flying Officer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Beautiful but how difficult is it to adjust your brain to read the 24h dial. Isn't it comfusing?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

rokman said:


> Beautiful but how difficult is it to adjust your brain to read the 24h dial. Isn't it comfusing?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


It wasn't difficult at all. After a day I got used to it.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

I have the watch 24hra FO since a almost two weeks. I absolutely have no issues to read the hour, the minutes are a bit tricky (for me at least) but one adjusts to that dial very quickly. The watch is a joy to wear!


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

HS100 in the wilderness 









And yes, reading the minutes on the FO24h needs a little practice


----------



## pdsf

radarcontact said:


> I have the watch 24hra FO since a almost two weeks. I absolutely have no issues to read the hour, the minutes are a bit tricky (for me at least) but one adjusts to that dial very quickly. The watch is a joy to wear!





trueairspeed said:


> And yes, reading the minutes on the FO24h needs a little practice


How come reading the minutes is a bit tricky and needs practice? I find my 12-h version easy to read..and I don't have "young" eyes.  Well, it's all relative I guess. ;-)


----------



## radarcontact

pdsf said:


> How come reading the minutes is a bit tricky and needs practice? I find my 12-h version easy to read..and I don't have "young" eyes.  Well, it's all relative I guess. ;-)


The dial indices denoting the odd hours, for some reason my brain (it could be me only) at certain conditions, and by saying that I don't imply that alcohol was involved  perceived them as 5 minute increments. Simply put, the outer minutes track is not aligned with inner hour indices, i.e., when the minute hand is over the two o'clock, just by a quick glance I automatically perceived that the minutes reading should be 10, instead they are 5. . I think this could be a common effect of the 24dial watches. After a little bit of practice the confusion goes away.

The 12h FO dial of course doesn't have this effect.

Love the 24h FO, somehow with the dial and size and excellent proportions makes it one very quirky-cool watch! I don't think that dial work that well in a big size.


----------



## motzbueddel

radarcontact said:


> The dial indices denoting the odd hours, for some reason my brain (it could be me only) at certain conditions, and by saying that I don't imply that alcohol was involved  perceived them as 5 minute increments. Simply put, the outer minutes track is not aligned with inner hour indices, i.e., when the minute hand is over the two o'clock, just by a quick glance I automatically perceived that the minutes reading should be 10, instead they are 5. . I think this could be a common effect of the 24dial watches. After a little bit of practice the confusion goes away.
> 
> The 12h FO dial of course doesn't have this effect.
> 
> Love the 24h FO, somehow with the dial and size and excellent proportions makes it one very quirky-cool watch! I don't think that dial work that well in a big size.


Had the same problem adjusting at the beginning. So it is not just you!


----------



## radarcontact

Good to know! I started to get worried for a bit


----------



## pdsf

radarcontact said:


> The dial indices denoting the odd hours, for some reason my brain (it could be me only) at certain conditions, and by saying that I don't imply that alcohol was involved  perceived them as 5 minute increments. Simply put, the outer minutes track is not aligned with inner hour indices, i.e., when the minute hand is over the two o'clock, just by a quick glance I automatically perceived that the minutes reading should be 10, instead they are 5. . I think this could be a common effect of the 24dial watches. After a little bit of practice the confusion goes away.
> 
> The 12h FO dial of course doesn't have this effect.
> 
> Love the 24h FO, somehow with the dial and size and excellent proportions makes it one very quirky-cool watch! I don't think that dial work that well in a big size.


Oh gotcha. Thanks. I usually tell time by the position of the minute hand on the dial but yes I can relate!

I agree with you. The 24-Hr FO is quirky but in a great way!

I guess I should post a pic.  Taken while hanging out at a thrift store. Wait, is that a Patek in cabinet?!! ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Trying out a bund strap this evening.


----------



## franksf

SteamJ said:


> Trying out a bund strap this evening.
> 
> View attachment 12211042


Looks very good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Mein gott! Can you imagine how much I enjoyed wearing the 21.50.14 this week?









You're enthusiasts. Of course you can.


----------



## Joachim88

I just ordered a Guinand Series 90 German Pilot Watch yesterday with the Antique Leather strap. It should arrive from Germany within 1-2 weeks and will be a great addition to German watch collection (which already includes Stowa, Junghans, Graf Zeppelin, Dievas, Sinn, Meistersinger & Nivrel). Can't wait and I will post pictures as soon as it arrives !!


----------



## franksf

Joachim88 said:


> I just ordered a Guinand Series 90 German Pilot Watch yesterday with the Antique Leather strap. It should arrive from Germany within 1-2 weeks and will be a great addition to German watch collection (which already includes Stowa, Junghans, Graf Zeppelin, Dievas, Sinn, Meistersinger & Nivrel). Can't wait and I will post pictures as soon as it arrives !!


Congrats on the purchase. U will love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Time On My Hands said:


> Mein gott! Can you imagine how much I enjoyed wearing the 21.50.14 this week?
> 
> View attachment 12332275
> 
> 
> You're enthusiasts. Of course you can.


This watch is just great.
I was so close buying it, but this time I went for the 856 UTC, since I wussed out on the no frame day and date boxes. I regret this decision after seeing this picture.
I know what my next purchase will be, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Back on the original strap! Terrible office light...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

pdsf said:


> Back on the original strap! Terrible office light...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very calm and serious appearance! Like it!


----------



## pdsf

trueairspeed said:


> Very calm and serious appearance! Like it!


I am none of those things so I need my Guinand to give me those..


----------



## Time On My Hands

janiboi said:


> This watch is just great.
> I was so close buying it, but this time I went for the 856 UTC, since I wussed out on the no frame day and date boxes. I regret this decision after seeing this picture.
> I know what my next purchase will be, though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks janiboi. I also would have preferred better framing around the day/date windows (or no day/date at all, like the Flying Officer). Regardless, this is a really good value chronograph.


----------



## motzbueddel

Evening switch to the Guinand Flying Officer. 😃









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

It's been a Guinand kind of day. Times 2. My Staib Milanese bracelet arrived and here it is with my Flying Officer 12-h HW. I thought polished vs polished would work perfectly but the shininess is a bit different. It's my first time mixing a watch head with a bracelet from a different brand so maybe the difference is to be expected. What do you guys think about this combination?

Furthermore, thanks to a very kind and sweet WUS member, I now have a Guinand cup!! It arrived today as well. I will use it for my coffee tomorrow! Thanks!!!!

To keep the German theme, I am listening to Bach as I am writing this. These are a few of my favorite things.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Aloha!


----------



## Donsteffen

A picture from last fall: My Guinand 31.HS-50, a watch with just one hand for 24 hours. This watch was one of the last models Guinand developed before they stopped their business in 2014.


----------



## motzbueddel

Just love my Guinand Flying Officer. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

Donsteffen said:


> A picture from last fall: My Guinand 31.HS-50, a watch with just one hand for 24 hours. This watch was one of the last models Guinand developed before they stopped their business in 2014.
> 
> View attachment 12388675


Wow!
Amazing watch and you did catch some contrast with this pic!

Heads up, Guinand FO/12&24 hrs features in Worn 'n Wound:

http://wornandwound.com/introducing-guinand-flying-officer-12h-automatic/

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand Flying Officer! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## trueairspeed

Dominating wavelengths: between 565 and 575 nm


----------



## loqv75




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

The whole truth...


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## Ar.Parask

trueairspeed said:


> Moin!
> 
> The whole truth...
> 
> View attachment 12466933


I keep kicking myself for missing out on them. Amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Ar.Parask said:


> I keep kicking myself for missing out on them. Amazing


There's been one listed at a dealer in Germany on Chrono24 for some time. Price seems steep, but if you really want one....


----------



## Myron

The AS Flieger is amazing. I am so glad I committed to one, and Guinand was fantastic to work with too. Only 6-8 weeks from being told my place on the waiting list had bubbled up to the watch being on my wrist. And that included the 2-week German holiday. By contrast, I ordered and *paid for* my Stowa 90th Anniversary MABLE back in January and I am still counting the months. Not complaining -- the MABLE will be another German beauty; but the contrast is notable.

Count me a very satisfied Guinand customer.


----------



## Ar.Parask

Myron said:


> There's been one listed at a dealer in Germany on Chrono24 for some time. Price seems steep, but if you really want one....


Thanks Myron, 
Got in touch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

trueairspeed said:


> Moin!
> 
> The whole truth...
> 
> View attachment 12466933


Wtf. I thought I saw a bunny

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

hidden830726 said:


> Wtf. I thought I saw a bunny
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


HAHA!!

Where's the Rorschach? (Staying with the German theme....)


----------



## wilberg

In case anyone is interested, both versions of the Flying Officer are now sold out. The article on Worn and Wound seems to have accelerated sales. Guinand's website appears to suggest that they might consider making the 24hr version again in the future, if there is interest (presumably this will be automatic).


----------



## trueairspeed

Uh.
Moin.
Monday.
Half a liter of coffee.
Roughly 0.264172874729 US-gallons.
Liquid.
With milk.


----------



## motzbueddel

Ok, what do you guys think about this combination? Not sure if like it or not... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

motzbueddel said:


> Ok, what do you guys think about this combination? Not sure if like it or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Looks good to me.


----------



## radarcontact

motzbueddel,
I am not sure about the strap. I think with the size of the case/dial and considering how busy it is, the strap should be more simple, even austere 

In my opinion it begs for NATO, I am dressing it up a bit with a shell cordovan.

I've been experimenting with a new strap this weekend as well.


----------



## trueairspeed

motzbueddel said:


> Ok, what do you guys think about this combination? Not sure if like it or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Like it. Without the white stitching it would be real old-school


----------



## motzbueddel

I think radarcontact was right when he said that the strap should be more simple. I could not get used to the rally strap.

I now put it on plain black Bund Strap. That's a combination I quite like. Gives the small watch some extra wrist presence. 





































All the best,

Steffen


----------



## SteamJ

motzbueddel said:


> I think radarcontact was right when he said that the strap should be more simple. I could not get used to the rally strap.
> 
> I now put it on plain black Bund Strap. That's a combination I quite like. Gives the small watch some extra wrist presence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen


Good combo. I did the same to increase wrist presence of my 60.50-T2 with a custom bund.


----------



## SteamJ

I just made a minor adjustment to the strap. You can't tell from my previous pictures but the stitching on the 12:00 side of the strap isn't straight and it's been bothering me so I blacked out the stitching to make it less noticeable.


----------



## billybob1

nice


----------



## billybob1

yep


----------



## billybob1

love it


----------



## billybob1

sweet


----------



## billybob1

like it on leather


----------



## billybob1

nice


----------



## billybob1

thats cool!


----------



## billybob1

sweet


----------



## billybob1

thats a great chrono


----------



## billybob1

nice


----------



## billybob1

like the orange


----------



## billybob1

blue is nice


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## Time On My Hands

My only Guinand, posted here previously, but a new day.


----------



## pdsf

^every time I see you post that watch, I say to myself "oh I want it!!!!"


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

The officer is back on a NATO.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

My FO is back! Juhuu!


----------



## pdsf

Succumbing to peer pressure. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Encore: bonjour!


----------



## StufflerMike

R5 Turbo I ?


----------



## trueairspeed

stuffler said:


> R5 Turbo I ?


Turbo II


----------



## StufflerMike

trueairspeed said:


> Turbo II


Mmh. I see, however missing the black A-pillar.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

DummySmacks said:


> On a rally strap...
> 
> View attachment 10218794


Good looking watch and setup on the rally. Looks like this sits pretty flat on the wrist, yeah?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Dumb question about the Flying Officer 24 hour. Does the hour hand just go around the dial once per day? Or is it just labelled in a 24 hour style and read normally?


----------



## dhtjr

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Dumb question about the Flying Officer 24 hour. Does the hour hand just go around the dial once per day? Or is it just labelled in a 24 hour style and read normally?


One rotation per 24 hours. So 12 noon is at the conventional 6 position. I suppose this watch is more than just a novelty for those living at extreme latitudes, where light and darkness are often useless indicators of the passage of time. And for people living in Atlantis. Nevertheless, a very cool watch.


----------



## motzbueddel

Was wearing my Guinand Flying Officer today! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Autumn...


----------



## franksf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longhair99

I bought my Guinand Series 60 in *August 2016* and unfortunately with 2 weeks it suddenly starting running very fast (~10 minutes per day). So I sent it back and Petra from Guinand took good care of it.
Everything went well and the watch became one of my most accurate running and loved watch.
Last month *Sept 2017*, however, the same thing happened again and the watch started running very fast. I contacted Guinand and send the watch back again.
This time, it took four weeks and their technical team make all kinds of investigation, including taking the movement out and running it in different conditions, but they could not replicate the problem.

So instead of sending the watch back and telling me there's nothing they can do, Guinand's team decided to *replace the movement completely*.

Honestly this is the most responsibility and care from any watch maker that I have seen. Clearly their first priority is customer satisfaction and not simply profits.

*Huge kudos to Petra and Guinand for looking after me. *|>|>|>


----------



## pdsf

^ thanks for sharing your experience. I have had nothing but great communication with the company. Good CS makes me enjoy my watches more.


----------



## pdsf

From Guinand's FB:

"Guinand nominated: Series 155-01

Again this year, Munich time again takes place a clock. Our nom directive guest model is the brand new model 155-01.
The Legendary 60 s years series 155 re-interpreted.

With Our Series 155 we present a classic chronographs in pure form. The Silver dial shines with chronograph. By Hand, the rhodinierten hour indices are set up. The fine minuterie is printed in black and in contrast, the minutes are in a discreet blue. We have also paid a lot of attention to the case. It is finely polished and equipped with Waterproof Crystal glass on the front and back and up to 10 Bar-and waterproof. The date is well legible but visually reserved. This Elegant-Sporty Chronograph is powered by a finely-oiled automatic valjoux movement with glucydur balance.

Don't forget to choose Munich time, precious prices are waiting for you!
We would of course be very pleased if your choice would fall to our new model in the price range up to 2000 Euro!

To the article on watchtime.net: https://www.watchtime.net/uhren-szene/munichtime-2017-waehlen-sie-die-schoensten-uhren-der-messe/

To Choose: https://www.watchtime.net/uhren-wahl/munichtime-uhrenwahl-2017-kategorie-i-bis-2-000-euro/ "


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

longhair99 said:


> I bought my Guinand Series 60 in *August 2016* and unfortunately with 2 weeks it suddenly starting running very fast (~10 minutes per day). So I sent it back and Petra from Guinand took good care of it.
> Everything went well and the watch became one of my most accurate running and loved watch.
> Last month *Sept 2017*, however, the same thing happened again and the watch started running very fast. I contacted Guinand and send the watch back again.
> This time, it took four weeks and their technical team make all kinds of investigation, including taking the movement out and running it in different conditions, but they could not replicate the problem.
> 
> So instead of sending the watch back and telling me there's nothing they can do, Guinand's team decided to *replace the movement completely*.
> 
> Honestly this is the most responsibility and care from any watch maker that I have seen. Clearly their first priority is customer satisfaction and not simply profits.
> 
> *Huge kudos to Petra and Guinand for looking after me. *|>|>|>


They took excellent care of me on an issue with the strap. They also implemented internal checks so it wouldn't happen to anyone else.

Excellent service and excellent value for my 60-50-T2

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Good to hear on the quality of service. I have nothing but the highest esteem for them. I've never had a problem but I've always had a quick and friendly reply when I had cause to email them.


----------



## trueairspeed

Similar experience here.
Brought my FO 24h to Guinand for servicing.
Didn´t really need it, but I was unsure about the water tightness since it is already over seven years old.
During a coffee and a pleasant discussion about the ASFlieger they did a quick check and told me, that the watch is running perfectly fine and that it was pressure proof and if I really want to invest the money.
I said “yes” and off it went.
Now I´ve got it back with a carefully and beautifully finished housing as well as the movement regulated perfectly.
The way I use the watch right now, carrying it during the day and leaving it on the nightstand at night, it is running +3 sec/week fast.
And with the new hairspring the movements power reserve is +50 hours.
Amazing! Kudos to Guinand GmbH´s customer service!


----------



## SteamJ

Having a hard time deciding this evening.


----------



## pdsf

^oh my me too!


----------



## trueairspeed

Since it's raining outside, why not have the early morning coffee inside?!


----------



## Heiner

31-HS-31G:


----------



## Heiner




----------



## JonS1967

Heiner said:


> 31-HS-31G:
> 
> View attachment 12607219
> 
> 
> View attachment 12607221


What a beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## greggm

I have and enjoy a series 40 chrono. I just wish I would have gotten in on the HS100 limited edition, such a beauty!


----------



## trueairspeed

https://www.guinand-uhren.de/montecarlo-275/monte-carlo.html

Another beauty, oh my!


----------



## StufflerMike

trueairspeed said:


> https://www.guinand-uhren.de/montecarlo-275/monte-carlo.html
> 
> Another beauty, oh my!


Already introduced here a week ago. ;-)


----------



## trueairspeed

stuffler said:


> Already introduced here a week ago. ;-)


I know, I know! "Guinand at Munichtime Part II: A new member joins the 40 chrono series>>>>>" 
It is just exciting to see that the Monte Carlo Panda Chronograph is now officially presented on the Guinand homepage.
I had a hard time to decide whether the link is appropriate here or in your introduction thread...


----------



## SteamJ

Either way this requires pictures!

















Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

ASFlieger earlybird...


----------



## Myron

trueairspeed said:


> Moin!
> 
> ASFlieger earlybird...


My favorite Guinand!


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin and yes, indeed!


----------



## river bum

Hey guys..I'm new to posting to forums but have been been reading them voraciously for about a year now. Two weeks ago I ordered the Duograph in orange with the kangaroo strap. Quite honestly...it was love at first sight when I came across it late at night reading about German designed pilot watches. As many have said..CS with Guinand has been great. Good responses from Petra. Needless to say..anxiously awaiting its arrival. 

I'll be sure to post some pics when it shows.


----------



## greggm

Arrived today! Picked up from fellow WUS'ser Myron ( a true gentleman). SO happy to have the HS100!


----------



## river bum

That's great looking!! How does the bezel movement feel?


----------



## StufflerMike

Since a few days the new catalogue 2018 (German/English) is available either as download or in paper.

Download: https://www.guinand-uhren.de/catalog-order.html?file=files/guinand/docs/guinand-katalog-2018.pdf

Request for printed copy:

https://www.guinand-uhren.de/catalog-order.html


----------



## motzbueddel

Had to bring my Flying Officer in for a warranty repair yesterday and took a closer look at the new models.

The series 155 is beautiful dressy chronograph with an amazing dial. Due to the small size of only 37.5 mm it has a nice vintage vibe to it. I think it would be a perfect office watch that fits nicely under any shirt cuff.

The new Panda Chrono Monto Carlo is a stunner as well. Love the the electroplated silver and black dial. This watch may well make it into my watch box in the next year.

I think Guinand did a great job with these new models!









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

greggm said:


> Arrived today! Picked up from fellow WUS'ser Myron ( a true gentleman). SO happy to have the HS100!
> 
> View attachment 12646027


It looks awesome on your wrist Gregg! I love that watch. Depending on what Guinand brings out around Basel time I might pick up a Duograph for my next piece.


----------



## greggm

Thanks Myron! She's a beauty!! That Duograph is sweet looking too!


Myron said:


> It looks awesome on your wrist Gregg! I love that watch. Depending on what Guinand brings out around Basel time I might pick up a Duograph for my next piece.


----------



## Stoner1974

motzbueddel said:


> Had to bring my Flying Officer in for a warranty repair yesterday and took a closer look at the new models.
> 
> The series 155 is beautiful dressy chronograph with an amazing dial. Due to the small size of only 37.5 mm it has a nice vintage vibe to it. I think it would be a perfect office watch that fits nicely under any shirt cuff.
> 
> The new Panda Chrono Monto Carlo is a stunner as well. Love the the electroplated silver and black dial. This watch may well make it into my watch box in the next year.
> 
> I think Guinand did a great job with these new models!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


I am considerig both of these, but the 155 I am afraid wil be too small for my 7 5" flat wrist. What it your wrist size?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Stoner1974 said:


> I am considerig both of these, but the 155 I am afraid wil be too small for my 7 5" flat wrist. What it your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My wrist size is about 18 cm. I think it works for me.


----------



## Stoner1974

motzbueddel said:


> My wrist size is about 18 cm. I think it works for me.


Yes, it looks good on your wrist...mine is about 1 cm larger than yours so it should look about the same , thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

Enjoying my 60-50-T3.


----------



## Myron

PYLTN said:


> Enjoying my 60-50-T3.


That is a beauty!


----------



## PYLTN

Myron said:


> That is a beauty!


Thank you


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## longhair99

Finally my Series 60 came back from repairs ... took 2 months as production of the new watches got in the way. Any how, Petra told me the 155 will be ready for shipment end of the week.









Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

here's mine. I love this watch...









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

21.50.14, laying waste to the idea of 37mm being too small for a 7" wrist.









The Series 155 is beautiful. I'd be onto it if I didn't have the one above.


----------



## pdsf

Time On My Hands said:


> 21.50.14, laying waste to the idea of 37mm being too small for a 7" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12708489
> 
> 
> The Series 155 is beautiful. I'd be onto it if I didn't have the one above.


ooooh such beauty....my heart skipped a beat (but my watch didn't...).


----------



## SteamJ

longhair99 said:


> Finally my Series 60 came back from repairs ... took 2 months as production of the new watches got in the way. Any how, Petra told me the 155 will be ready for shipment end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


It looks great on that strap. I have mine on today (though no easy way to post a pic right now).


----------



## trueairspeed

Sixth of December. Nikolaustag!

I will have to check my boots when I get home


----------



## river bum

Hey guys...just surfing eBay this morning and if anyone is interested...I just saw a 24 hour dial flying officer come up for sale. Looks to be in very good condition. 
I'd put up the link here but I'm not sure how. 
A search for Guinand Watches should get it...


----------



## StufflerMike

river bum said:


> Hey guys...just surfing eBay this morning and if anyone is interested...I just saw a 24 hour dial flying officer come up for sale. Looks to be in very good condition.
> I'd put up the link here but I'm not sure how.
> A search for Guinand Watches should get it...


Rule 6. Linking to live auctions is permitted for discussion purposes only.

You are not discussing.


----------



## Panoramadatum

Guinand Regulateur with unitas 6325


----------



## Panoramadatum

the Movement...a beauty


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Pretty pumped about the new case on the 31, only reason I didn't purchase the old one was I wasn't a fan of the case. This most likely will be my next purchase!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greggm

After seeing the new Monte Carlo I thought it would be fun to mod my current model 40 with the unique 12 hour countdown bezel... should be fun to count down the work day today!


----------



## radarcontact

govdubspeedgo said:


> Pretty pumped about the new case on the 31, only reason I didn't purchase the old one was I wasn't a fan of the case. This most likely will be my next purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the modified movement! 
Can you please specify what is different with this and the previous Series 31 case?

I recall the previous case had different finishes: high polish and bead blasted. Is there any differences in the case shape?

I see that the size remain unchanged.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Good morning, everybody. Moin in 2018!


----------



## Time On My Hands

Gotta love the Koreans. All this complementary stuff will fill the two of us, and the things we ordered haven't arrived yet.









Guinand 21.50.14 on an old grey strap from the Morellato Green Collection. Very comfortable.


----------



## trueairspeed

"Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow..."


----------



## whineboy

radarcontact said:


> I love the modified movement!
> Can you please specify what is different with this and the previous Series 31 case?
> 
> I recall the previous case had different finishes: high polish and bead blasted. Is there any differences in the case shape?
> 
> I see that the size remain unchanged.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I am wanting one too! I like the idea of a high-grade low-beat handwound movement.

I think the new case is fully-brushed. And 20 mm lugs, not 22 mm (I prefer the 22, darn).

There's more discussion of the 31E here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/guinand-news-series-31e-4602191.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

New as of yesterday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Weekend version of one of those shoe on the knee pics.


----------



## cedricomar

Stoner1974 said:


> New as of yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wow that Monte Carlo looks awesome. Seriously considering one of those. Please post some more pics if you get a chance. Thanks


----------



## jupera2005

cedricomar said:


> Wow that Monte Carlo looks awesome. Seriously considering one of those. Please post some more pics if you get a chance. Thanks


I will receive one next week. You can be sure that is great watch for the money. Using top grade valjoux 7750 for that money cost is something not other brand does

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

jupera2005 said:


> I will receive one next week. You can be sure that is great watch for the money. Using top grade valjoux 7750 for that money cost is something not other brand does
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


Here are some more photos off wrist. Lighting not the best, and forgive the smudges.

Overall impression. I love it. It's thick and wears tall, but I can't say I didn't know its dimensions before I bought it. I love the domed crystal...it transitions from the bezel in the same arc though it sticks up about 1/3 mm above the the bezel. I contacted Petra recently to order the AERO hands, which are more substantial, because in some light the thin hands are hard to see. I just want to have the extra hands and will likely switch them at first service. The dial is, of course, it's most striking feature, it really catches the eye. The chrono has a crisp snap setting the black second hand in motion. Fit is perfect, I haven't noticed any displacements (except the crystal offset above the bezel) and I think the markers are applied through rivets, so they are firmly in place. The markers themselves are faceted and glint in the light.

One other thing I would change other than thickness and hands is the finishing on the case back. The lasering of the case back lettering is a little jagged. I've noticed the same on Archimede but not Stowa, so there is an extra step they could take to really perfect the finish.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

Two more trying to get the crystal dome and offset I mentioned above.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedricomar

Stoner1974 said:


> Two more trying to get the crystal dome and offset I mentioned above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for the real life pictures it is greatly appreciated. Also the information is very helpful too. I am hoping to order one soon and will consider getting the aero hands but will have to make a decision.

Any further pics from you jupera will also be great. Cheers guys


----------



## velorider

Beautiful and intriguing. I've never considered this brand before but now I'm going to check them out


----------



## StufflerMike

velorider said:


> Beautiful and intriguing. I've never considered this brand before but now I'm going to check them out


A lot of one liners within the last 15 hours, polishing up you post count ?


----------



## Stoner1974

Has anyone tried the Sinn 103 bracelet on the Guinand 40? I've seen Japanese Guinand videos with the Sinn bracelet, and the case looks nearly identical. I don't like the bracelet that Guinand offers.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Stoner1974 said:


> Has anyone tried the Sinn 103 bracelet on the Guinand 40? I've seen Japanese Guinand videos with the Sinn bracelet, and the case looks nearly identical. I don't like the bracelet that Guinand offers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They are in the process of making a new one. I am not sure whether what you saw is a Sinn bracelet or a guinand one. It's a gamble to try.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

Yeah, an expensive gamble. Rob at watchbuys says he doubts it would fit. Here is the video that gave me the idea. They have a piece of paper covering the clasp, which reinforces to me that it is likely a Sinn bracelet. If Guinand is working on a new bracelet, I'll just wait.






and another with the same paper over the clasp, this is a 20 series though






and another from a Guinand dealer, with the same paper covering the name on clasp. These have to be Sinn bracelets that they are selling for the Guinand watches. I'd rather have a guinand bracelet, but if it's 2-3 years out...I dunno.


----------



## SteamJ

Stoner1974 said:


> Yeah, an expensive gamble. Rob at watchbuys says he doubts it would fit. Here is the video that gave me the idea. They have a piece of paper covering the clasp, which reinforces to me that it is likely a Sinn bracelet. If Guinand is working on a new bracelet, I'll just wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another with the same paper over the clasp, this is a 20 series though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another from a Guinand dealer, with the same paper covering the name on clasp. These have to be Sinn bracelets that they are selling for the Guinand watches. I'd rather have a guinand bracelet, but if it's 2-3 years out...I dunno.


Guinand Japan shows the bracelet on their site but no price at this point.

http://www.guinand-watch.jp/product02.html


----------



## rokman

I have asked them about it and they told me they only do business in Japan. No international shipping 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

rokman said:


> I have asked them about it and they told me they only do business in Japan. No international shipping
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


There are proxy buying services that would buy it in Japan and ship it to you. I don't know what that would add to the cost but maybe it's an option.


----------



## Stoner1974

SteamJ said:


> There are proxy buying services that would buy it in Japan and ship it to you. I don't know what that would add to the cost but maybe it's an option.


Interesting, I will look into it.


----------



## redhed18

I had used Tenso when buying a watch a few years back, it was easy peasy...
https://www.tenso.com/en

Search Tenso in my post here, I had included costs, shipping times, etc.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/vague-watch-co-blk-sub-review-quartz-milsub-1700170.html

cheers


----------



## Stoner1974

I emailed Guinand Japan and they said the same, then gave me a link to the bracelet page. 60,000 yen is roughly 540 usd. I think I'll skip it.

GUINAND???????? 20, 21, 40, 41 ????????????????? ? ???????????????????????


----------



## rokman

No way that is too high. Guinand previous curved end solid link was about 150€. Just wait for the new one. I am waiting as well. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

My 60.50-T2 and was just joined by another German.


----------



## jpfwatch

Guinand Model 155.01


----------



## jupera2005

My new Montecarlo









Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Congrats. Bezel for 2nd time zone gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Time On My Hands

jpfwatch said:


> Guinand Model 155.01
> 
> View attachment 12882625


Just fantastic. This is the Guinand I wanted, but I already have something similar.

Congratulations, it looks fantastic.


----------



## jpfwatch

Guinand Model 155.01 with handwinding modification:


----------



## trueairspeed

Helmut Sinn
1916 - 2018
:-(


----------



## radarcontact

Very sad news.




Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Why do the good ones die young?

Cheers to a guy who was able to pursue and realise more good ideas than I'll ever will.


----------



## trueairspeed

Good morning and moin!


----------



## Stoner1974

Posted in the dog thread in the public forum, but worth a report here. I put on my speedy for one day since I got this watch but quickly went back to the guinand. I think it's been about 3 weeks on the wrist.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand Flying Officer! 

View attachment 12920921


All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

A new one I believe:

https://www.guinand-uhren.de/hs102/hs102.html

The English version of the page does not appear to be available yet..

Sorry - not having any luck uploading pics this morning.


----------



## Kirkawall

pdsf said:


> A new one I believe:
> 
> https://www.guinand-uhren.de/hs102/hs102.html
> 
> The English version of the page does not appear to be available yet..
> 
> Sorry - not having any luck uploading pics this morning.


Thanks for this -- order for also takes you to the German version of the site. It's a very beautiful watch indeed.

best,

k


----------



## SteamJ

Does anyone have both a 60 series and a 40 and or SFL series? I'm seriously considering offering my 60.50-T2 for trade for one of those (with my preference towards a destro 40). I always go back and forth on watch size and I've settled into 40-42mm but I think, in the long term I'm going to prefer a 48mm lug to lug over the 44mm lug to lug of the 60 series. I'm undecided though so I'm hoping someone can show me a side-by-side picture.


----------



## ten13th

Great watch in honor of a great man. 



























Instagram: ten13th


----------



## PYLTN

Does anyone own the Duograph Panda version? I really like the look of it but wonder about legibility with the white hour and minute hands against the white subdials.


----------



## motzbueddel

Was wearing my Flying Officer again today.


----------



## radarcontact

#41 Reporting for duty









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

Strap change!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

Guinand Baselworld teaser.


----------



## StufflerMike

Stoner1974 said:


> Guinand Baselworld teaser.


Hmmh, hopefully not a PR indication ála NOMOS.


----------



## Stoner1974

stuffler said:


> Hmmh, hopefully not a PR indication ála NOMOS.
> 
> View attachment 12993651


Looks like it will be. Looks a bit like the HS 100 w PR, but with a white margin on the dial....or a duo.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

It's a second counter! I've never seen that before.

Description on their web page now.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

And another new one...I like this second one.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

Stoner1974 said:


> It's a second counter! I've never seen that before.
> 
> Description on their web page now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Can you post a link? I can't seem to see it on their website. Thanks.


----------



## StufflerMike

PYLTN said:


> Can you post a link? I can't seem to see it on their website. Thanks.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/guinand-news-duoindikator-4666661.html

https://www.guinand-uhren.de/duoindikator/duoindikator.html

https://de-de.facebook.com/guinand.uhren/


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, yes......no.....similar


----------



## Dualmonitors

Stoner1974 said:


> It's a second counter! I've never seen that before.
> 
> Description on their web page now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They need a video showing how it works. Maybe a 4X speed video.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Dualmonitors said:


> They need a video showing how it works. Maybe a 4X speed video.


See video on their web site or FB, already available.


----------



## Stoner1974

Yes, as Mike says, they have a video about halfway down the page for the watch. https://www.guinand-uhren.de/duoindicator/duoindicator.html


----------



## gullwinggt

Stoner1974 said:


> Strap change!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have started to eye this one, what is the bezel material? Also how robust is this watch? Can this be used as a daily wearer without any problems.


----------



## StufflerMike

gullwinggt said:


> I have started to eye this one, what is the bezel material? Also how robust is this watch? Can this be used as a daily wearer without any problems.


Let me ask another question. Aren't watches made for daily wear (Sunday watches excluded)?


----------



## PYLTN

Stoner1974 said:


> Yes, as Mike says, they have a video about halfway down the page for the watch. https://www.guinand-uhren.de/duoindicator/duoindicator.html


I have watched that video several times and am none the wiser. Just looks like random amounts and shapes of red appearing.


----------



## StufflerMike

PYLTN said:


> I have watched that video several times and am none the wiser. Just looks like random amounts and shapes of red appearing.


I am a bit puzzled, to me it's all clear and (I thought) explained in the Douindikator thread. During the course of a minute, the window continuously fills with red. The exact German word for such a display is "Schwallpfeil" and was used over decades for audio devices for labeling the volume control. GUINAND just took up this principle. At exactly 60 seconds, a vertical white line indicates the beginning of a new minute.


----------



## gullwinggt

stuffler said:


> Let me ask another question. Aren't watches made for daily wear (Sunday watches excluded)?


Haha, yes but I learnt this whole daily wearer thing on WUS. So making sure whatever I buy need not be babied around


----------



## Stoner1974

gullwinggt said:


> I have started to eye this one, what is the bezel material? Also how robust is this watch? Can this be used as a daily wearer without any problems.


Sorry, late seeing this. Guinand and Sinn tool watches are super durable. I don't baby any of my watches, and this one has already proven to be tough. The bezel .... who knows, but it is hard and scratch resistant, it is either some metal that I don't have much experience with or maybe ceramic.

EDIT: I was concerned before it arrived that it might be plastic. I can't scratch or dent it with a fingernail, so probably not plastic.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Let‘s ask Guinand.

Guinand’s CEO answered „unsere Lünette ist aus Leichtmetall. Das Rohteil wird schwarz eloxiert und dann per Lasergravur die Zahlen abgetragen. Der Leuchtpunkt ist mit Saphirglas abgedeckt“ which would translate into „our bezel is made of light metal. The blank is anodized black and then the numbers are cut out by laser engraving. The red dot is covered with a tiny piece of sapphire crystal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## trueairspeed

If the electrochemical surface treatment process applied is anodizing and the bezel is made from a "light metal", it is probably made from aluminium?


----------



## rokman

trueairspeed said:


> If the electrochemical surface treatment process applied is anodizing and the bezel is made from a "light metal", it is probably made from aluminium?


It is made of aluminium I have an answer from herr Klueh on the matter a while back

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

Al it is then! I wanted to suggest as much by Al scratches easy and it seemed denser than that. Good to know it isn't some polymer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

So I tried ordering a flared bracelet for my 60.50-T2 but it came defective and didn't really have the right look. A shame because I was hoping it would make the watch wear a little larger so I sadly had to list it for trade BUT I refuse to not own a Guinand though so I think it'll be up there for a while until I come across another Guinand chrono. I keep going back and forth on the ideal size for me. I love 40-42mm but 44mm lug to lug is just wearing too small for me these days.


----------



## Time On My Hands

38mm series 21 feels a good size for me.


----------



## PYLTN

This has been getting a lot of wrist time lately.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

figured this need to be in this thread









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert

Sold this a few months ago....miss it.


----------



## whineboy

govdubspeedgo said:


> figured this need to be in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


govdubspeedgo, is that the new Series 31E? Hand length looks to be perfect.
If so, how do you like it? How is the thickness?


----------



## whineboy

govdubspeedgo said:


> figured this need to be in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


govdubspeedgo, is that the new Series 31E? Hand length looks to be perfect.
If so, how do you like it? How is the lume, how does it wear (I'm worried about the thickness)?


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Thickness seems fine about equal maybe a little thicker than the Stowa Marine I replaced. I love the watch and had no issues so far, lume seems great but haven't really tested it. I put it on a Shell Cordovan strap but was able to swap the strap choice to the newly released black vintage strap Guinand offers before it shipped

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

govdubspeedgo said:


> figured this need to be in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been ruminating over this one for a long time. What is your assessment of it?


----------



## govdubspeedgo

heb said:


> Been ruminating over this one for a long time. What is your assessment of it?


I wanted one since the old case design but wasn't 100% sold on the case. Once they announced the new case I was 100% sold only hold back was the 20mm lug width vs the 22mm i'm used too but once received the 20mm doesn't bother me. I think it's better in person then most pictures I saw on the web. I flipped a stowa marine to get it since they were very similar, glad I made the switch and feel this watch really fills out my collection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

govdubspeedgo said:


> I wanted one since the old case design but wasn't 100% sold on the case. Once they announced the new case I was 100% sold only hold back was the 20mm lug width vs the 22mm i'm used too but once received the 20mm doesn't bother me. I think it's better in person then most pictures I saw on the web. I flipped a stowa marine to get it since they were very similar, glad I made the switch and feel this watch really fills out my collection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice and I want to say, you have a very nice collection; sorry for not seeing your response sooner. The Partitio and the Cartier in particular are knockouts. Since it seems you have a fondness for black dials, should you ever want an inexpensive beater, the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical in black might work for you.









Glad you are happy with the 31E, and now I'm more conflicted, I have a 7 1/4" wrist and like the way 22mm lugs look, but this makes me think about the new case more.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

for reference my wrist is 7 1/2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand FO for today.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin und Mahlzeit!


----------



## CSanter

motzbueddel said:


> Guinand FO for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Cremey Lume and that strap look great!! Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usafwolfe

The 24H Flight Officer is a dream watch of mine. Love the way yours looks!


----------



## paveiv

Another "newborn"


----------



## radarcontact

I am surprised that there is no reaction yet in this thread on the recent Guinand Model 361 release! What do you guys think? Love the dial and bezel. Just look at that open six!









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Love the dial. The bezel not so much.


radarcontact said:


> I am surprised that there is no reaction yet in this thread on the recent Guinand Model 361 release! What do you guys think? Love the dial and bezel. Just look at that open six!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116

trueairspeed said:


> Moin und Mahlzeit! 🙂
> 
> View attachment 13210435


What model is this?


----------



## StufflerMike

Heffdog116 said:


> What model is this?


Guinand AS Flieger, housing an AS 1920, limited edition of 75 pcs. iirc.


----------



## Horoticus

radarcontact said:


> I am surprised that there is no reaction yet in this thread on the recent Guinand Model 361 release! What do you guys think? Love the dial and bezel. Just look at that open six!


Love. It.

AFAIK, they will start shipping this month. :-!


----------



## StufflerMike

We've got this thread on the 361.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/guinand-news-guinand-361-a-4666665.html?highlight=Guinand

Usually I don't feed these monster threads.


----------



## Stoner1974

Was curious, my Sinn 556 bracelet fits, though the tangs under the lugs ride high and the end pieces here are suited for the thinner watch. There is no movement in the bracelet and it snapped right into place. I think the sinn 103 bracelet would actually fit on multiple guinand models. I already took it off (back on canvas), but an thinking of gambling on a Sinn 103 bracelet.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Stoner1974 said:


> thinking of gambling on a Sinn 103 bracelet.


Thanks for the info. If you do gamble on the 103 bracelet please let us know!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Heffdog116 said:


> What model is this?


Opel Diplomat A V8 from 1965


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin! Have a nice and relaxing Sunday everybody


----------



## StufflerMike

T1 ?


----------



## trueairspeed

stuffler said:


> T1 ?


Exactement!


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin! Have a nice and enjoyable Sunday everybody!


----------



## PYLTN

Has anyone acquired a Duoindicator yet?


----------



## rokman

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## coelacanth

1960s Guinand.


----------



## thejollywatcher

coelacanth said:


> 1960s Guinand.
> 
> ]


Stunning!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bladerunnersj27

That's an awesome 1960's vintage Guinand!



coelacanth said:


> 1960s Guinand.


----------



## bladerunnersj27

That's an awesome 1960's vintage Guinand!



coelacanth said:


> 1960s Guinand.


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin and good morning!

Have a sunny and relaxing weekend everybody


----------



## Squirrelly

I don't have a Guinand - *Yet* - But I want this classic retro style Duograph model* very badly*:


----------



## franksf

Bored of my rolexes and iwc's ...(I know...)
Put on my dusty and neglected Guinand tonight...what a pleasure!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Sunny sightly summer Sunday over here in northern Germany


----------



## nodnar

trueairspeed said:


> Sunny sightly summer Sunday over here in northern Germany
> 
> View attachment 13482243


Like the watch, like the car, especially like that you've got a Sunday of summer left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin! Lunch break. Weatherforecast predicts sunny and warm days for the whole week. Looking forward to it :O)


----------



## PYLTN

Does anyone have a 361? Curious to know how you find it.


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin, good morning and blue skies!

Fun fact: over the last three months of normal use (no sports) this particular ASFlieger has an average accuracy of -0.7 s/day. I'm amazed :O)


----------



## avenidaquinta

Hey trueairspeed is that the Sinn 556 bracelet you're wearing on your ASFleiger a la what stoner1974 put on his Montecarlo in post 503? I've been waiting for Guinand to produce a bracelet for my Series 40 and am getting fairly impatient []

AQ


----------



## avenidaquinta

Hey trueairspeed is that the Sinn 556 bracelet you're wearing on your ASFleiger a la what stoner1974 put on his Montecarlo in post 503? I've been waiting for Guinand to produce a bracelet for my Series 40 and am getting fairly impatient []

AQ


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin and good morning avenidaquinta,

Actually, it is an old and really comfortable Sinn 103 bracelet. Due to the brush-finish of the brushed links is slightly different to the ASFliegers watchcase, it gives the combination an 80s/90s look which I like a lot. Old-school rulez! :O)
I have tried for some time to source an original old Guinand bracelet or at least the original round end pieces, but to no avail. As scarce as a Tasmanian tiger these things.
And yes, I am also looking forward to Guinand producing bracelets for their range of watches.
In the meantime...


----------



## trueairspeed

Autumn!


----------



## pdsf

trueairspeed said:


> Moin! Lunch break. Weatherforecast predicts sunny and warm days for the whole week. Looking forward to it :O)
> 
> View attachment 13485031


Moin! I love your love for that watch. You guys make a nice couple. 

P.S. Bright shoes.


----------



## trueairspeed

pdsf said:


> Moin! I love your love for that watch. You guys make a nice couple.
> 
> P.S. Bright shoes.


Ha, ha, ha, thank you so much!
True, it seems, the ASFlieger is my very personal "sweet-fat-salty combination" of all the watches I own :O)
Oh, the subtle colored running shoes, yes they are allowed a second life as comfy sneakers.
There exists a second pair in a subdued bright red ;O)


----------



## river bum

Just another day enjoying the duo graph on a grey Zulu...


----------



## Stoner1974

avenidaquinta said:


> Hey trueairspeed is that the Sinn 556 bracelet you're wearing on your ASFleiger a la what stoner1974 put on his Montecarlo in post 503? I've been waiting for Guinand to produce a bracelet for my Series 40 and am getting fairly impatient []
> 
> AQ


An update, I never did try the 103 bracelet, but still considering it. The 556 fits and locks into place but is clearly designed for a less tall watch...the 103 I believe is identical in proportion to the series 40...but I would only try it with a cheap used 103 bracelet, which I have not yet found on the used market.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin and TGIF!

A beautiful sunny day outside


----------



## fire_lantern

trueairspeed said:


> Moin und Mahlzeit!
> 
> View attachment 13210435


What strap is this? Looks nice, I'd like to see the whole thing!


----------



## Time On My Hands

Went to an interesting garden, and there were cherry blossoms blooming madly, and covered in buzzing bees.


----------



## jupera2005

My Montecarlo














Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jupera2005

jupera2005 said:


> My Montecarlo
> View attachment 13522707
> View attachment 13522709
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


Hi, I have just installed new strap in my Guinand.
Comments are wellcome















Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

I must say, the decoration on my movement is really well done for the price paid.


----------



## Jasper110

I was trying to shorten my wish list; but I've just added to it 😂


----------



## radarcontact

Fantastic watches. I enjoy my Flying Officer 24 very much. Guinand are superb value and what hard-core Sinn watches used to be years ago. Just look at the FO24, manual wind chrono in 37.5mm case, galvanized dial, 24 hrs complication, no date. I rest my case.

love Sinn as well but Guinand is so much more for the people who know.

Keep the pics coming, it is one of my favourite threads!


----------



## avenidaquinta

trueairspeed said:


> Moin and good morning avenidaquinta,
> 
> Actually, it is an old and really comfortable Sinn 103 bracelet. Due to the brush-finish of the brushed links is slightly different to the ASFliegers watchcase, it gives the combination an 80s/90s look which I like a lot. Old-school rulez! :O)
> I have tried for some time to source an original old Guinand bracelet or at least the original round end pieces, but to no avail. As scarce as a Tasmanian tiger these things.
> And yes, I am also looking forward to Guinand producing bracelets for their range of watches.
> In the meantime...


Thanks for useful info trueairspeed! Watchbuys did not have either the 556 or 103 Sinn bracelets in stock but a google search turned up an old thread where someone had had excellent results with the Watchgecko oyster bracelet on their 103. Given the availability and price I decided to give it a try. As you can see from the pictures below the results are excellent. The generic endlinks are a perfect fit (minus the slight height issue others seem to also be having with using the 556 / 103 Sinn bracelets). After a week of wearing I am really happy with this! Price is also heck of a lot better than the Sinn bracelets (about $70.00 depending on the exchange rate).

Link for the bracelet "SOLID 3 LINK OVAL PROFILE BY GECKOTA" is here (https://www.watchgecko.com/solid-3-link-oval-profile-geckota-stainless-steel-watch-strap.php) and here is the link for the generic endlinks "CURVED ENDS FOR SOLID 3 LINK OVAL PROFILE BY GECKOTA" (https://www.watchgecko.com/curved-ends-solid-3-link-oval-profile-watch-strap.php).

AQ


----------



## river bum

Hey All-
Thought I would try this question on this Thread and see if I could get anywhere. Since the model 361 came out a bit ago...its been on my shortlist for my next purchase. Im wondering if anyone has it yet and could give some overall review or feedback on it? 

I have two other Guinand watches...pretty pleased with the brand obviously...just wondering if anyone has any first hand experience with the 361


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin, Mahlzeit and have a nice day everybody!


----------



## rokman

Just sold my series 40. I am a bit sad but you know how it is with this hobby. I will keep reading this thread though.

Farewell









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Guinand showcased their new bracelet at Munich's Munichtime. Available 1stQ 2019.


----------



## Stoner1974

stuffler said:


> Guinand showcased their new bracelet at Munich's Munichtime. Available 1stQ 2019.
> 
> View attachment 13598589
> 
> 
> View attachment 13598591
> 
> 
> View attachment 13598593


Finally! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## valetchrome

stuffler said:


> Guinand showcased their new bracelet at Munich's Munichtime. Available 1stQ 2019.
> 
> View attachment 13598589
> 
> 
> View attachment 13598591
> 
> 
> View attachment 13598593


Excellent! Any details on which models will be getting the bracelets and whether we can buy them on their own?

Sent from my Oppo using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

valetchrome said:


> Excellent! Any details on which models will be getting the bracelets and whether we can buy them on their own?


Guinand will tell us in time in 1stQ 2019.


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin und good morning!

Until then, leather...


----------



## jarlleif

My Duograph keeping me company on a New Years Eve kayaking excursion. Found a humongous starfish. I am liking my Guinand more and more, so maybe it's the real star!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Nice Duograph jarlleif!

I recently bought the new Model 361, and I love it. If you'd like to read my week-on-the-wrist review of this watch, you can find it here: Another under-the-radar classic from Guinand: A week on the wrist with the Model 361. ? Rover Haven Straps


----------



## Myron

Trying to include a photo of my new Model 361. Let's see if using Tapatalk helps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Series 31 say hi



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Myron said:


> Nice Duograph jarlleif!
> 
> I recently bought the new Model 361, and I love it. If you'd like to read my week-on-the-wrist review of this watch, you can find it here: Another under-the-radar classic from Guinand: A week on the wrist with the Model 361. ? Rover Haven Straps


Hey Myron,

I read your article. Great review. I liked how you gave a brake down of your score at the end and also focused on the finer aspects of the dials design. I almost got the Model 361 instead of the Duograph. There have been a couple times where I've wondered if I made the right choice but I'm still very happy with my decision.


----------



## GoBuffs11

Myron said:


> Trying to include a photo of my new Model 361. Let's see if using Tapatalk helps.
> 
> View attachment 13769585
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Cool review and stunning watch


----------



## Myron

jarlleif said:


> Hey Myron,
> 
> I read your article. Great review. I liked how you gave a brake down of your score at the end and also focused on the finer aspects of the dials design. I almost got the Model 361 instead of the Duograph. There have been a couple times where I've wondered if I made the right choice but I'm still very happy with my decision.


Thanks Jarllief. I think that it's hard to go wrong with any Guinand, as this long-running thread attests. It's probably just a matter of time until I end up with a Duograph, although we will see what Guinand comes up with for 2019!

Best,

Myron


----------



## Myron

GoBuffs11 said:


> Cool review and stunning watch


Thanks GoBuffs!


----------



## Tanjecterly

Am I correct in assuming if there's an issue with Guinand chronographs, I have to send it back to Germany? In other words, a competent watchmaker will not be able to work on it here in the States? I am thinking about that add on piece that Guinand installs on movements.


----------



## Myron

Tanjecterly said:


> Am I correct in assuming if there's an issue with Guinand chronographs, I have to send it back to Germany? In other words, a competent watchmaker will not be able to work on it here in the States? I am thinking about that add on piece that Guinand installs on movements.


Hmm, I'm not sure what "add on" part you're referring to, but the movement in the Model 361 is just an ETA 7753, so any competent watchmaker should be able to work on it.

Having said that, I took a Sinn 104 to my local guy recently because the ratchet wheel in the Sellita movement was toast, and he claimed that he could not source the part. This guy is Swiss trained and has been in business for 35 years. It just seems like it gets harder and harder to find a good watchmaker in the US who is willing and able to work mechanical stuff.


----------



## DaveandStu

Myron said:


> Nice Duograph jarlleif!
> 
> I recently bought the new Model 361, and I love it. If you'd like to read my week-on-the-wrist review of this watch, you can find it here: Another under-the-radar classic from Guinand: A week on the wrist with the Model 361. ? Rover Haven Straps


Hi Myron,
Thoroughly enjoyed your review with the added sharing of your family on a break in such a beautiful place.
I loved my Sinn 156mil, however it was as been mentioned previously in this thread sadly gone but not forgotten.
Guinand looks like a fantastic option with the model 361, may i ask what the actual diameter of the dial itself is inside the bezel?
All the best 
Dave


----------



## jarlleif

Tanjecterly said:


> Am I correct in assuming if there's an issue with Guinand chronographs, I have to send it back to Germany? In other words, a competent watchmaker will not be able to work on it here in the States? I am thinking about that add on piece that Guinand installs on movements.


Are you referring to their hand winding modification? That is an upgrade available on some Guinand models. My Duograph uses a Valjoux 7750 and there is no proprietary technology (think Sinn or Damasko), so I as long as parts are available I don't know why it would be a problem for anyone else to work on it.


----------



## SteamJ

I've been without a Guinand for months now and I'm getting the itch to get one back in the collection soon. I'll have to flip a few watches (sadly my Archimede Pilot Chronograph will have to go) but I've narrowed my decision to 2 options. It'll either be the Duograph Flieger or 40.50.08L. Tough choice. Either way it'll be with the bracelet. I think I slightly prefer the Flieger in overall design but it doesn't have a running seconds hand and the 11 is cutoff weirdly to look like a 1. The 40 Series has the running seconds hand and it's a destro case which appeals to me since I'm a lefty and wear my watches on the right wrist. Overall though I do prefer the dial on the Flieger. This is going to be a very difficult decision. Any thoughts?


----------



## Horoticus

Easy decision for me as I require running seconds, but don't think you can go wrong with either choice. Although, now that I've seen '1' instead of 11, it cannot be unseen... Good luck!


----------



## jarlleif

I prefer the regular Duograph to the Flieger model (although I may be biased owning the former). But the older model looks cleaner than the Flieger version and doesn't have the cut off numbers. Of the two you posted I'd go with the 40 and ask Guinand to put the fire engine red chronograph indicators on because I like the splash of color. Their new bracelet looks sweet and I hope you enjoy it with whatever you choose.

Old picture included just because.


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin! And have a nice day everybody


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin! From canvas to leather and paitently waiting while watching the smoothly running second hand revolve around the beautifully puristic dial...


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin! And have a nice and enjoyable weekend everybody...


----------



## martletsuk

Got this 60.50 in December. Great customer service and delighted with it. Wear it on both strap and bracelet but here's some bracelet pics.


----------



## ca_ng




----------



## trueairspeed

Oh my, the original!


----------



## jarlleif




----------



## Myron

DaveandStu said:


> Hi Myron,
> Thoroughly enjoyed your review with the added sharing of your family on a break in such a beautiful place.
> I loved my Sinn 156mil, however it was as been mentioned previously in this thread sadly gone but not forgotten.
> Guinand looks like a fantastic option with the model 361, may i ask what the actual diameter of the dial itself is inside the bezel?
> All the best
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Sorry it took so long to see your question. I just measured and the dial itself appears to measure about 29.6 mm. The little rehaut piece is chamfered up and out, such that the crystal measures bout 33 mm in diameter. I hope this is helpful and sorry again for taking 6 weeks to see your post!

Myron


----------



## DaveandStu

Myron said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Sorry it took so long to see your question. I just measured and the dial itself appears to measure about 29.6 mm. The little rehaut piece is chamfered up and out, such that the crystal measures bout 33 mm in diameter. I hope this is helpful and sorry again for taking 6 weeks to see your post!
> 
> Myron


Hi Myron,
All good mate! It is no problem at all...thanks for the measurements it's a big help as they look an extremely legible piece.
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Finally!


----------



## radarcontact

Hi chaps,

I am surprised no one posted any comments on the new Guinand model the Starfighter (named after F104). Looks a fantastic modern interpretation of Heuer 1550SG 'Bund'.

https://www.guinand-uhren.de/starfighter-pilot-en/starfighter-pilot.html

Guinand's nod to Leonidas/Heuer/Sinn great bicompax pilor chrono.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

No one ? Sure ?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/guinand-news-starfighter-pilot-chronograph-released-4888015.html


----------



## motzbueddel

Love my Guinand FO 24 Hours! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin and Mahlzeit!


----------



## nodnar

Bracelets now available








Says newsletter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

nodnar said:


> Bracelets now available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says newsletter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, this is on my list right now to add maybe later in the year.


----------



## trueairspeed




----------



## MKN

trueairspeed said:


> View attachment 13925089


That looks good. Hows the clasp?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

I love the way they designed the clasp and added many facets to the links. Looks a lot nicer then the Sinn bracelet in my opinion 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

jarlleif said:


> I love the way they designed the clasp and added many facets to the links. Looks a lot nicer then the Sinn bracelet in my opinion
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I agree, the links look outstanding but the clasp looks like it might be stamped and a bit flimsy - but i hope not.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

MadsNilsson said:


> I agree, the links look outstanding but the clasp looks like it might be stamped and a bit flimsy - but i hope not.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You don't need to worry. Compared to e.g. my Sinn 103 bracelet the Guinand bracelet is quite massive and sturdy. The main body of the clasp has a wall thickness of approx. 1 mm. Quite stiff and in my opinion not "flimsy". The mechanics of the clasp is such, that the clasp is not too thick and doesn't protrude to much from the wrist. This I like it a lot. Doesn't get in the way too much during desk diving or on tighter sleeves 

By the way: I bought the polished version and on this just the inner links are polished. The outer links as well as the connectors to the watchcase are brushed. Therefore the bracelet can be easily worn on Guinand watches both with the polished or brushed 41mm diameter watchcase.


----------



## MKN

trueairspeed said:


> You don't need to worry. Compared to e.g. my Sinn 103 bracelet the Guinand bracelet is quite massive and sturdy. The main body of the clasp has a wall thickness of approx. 1 mm. Quite stiff and in my opinion not "flimsy". The mechanics of the clasp is such, that the clasp is not too thick and doesn't protrude to much from the wrist. This I like it a lot. Doesn't get in the way too much during desk diving or on tighter sleeves
> 
> By the way: I bought the polished version and on this just the inner links are polished. The outer links as well as the connectors to the watchcase are brushed. Therefore the bracelet can be easily worn on Guinand watches both with the polished or brushed 41mm diameter watchcase.


Thanks for the insight. Its a little hard to see going by the pictures on Guinands webpage. 
Im very happy to be wrong and that it is a good clasp as well as bracelet. I really like how it turned out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif




----------



## ca_ng

On a new taupe calfskin Veblenist strap today


----------



## valuewatchguy

newbie Ginaund question 

I'm considering the new Starfighter Pilot

1. How does the watch wear? The 15.6mm thickness has me a bit worried. 

2. Will the new H-Link bracelets work with this case?


----------



## Usafwolfe

I love that 24H Flying Officer! I wish they were still available, I'd pick one up in a heartbeat!


----------



## Usafwolfe

The Lume pip has fallen out of my bezel. I contacted Guinand and they offered to send me an entire new bezel and only asked me to pay for shipping. I am very happy with their customer service.

Anyone ever take the bezel off? I looks like it may be a bit more tedious than an Orient Mako II bezel because there is little to no gap between the case and the bezel.


----------



## Usafwolfe

Sometimes I just like to take my Guinand watch off and look at the back of it for awhile!


----------



## jarlleif

Usafwolfe said:


> Sometimes I just like to take my Guinand watch off and look at the back of it for awhile!
> View attachment 14013665


Beautiful shot! I do the same. The decoration of the movement is really great for the price!

Some brands slap a sapphire crystal on and customize the rotor. I really appreciate the perlage and blues screws of the Guinand. Extra touches that most people will never see.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JakeK

Does anyone own the SFL Chrono? Looks interesting and there are a few pictures on wrists out there on the internet, but I've yet to read a write-up. Seems under-appreciated.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Continuing to enjoy my HW FO 12-h










Am thinking about adding a 60.50...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davek35

Does anyone have a 155.01? Just ‘found’ this brand and fell for this watch. Great looking!


----------



## Don S

Just ordered this one with an English day wheel . Should have it in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## rokman

Don S said:


> Just ordered this one with an English day wheel . Should have it in a couple weeks or so.
> 
> View attachment 14750115


You won't be disappointed, excellent brand with personal care and aftersales.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fbro

After getting to know Guinand through WUS, i fell in love with this beauty! I arrived just in time for Christmas and i am loving it!! The finish, dial and attention to details is incredible, but what impressed me the most is their customer service. They were just great, even helping me with the VAT tax return, which made this watch an amazing value


----------



## fbro

double post, sorry


----------



## jarlleif

fbro said:


> After getting to know Guinand through WUS, i fell in love with this beauty! I arrived just in time for Christmas and i am loving it!! The finish, dial and attention to details is incredible, but what impressed me the most is their customer service. They were just great, even helping me with the VAT tax return, which made this watch an amazing value
> 
> View attachment 14767941


Beautiful. I almost chose this model over my Duograph. It was a really tough choice. I don't regret it at all, but I'm still a little jealous!


----------



## jarlleif

Rocking a cool new rubber strap today!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Usafwolfe

fbro said:


> After getting to know Guinand through WUS, i fell in love with this beauty! I arrived just in time for Christmas and i am loving it!! The finish, dial and attention to details is incredible, but what impressed me the most is their customer service. They were just great, even helping me with the VAT tax return, which made this watch an amazing value
> 
> View attachment 14767941


That is a stunning watch!!


----------



## Usafwolfe

fbro said:


> After getting to know Guinand through WUS, i fell in love with this beauty! I arrived just in time for Christmas and i am loving it!! The finish, dial and attention to details is incredible, but what impressed me the most is their customer service. They were just great, even helping me with the VAT tax return, which made this watch an amazing value
> 
> View attachment 14767941


That is a stunning watch!!


----------



## SteamJ

I am in love with the new Flight Engineer.


----------



## Angler

I've been considering a number of watches... I have been reading some bad things about Omega service for maintenance & repair. The Seiko Spring-Drive also appears to have limited service centers that can perform repairs (Japan & New Jersey). Seiko SD's also seems expensive to repair with long service wait times. The Grand Seiko quartz run forever... but it's quartz. The Sinn seems nice but aesthetically blah. The Guinand products all really look appealing. What is the cost of maintenance and general repair? How long do they take to perform service? It looks like I would have to purchase a Guinand online for their website. So, I would then need to send it back to Germany from Dallas TX for repairs. Is that true? Thanks for any info. I like the Chrono Diver versions...


----------



## rationaltime

A watchmaker in the U.S. can service a Guinand watch, and
make repairs if needed.

For example, though not for Guinand, I have had good results 
using Swisservice in Salt Lake City.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## SteamJ

There's a watch and clock repair shop in Plano as well. I used him for minor work before. DK Clock Shop.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## caesarmascetti




----------



## fish70

Great watches for the money.


----------



## 7ee

I really like the 361, can you still order it with the manual wind option? Looks like that Dropbox menu has been removed now, I certainly don't see the option. Also would love to know if you had the conversion to manual wind if the case was at all slimmer? I would imagine it could have a shallow case back without the rotor but I suspect that probably remains unchanged, 

Happy to find this thread, nice to see these watches in the wild.


----------



## caesarmascetti

7ee said:


> I really like the 361, can you still order it with the manual wind option? Looks like that Dropbox menu has been removed now, I certainly don't see the option. Also would love to know if you had the conversion to manual wind if the case was at all slimmer? I would imagine it could have a shallow case back without the rotor but I suspect that probably remains unchanged,
> 
> Happy to find this thread, nice to see these watches in the wild.


Contact them directly they can be very accommodating


----------



## Horoticus

caesarmascetti said:


> Contact them directly they can be very accommodating


+1 Petra is wonderful to work with!


----------



## Don S




----------



## JimAllison

I am really impressed by all the Guinand love on this 62 page thread! 
Definitely giving them another look...Starfighter, Series 40 and DuographFlieger all have my eye!


----------



## singularityseven

Happy to finally be able to contribute to this thread with my newly acquired Guinand watches:

HS100









Flight Engineer


----------



## rokman

singularityseven said:


> Happy to finally be able to contribute to this thread with my newly acquired Guinand watches:
> 
> HS100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flight Engineer


Worderfull, specifically the HS100 is a dream.

Enjoy them both.
Eventhough I sold my guinand I still miss it, but if I get another one it's going to be the flight officer.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Flight engineer just joined the family.

Ordered confirmed on Aug 31 and took delivery on Sep 11. Initial comment is that it is very well made. I'm very pleased with it.

I need to thank singularityseven for a great write up on this piece. I was hooked immediately after reading his article. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

wkw said:


> Flight engineer just joined the family.
> 
> Ordered confirmed on Aug 31 and took delivery on Sep 11. Initial comment is that it is very well made. I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing piece! I have to get one one of these days.


----------



## wkw

SteamJ said:


> Amazing piece! I have to get one one of these days.


Thanks. I'm sure you won't be disappointed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

wkw said:


> Flight engineer just joined the family.
> 
> Ordered confirmed on Aug 31 and took delivery on Sep 11. Initial comment is that it is very well made. I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> I need to thank singularityseven for a great write up on this piece. I was hooked immediately after reading his article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations and welcome to the Flight Engineer family!


----------



## jpfwatch

Guinand chronograph model-361


----------



## AFG08

I am really taken with the Flight Engineer and am considering ordering one on a bracelet, maybe with the metal bezel. However, I have a 7.5 inch wrist. I prefer 42 mm watches and this one is at 40.6 but it‘s got a tall case and maybe with the bracelet it would be okay. If you have experience with the watch what do you think? Thanks


----------



## singularityseven

AFG08 said:


> I am really taken with the Flight Engineer and am considering ordering one on a bracelet, maybe with the metal bezel. However, I have a 7.5 inch wrist. I prefer 42 mm watches and this one is at 40.6 but it's got a tall case and maybe with the bracelet it would be okay. If you have experience with the watch what do you think? Thanks


Just sent you a PM! In short, you'll be fine with a 7.5" wrist. It wears a bit large on my 6.25" wrist because of the height.


----------



## StufflerMike

AFG08 said:


> I am really taken with the Flight Engineer and am considering ordering one on a bracelet, maybe with the metal bezel. However, I have a 7.5 inch wrist. I prefer 42 mm watches and this one is at 40.6 but it's got a tall case and maybe with the bracelet it would be okay. If you have experience with the watch what do you think? Thanks


Case diameter is 40,6. Plus bezel it might be 41. not far way from 42 as is 40,6. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## iwasajetplane

I just received this beauty in the mail yesterday - a Guinand Series 40 Klassik, with a few customizations that the company let me make... I love it!! Also, a testament to Guinand's customer service. They were super responsive throughout the entire process (including making sure I got exactly the customizations I wanted) and even took a few extra days in the production process to make sure the movement was adjusted and regulated within very tight tolerances. Overall, a great experience!


----------



## Myron

singularityseven said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the Flight Engineer family!


Could you provide a link to your review of this watch? I'd love to read it. Thanks!

Myron

Edit -- never mind, I found it. Great review!


----------



## singularityseven

Myron said:


> Could you provide a link to your review of this watch? I'd love to read it. Thanks!
> 
> Myron
> 
> Edit -- never mind, I found it. Great review!


Thank you Myron!


----------



## iwasajetplane

My Series 40 has some new shoes... looking forward to enjoying this one! Strap is from Finwatchstraps - great quality and very responsive (I purchased off their Etsy site).


----------



## pdsf

iwasajetplane said:


> My Series 40 has some new shoes... looking forward to enjoying this one! Strap is from Finwatchstraps - great quality and very responsive (I purchased off their Etsy site).
> View attachment 15460647


Lovely new shoes for a lovely new watch!! Congratulations. I love having more fellow members in the Guinand family.


----------



## wkw

Not exactly a Guinand. A Chronosport is equally good...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

I tried out a different look on the Flight Engineer:


----------



## SteamJ

singularityseven said:


> I tried out a different look on the Flight Engineer:


It would take a lot for that watch to not look incredible.


----------



## singularityseven

Since the Flight Engineer is getting a lot of love, I might as well ask for more attention  :


----------



## iwasajetplane

singularityseven said:


> Since the Flight Engineer is getting a lot of love, I might as well ask for more attention  :


Such a nice looking watch... This might be a small detail, but I must say, I love the all brushed finish and all brushed bracelet on this.


----------



## singularityseven

iwasajetplane said:


> Such a nice looking watch... This might be a small detail, but I must say, I love the all brushed finish and all brushed bracelet on this.


I totally agree. I initially asked for polished center links, but Petra at Guinand advised against it and said this looks much nicer on this watch. I'm glad I listened!


----------



## valmak

Is the Pilot Officer really 37.5mm? That seems so tiny for a chronograph. But it looks ok on the wrist shots I’ve seen. Kind of confused...


----------



## pdsf

valmak said:


> Is the Pilot Officer really 37.5mm? That seems so tiny for a chronograph. But it looks ok on the wrist shots I've seen. Kind of confused...


Yep, same size, probably the same case, as my Flying Officer:


----------



## valmak




----------



## river bum

My Duograph rocking the Sinn Rubber


----------



## singularityseven

river bum said:


> View attachment 15471487
> 
> 
> My Duograph rocking the Sinn Rubber


Wow that seems to fit the case joint perfectly. Is there any wiggle at all?


----------



## river bum

singularityseven said:


> Wow that seems to fit the case joint perfectly. Is there any wiggle at all?


no wiggle room at all...the top of the rubber fits very slightly below the lugs but overall it's a great fit To the case and lugs.


----------



## singularityseven

river bum said:


> no wiggle room at all...the top of the rubber fits very slightly below the lugs but overall it's a great fit To the case and lugs.


That's awesome, thanks. I've been looking for a fitted rubber strap for my Guinand Flight Engineer. I'll look at the Sinn ones.


----------



## custodes

I am enjoying time with this at the moment.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Some Guinand news for today:

They just released a new ratcheting style rubber strap with *10mm* worth of extension over *5 positions*. This is my favorite kind of strap and I went to purchase it immediately, but the website does not recommend it for wrists smaller than *18cm (7")*. I have e-mailed asking what I could expect on a *6.25"* wrist.

Some photographs taken from their Facebook page:


----------



## wkw

Just received a Guinand Worldtimer chronograph. I'm very pleased with this piece. I've to thank Petra for helping me with all my tedious requests. Thank you Guinand!


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

wkw said:


> Just received a Guinand Worldtimer chronograph. I'm very pleased with this piece. I've to thank Petra for helping me with all my tedious requests. Thank you Guinand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks really good and like fine technology. Yesterday I was visiting Frankfurt and yes it's very nice to talk/bother the Guinand Team with watch nerd requests. Have fun with this special Guinand


----------



## JuNi

Playing with this Guinand...








I'm undecided if this looks sporty or conservative especially with this brown leatherband.


----------



## wkw

JuNi said:


> Looks really good and like fine technology. Yesterday I was visiting Frankfurt and yes it's very nice to talk/bother the Guinand Team with watch nerd requests. Have fun with this special Guinand


Thanks JuNi. I wish I can pay them a visit someday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

JuNi said:


> Playing with this Guinand...
> 
> View attachment 15582189
> I'm undecided if this looks sporty or conservative especially with this brown leatherband.


Looks sport-elegant to me

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

@wkw - congrats on a lovely piece, and @JuNi - great watch!

I agree - Petra is just lovely to work with.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As much as I love the bracelet, I couldn't help but grab an aftermarket 'chronissimo-styled' strap to put on the Flight Engineer...


----------



## InDNavVet

custodes said:


> I am enjoying time with this at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 15478453


I love the number font used on the Starfighters...


----------



## wkw

InDNavVet said:


> As much as I love the bracelet, I couldn't help but grab an aftermarket 'chronissimo-styled' strap to put on the Flight Engineer...
> 
> View attachment 15617861


Thanks. The strap really compliment your watch. Great choice you got. 
I also got an Outback strap from Guinand for my flight engineer and I'm looking forward to try that on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc51owner

I have just received my Series 31 watch from Guinand. There was a bit of delay in getting it since I had requested the folding clasp and they advised me that it would be best to wait for the brushed version to be back in stock. I am very much happy with my purchase (and the purchase process). I love the watch. I did have some concerns initially about the "hacking" on the zero feature as it invariably didn't stop exactly at the 0/12 position. Reading the instructions it is mentions that it would stop sometime between the 59 and 01 markings. Urm that seems a bit of a cop-out and was rather surprised that it couldn't be made to be more precise in where it stops.

Anyway here are some pictures.




































Cheers,

M


----------



## DSDickson

Great looking clock rc51owner. I really like the band too, great color and subtle texture!


----------



## iwasajetplane

Third strap attempt for my Series 40... my wife bought me this leather NATO from B&R Bands for Christmas. I think I found a winner!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Guinand serie-155


----------



## rokman

This just in from Guinand newsletter.
Perfect









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

rokman said:


> This just in from Guinand newsletter.
> Perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes , I think so too. The 361 is great looking, but this is clearer an pure variaty. It is a step up.


----------



## custodes




----------



## valmak

Flight Engineer Dial in Series 31E Case (Mock-Up)


----------



## valmak

Series 31E on Green Nato


----------



## wkw

Not exactly a Guinand but close enough I think...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dinkerson

I'm going to be listing this guy in the sales forum in the next couple of days. It's one of the 16 handwound pieces in the very limited run they did for Baselworld 2016. Special little watch. Clocks in at only 11.5mm thick, very easy to wear. Full specs here: Flying Officer 12H - Guinand Watches

These don't come up often (don't think I've seen any before now), so thought I'd give a heads up here before posting in sales.

DM me if interested.


----------



## pdsf

dinkerson said:


> View attachment 16042613
> 
> I'm going to be listing this guy in the sales forum in the next couple of days. It's one of the 16 handwound pieces in the very limited run they did for Baselworld 2016. Special little watch. Clocks in at only 11.5mm thick, very easy to wear. Full specs here: Flying Officer 12H - Guinand Watches
> 
> These don't come up often (don't think I've seen any before now), so thought I'd give a heads up here before posting in sales.
> 
> DM me if interested.


That's the one I have - what a great watch!


----------



## neatokino

dinkerson said:


> View attachment 16042613
> 
> I'm going to be listing this guy in the sales forum in the next couple of days. It's one of the 16 handwound pieces in the very limited run they did for Baselworld 2016. Special little watch. Clocks in at only 11.5mm thick, very easy to wear. Full specs here: Flying Officer 12H - Guinand Watches
> 
> These don't come up often (don't think I've seen any before now), so thought I'd give a heads up here before posting in sales.
> 
> DM me if interested.


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Very happy with my Series 40










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landocleveland

One of my favorites. Series 40 Klassik


----------



## comstar

I want to join this club but waiting for a preowned Flight Engineer to pop up. I missed out on 2 within this year : (


----------



## Flighty7T34

Just ordered a Guinand Starfighter Pilot Radium Limited Edition with the optional sapphire case back. Now the wait begins as Guinand assembles it... I really like the homage CP-2 bi-compax watches which give a nod to the Heuer 1550-SG among others. This will be my first Guinand, nudging its way into a vast Sinn collection. I wonder how the Sinn's will react?


----------



## Doctor D.

Flighty7T34 said:


> Just ordered a Guinand Starfighter Pilot Radium Limited Edition with the optional sapphire case back. Now the wait begins as Guinand assembles it... I really like the homage CP-2 bi-compax watches which give a nod to the Heuer 1550-SG among others. This will be my first Guinand, nudging its way into a vast Sinn collection. I wonder how the Sinn's will react?


Congrats, I had mine in november -20 and all my Sinn´s welcomed it


----------



## Doctor D.

Think it really works great on a bund strap.
Tried it also on another strap made of some old Land Rover material by Steveo straps UK.


----------



## custodes

Doctor D. said:


> Think it really works great on a bund strap.
> Tried it also on another strap made of some old Land Rover material by Steveo straps UK.
> 
> View attachment 16078026
> View attachment 16078028


Could not agree more...

(I went bone white and brushed)


----------



## Doctor D.

custodes said:


> Could not agree more...
> 
> (I went bone white and brushed)
> 
> View attachment 16079307
> 
> 
> View attachment 16079311


Great colour on the brown bund 👍🏼
Where is it from?


----------



## MKN

I find myself looking at the Pilot Officer as it really has something special. Has anyone bought it and found that it was too plain/simple? 
I’m afraid I might get bored.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Think


MadsNilsson said:


> I find myself looking at the Pilot Officer as it really has something special. Has anyone bought it and found that it was too plain/simple?
> I'm afraid I might get bored..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also like it!
Very similar to the old ones.
Only issue I have is the size, need a larger so bought the Starfighter.

The thing with Guinand is that they concentrate themselves on classical models- that aint boring ?


----------



## MKN

Doctor D. said:


> Think
> 
> I also like it!
> Very similar to the old ones.
> Only issue I have is the size, need a larger so bought the Starfighter.
> 
> The thing with Guinand is that they concentrate themselves on classical models- that aint boring


It's a good point that it's close to its roots and that will stay relevant.
I actually quite like the size especially because it is a good link to the past (even though the old model was even smaller).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

Doctor D. said:


> Great colour on the brown bund ??
> Where is it from?


That one has a bit of a story (started below)....I will gather the details if you like (PM me)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aka Tucker




----------



## MichaelKG

Does anyone have pictures of this model? I can't find anything.

*21.50.05E







*

Found one


----------



## Doctor D.

A new strap from Steveostrap 🙂
This time Ostrich-very comfortable.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Breakfast in a dark Sweden..winter is coming.


----------



## Doctor D.

So.... what do you think it is?

Rumor says it is Starfigher look alike but in 40mm and with the new bezel and housing


----------



## Erik_H

Doctor D. said:


> So.... what do you think it is?
> 
> Rumor says it is Starfigher look alike but in 40mm and with the new bezel and housing


I think you may be right. It looks like that type of bezel barely visible on the left.


----------



## MKN

There’s a video on their site/YouTube channel where the owner talks about the new case - it has new gaskets and a 60 click bezel. I’m definitely a buyer for this 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

MadsNilsson said:


> There’s a video on their site/YouTube channel where the owner talks about the new case - it has new gaskets and a 60 click bezel. I’m definitely a buyer for this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have the old one on my Starfighter and I am starting to like the non click bezel 😁

I ordered a new one (GMT) and think I will buy an extra bezel with the new technic 👍🏼


----------



## Doctor D.

wrong


----------



## MKN

You can’t just buy a new bezel, the entire case is different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

MadsNilsson said:


> You can’t just buy a new bezel, the entire case is different
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I checked it with them - if you read the comments in the youtube clip below;
You can have the old one on the new case, probably also vice versa 

Google Translated their response;

The previous, non-locking bezel can also be mounted on the new case and thus has a non-locking design ...


----------



## Doctor D.

You have to love this company.
I asked if I could have a copy of the old catalogue Matthias showed in the presentation video on youtube?

Sure.
had a pdf in my mail 😊


----------



## MKN

Doctor D. said:


> I checked it with them - if you read the comments in the youtube clip below;
> You can have the old one on the new case, probably also vice versa
> 
> Google Translated their response;
> 
> The previous, non-locking bezel can also be mounted on the new case and thus has a non-locking design ...
> View attachment 16216347


Sure, but that would be without ratchet then because that needs the spring loaded bearings in the case. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Hi My little brother 😊






Starfighter Pilot II - Guinand Fliegeruhren


Mach 2 am Handgelenk Der Starfighter Pilot Chronograph II – Fliegerchronographendesign in Reinform. Modernste Gehäusekonstruktion mit FKM-R Dichtsystem und Hartstoff beschichteter Edelstahl-Fliegerlünette, beidseitig rastend.



www.guinand-uhren.de


----------



## Doctor D.

Rainy day...


----------



## Doctor D.

I really like this watch 😊


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> You have to love this company.
> I asked if I could have a copy of the old catalogue Matthias showed in the presentation video on youtube?
> 
> Sure.
> had a pdf in my mail 😊
> 
> View attachment 16218655





Doctor D. said:


> Hi My little brother 😊
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starfighter Pilot II - Guinand Fliegeruhren
> 
> 
> Mach 2 am Handgelenk Der Starfighter Pilot Chronograph II – Fliegerchronographendesign in Reinform. Modernste Gehäusekonstruktion mit FKM-R Dichtsystem und Hartstoff beschichteter Edelstahl-Fliegerlünette, beidseitig rastend.
> 
> 
> 
> www.guinand-uhren.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16222145


Damn, thats a cool watch 👍👍👍🇩🇪🇩🇪🇩🇪


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> I really like this watch 😊
> View attachment 16231467
> View attachment 16231470
> View attachment 16231471


Thats crazy cool ! I have a Series 40 and the GMT, kinda gave up on the Starfighter, due to the size. Now, its back in the game! Btw, where did you get that strap from?


----------



## FRS

JuNi said:


> Playing with this Guinand...
> 
> View attachment 15582189
> I'm undecided if this looks sporty or conservative especially with this brown leatherband.


I woukd say classic and sporty - very very cool indeed!


----------



## PaddyChicago

Just wish to express my admiration and respect for this brand, its watches, and their very customer-friendly manner of doing business.


----------



## Doctor D.

FRS said:


> Thats crazy cool ! I have a Series 40 and the GMT, kinda gave up on the Starfighter, due to the size. Now, its back in the game! Btw, where did you get that strap from?


It is from steveostraps.com
A man in UK who makes them after your request.
7-10 days and to a price you will not believe in a positive way 😀


----------



## Doctor D.

In about 8 minutes into this video you can see both at the same time;


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> It is from steveostraps.com
> A man in UK who makes them after your request.
> 7-10 days and to a price you will not believe in a positive way 😀


Thanks 👍👍👍


----------



## custodes

Doctor D. said:


> In about 8 minutes into this video you can see both at the same time;


Is it the angle of that pic or have they kept the larger pushers and crown?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

More coffee


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## river bum




----------



## fish70




----------



## PSo71




----------



## Doctrinaire

PSo71 said:


> View attachment 16254535


Looks good, that nato makes a good color combination. 

I thought about getting that model a few months back. How's the size wear relative to it's 15.2mm listed thickness? And what's your wrist size?


----------



## PSo71

Doctrinaire said:


> Looks good, that nato makes a good color combination.
> 
> I thought about getting that model a few months back. How's the size wear relative to it's 15.2mm listed thickness? And what's your wrist size?


I believe it wears thinner than the listed thickness. It has a slightly domed sapphire crystal, a sloped bezel and a nice undercut to the bottom edge of the case. It is the most comfortable 7750-powered watch I have (I have 3 others). Doesn’t feel as heavy as the others too…

I have a 6.75” wrist.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

My new Flieger Chrono Klassik has arrived and I love it! Will be doing a full review on my own blog soon.


----------



## Doctor D.

My GMT in satin and other hands arrived 2 weeks ago. 
Use it a LOT.


----------



## a to the k

Monte Carlo Aero


----------



## MKN

Doctor D. said:


> My GMT in satin and other hands arrived 2 weeks ago.
> Use it a LOT.
> View attachment 16314000


Thats fantastic!
Is the customisation extra?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

MadsNilsson said:


> Thats fantastic!
> Is the customisation extra?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FRS

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning 👍👍👍


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Hey Guinand fans! Looking at buying a 60.50T on the bracelet. I am trying to determine if it will be a good fit. The height is the only thing that concerns me. My tallest watch is my Seiko Arnie at 14.4mm thick and that is ok because it’s a larger bulky dive watch. Most of the watches I own are smaller (Seiko Ripley, Nezumi Voiture, Casio CA53, etc.). My SKX or the Arnie is about as large as I go. The 60.50T is .5mm taller than the Arnie, but smaller in every other way. 

I know specs don’t tell the whole story, so owners: what do you think about the height of the series 60? What other watches do you wear (for a point of referenc)? It is difficult to make a choice without being able to see and try on in person, but I really like this watch for an everyday watch. This will also be my most expensive watch purchase to date. I typically wear smaller sized watches, so 40mm case size is about perfect.









_photo rights belong to Guinand_

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## FRS

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Hey Guinand fans! Looking at buying a 60.50T on the bracelet. I am trying to determine if it will be a good fit. The height is the only thing that concerns me. My tallest watch is my Seiko Arnie at 14.4mm thick and that is ok because it’s a larger bulky dive watch. Most of the watches I own are smaller (Seiko Ripley, Nezumi Voiture, Casio CA53, etc.). My SKX or the Arnie is about as large as I go. The 60.50T is .5mm taller than the Arnie, but smaller in every other way.
> 
> I know specs don’t tell the whole story, so owners: what do you think about the height of the series 60? What other watches do you wear (for a point of referenc)? It is difficult to make a choice without being able to see and try on in person, but I really like this watch for an everyday watch. This will also be my most expensive watch purchase to date. I typically wear smaller sized watches, so 40mm case size is about perfect.
> 
> View attachment 16412119
> 
> _photo rights belong to Guinand_
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


That is indeed a cool watch, and the brand support and strategy is outstanding (no marketing BS - proper engineering instead). I own two Guinands, and have a Starfighter Pilot II coming in soon. I have small wrists, and auto chronos will always be rather heavy and big. I learned that the strap is more important, than the specific case dimensions. As long as the straps is quite tight, and the case shape good, it works out really well. If the strap is loose, its an absolute pain....

I was myself looking at the Series 60 with the cool orange hands, and also the Nordmeer (same case). But the when the Starfighter Pilot II came up, I knew I had to go for that instead (for now....!). I unfortunately cant say anything in regards to the Series 60, but at least tell you that the Series 40 case shape, when using a quite tight straps, is very comfortable. My daily wearer is a Model 40.50.10. Its absolutely precise, and feels more comfortable than my lighter Omega Speedmaster Pro.

Not much of a help Im afraid - but Im sure that you wont be dissapointed with the quality (any) of these watches.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Thanks for your testimonial and you are right about strap fitment being a huge part of comfort with heavier watches. And I completely understand that using the VJ7750 as a base any watch is going to be tall. Thanks to this thread, I was able to see pictures of the series 60 and it seems like the size will be good, but I would love a comparison shot with say an skx or other chronographs if anyone would be so kind


----------



## Doctor D.

Combining lunchbreak and Olympic on tv.
Working from home...since March -20..
Guinand GMT


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> Combining lunchbreak and Olympic on tv.
> Working from home...since March -20..
> Guinand GMT
> View attachment 16422780


Looks very good with special hands !


----------



## Doctor D.

FRS said:


> Looks very good with special hands !


Thanks - like it a lot.
Only downside with them and a reversed Panda; When it is dark - I can`t see that time it is 👴
But that is ok!
I just use this as my evening and night watch;


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Doctor D. said:


> Thanks - like it a lot.
> Only downside with them and a reversed Panda; When it is dark - I can`t see that time it is 👴


Could be worse...








And no that isn't lume on the hands... just paint.


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> Thanks - like it a lot.
> Only downside with them and a reversed Panda; When it is dark - I can`t see that time it is 👴
> But that is ok!
> I just use this as my evening and night watch;
> View attachment 16423084





Doctor D. said:


> Thanks - like it a lot.
> Only downside with them and a reversed Panda; When it is dark - I can`t see that time it is 👴
> But that is ok!
> I just use this as my evening and night watch;
> View attachment 16423084


That is just such a cool watch! The first time I saw it, I just knew that I had to have it - there was no way around it. It doesnt have a date, which I normally prefer - but the lack of this compliction, at least makes it a bit faster / easier, to get it back in operation if it hasnt been worn for a while. Its such a clean and functional design, and I cant wait to get mine.... app. 2 more weeks to go  

The GMT model I also think it no that legible (even with the standard stick hands). the minute markers are narrow and the hands fairly wide; not good for my aging eyes..... ! But I also dont care, it just looks so good, and oozes quality in every detail.


----------



## FRS

Myron said:


> My new Flieger Chrono Klassik has arrived and I love it! Will be doing a full review on my own blog soon.
> 
> View attachment 16312962


Those red hands..... absolutely stunning !


----------



## Myron

Thanks @FRS!


----------



## Doctor D.

@FRS congrats, did you order the new smaller Starfighter II or?


----------



## PSo71

Just got my bracelet from Guinand! Why did I wait so long to pick this up?


----------



## jw147

The Starfighter II is such a cool looking watch. It's a shame how thick it is at 15.7mm. A modern (in production) 40mm bundeswehr has been on my wishlist for a very long time.


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> @FRS congrats, did you order the new smaller Starfighter II or?


Yep, I went to the smaller model. Should be incoming any day now !


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## rokman

Doctor D. said:


> View attachment 16460121


great watch and lovely strap, where is it from ?

excellent combo


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> View attachment 16460121


That is such a cool classic looking combo, from a brilliant brand !


----------



## Doctor D.

rokman said:


> great watch and lovely strap, where is it from ?
> 
> excellent combo


Thank you!
It is from Steveostraps.com
The leather is called British Racing Green 😊
Have bought several straps from him-good guy.


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> Thank you!
> It is from Steveostraps.com
> The leather is called British Racing Green 😊
> Have bought several straps from him-good guy.


Its really great looking; wouldnt have thought that a green strap would match the Guinand GMT, but it really does. Great match! Think I need to look more into what this gentleman is doing.


----------



## wkw

Just took delivery of this.

What a stunner. I’m extremely pleased with Guinand !!!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

wkw said:


> Just took delivery of this.
> 
> What a stunner. I’m extremely pleased with Guinand !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice with the blue tip on the hand 👌🏽


----------



## wkw

Doctor D. said:


> Nice with the blue tip on the hand


Thanks Doctor. 

Some blue accent looks good, except it doesn’t make a good contrast in the black dial. Still, this is an exceptional piece.

I asked for a brushed case like yours. I have to admit this purchase is heavily influenced by yours…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Spring is coming


----------



## DECO665

JuNi said:


> Playing with this Guinand...
> 
> I'm undecided if this looks sporty or conservative especially with this brown leatherband.


Hey, great looking piece. With the alligator strap I think it's conservative but with another strap (nato, etc) I bet it could look pretty sporty. 

I've been contemplating purchasing a Series 21 for a while and was hoping you could give your thoughts on the watch.

The one thing that concerns me is the clunkiness factor your mention above. Guinand lists the thickness at 15mm. Seems a bit thick for a 39mm watch. I've owned a Sinn 356 in the past and this was the one of the reasons I ended up selling it. I understand of course that this is the trade-off you get from a smaller diameter piece.

I'm hoping this watch can function as my daily wearer. Thoughts?


----------



## JuNi

DECO665 said:


> I'm hoping this watch can function as my daily wearer. Thoughts?


I don’t wear the 21 on a daily basis, because I like to rotate my watches. But it could be a daily wearer. I don’t have the personal comparison to the Sinn 356 but from the specs the two are very close.

IMHO the watch sits very comfortable on the wrist. The thickness is lessened because the watch is not so bulgy on the underside / don’t know how the Sinn is positioned here…. And the lugs rest well on the wrist.

The Gray dial looks classy and seems to allowed different straps.


----------



## DECO665

JuNi said:


> I don’t wear the 21 on a daily basis, because I like to rotate my watches. But it could be a daily wearer. I don’t have the personal comparison to the Sinn 356 but from the specs the two are very close...


Hey, thanks so much for the reply and input. 

Definitely going to give the Series 21 another look. 

The used to make a black-dial version. Shame it's no longer available.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## comstar

I getting ready to pull the trigger on the Flight Engineer but just a touch worried it might be too big on my 6.5" wrist. 40mm is the tops I like to go and that is sometimes pushing it depending on the L-t-L. Sounds like this wears like a 41. @singularityseven's said it was a touch big on his 6.25. wondering if a .25 inch would make a difference.


----------



## Roger.Wilco

comstar said:


> I getting ready to pull the trigger on the Flight Engineer but just a touch worried it might be too big on my 6.5" wrist. ...


@comstar not sure if you've pulled the buy button?

Not sure if I can post links to external reviews...? So if you do a Google search for "beans and bezels flight engineer" you will find a review with a photo of the Flight Engineer on a 6.25" wrist.

*On The Wrist*

The *40.6mm* diameter, *48.5mm* lug-to-lug case sits perfectly on my *6.25″* wrist. The height of 14.8mm is a bit tall for a watch with a simple movement, but the anti-magnetic cage adds to the overall height. That said, *14.8mm* is definitely within the realm of reasonably sized watches in my opinion. I haven’t felt for a second that this watch is too big for my wrist. However, those with *<5.5″* wrists might want to reconsider this watch.


----------



## comstar

Roger.Wilco said:


> @comstar not sure if you've pulled the buy button?
> 
> Not sure if I can post links to external reviews...? So if you do a Google search for "beans and bezels flight engineer" you will find a review with a photo of the Flight Engineer on a 6.25" wrist.
> 
> *On The Wrist*
> 
> The *40.6mm* diameter, *48.5mm* lug-to-lug case sits perfectly on my *6.25″* wrist. The height of 14.8mm is a bit tall for a watch with a simple movement, but the anti-magnetic cage adds to the overall height. That said, *14.8mm* is definitely within the realm of reasonably sized watches in my opinion. I haven’t felt for a second that this watch is too big for my wrist. However, those with *<5.5″* wrists might want to reconsider this watch.


Appreciate it....yea, it's a great video and I've watched it several times. It looks a touch big on his wrist IMO. SO not sure if .25 would make much difference.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## SCD

Starfighter 2 just in! Love it! I’ll have more to add soon!


----------



## Doctor D.

SCD said:


> Starfighter 2 just in! Love it! I’ll have more to add soon!
> View attachment 16611463
> View attachment 16611466
> View attachment 16611468


Congrats - looks fantastic.
The blue strap - what is it?


----------



## SCD

Doctor D. said:


> Congrats - looks fantastic.
> The blue strap - what is it?


It’s actually a gray strap. Must be a trick of the pixels.








Chevron™ - Stone | Crown & Buckle


Crown & Buckle's exclusive Chevron™ straps are a game changer. There is nothing on the retail market quite like them. Chevron straps are adjustable length, single-layer (one layer under watch), and single-pass (no excess length to fold back) nylon s




www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## FRS

SCD said:


> It’s actually a gray strap. Must be a trick of the pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevron™ - Stone | Crown & Buckle
> 
> 
> Crown & Buckle's exclusive Chevron™ straps are a game changer. There is nothing on the retail market quite like them. Chevron straps are adjustable length, single-layer (one layer under watch), and single-pass (no excess length to fold back) nylon s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.crownandbuckle.com


Its a great combo👍


----------



## SCD

I was so psyched when I found out about the Starfighter II. About a year ago I had not taken much notice of German military watch designs other than the ubiquitous IWC Fliegers, and then the Lacos and Stowas, Archimede, etc (which I do like very much). Then within the last year I noticed what an attractive case the Sinn 103 had, and I wanted one, but I didn’t love the price (I like Hamilton-ish prices and don’t go for brand premiums any more), and the humidity-sensor feature looked a bit noisy to me from a design perspective. I nosed around to see what low-mileage ones people might be selling…nothing came up.

Soon after I noticed the Sinn 158 (Heuer 1550SG homage) and thought oh wow…that’s a beautiful symmetrical dial, love the font of the numerals, and the bezel can be used in lieu of an hour totalizer…love it…except it‘s got a date…and the numerals on the bezel look a bit cramped…and it doesn’t have that chiseled 103 case, and they’re not making them anymore.

So the “non-existent“ watch I wanted had a Sinn 103 case, a 1550SG no-date dial, nice spacing on the bezel, and a great-value Hamilton-ian price. So when I stumbled across Doctors D’s Starfighter here on the boards I thought well there it is! Then I loaded their website and found the price…well…

How often does it happen that you imagine a watch that has everything just the way you want it, the ideal combination of features from a grab-bag wishlist based on other similar watches, and then find out it actually does exist, and all at the lower price you’d rather pay? 

I’m a little surprised not to see more of these here.


----------



## Doctor D.

STF 1 is not so bad either 😀


----------



## SCD

In many ways I prefer the STF1. The subdials fit the dial much better, and I’m sure the larger diameter is in better proportion to the case thickness.


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## wkw

I got a couple of series 40 and now 361 is smiling at me…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Trying some summer straps


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Well, why not? 
Summer is coming


----------



## wkw

Just took delivery of this.

I’m a happy camper…











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DECO665

SCD said:


> View attachment 16611468
> 
> Starfighter 2 just in! Love it! I’ll have more to add soon!


Great looking watch. Wrist size?


----------



## SCD

DECO665 said:


> Great looking watch. Wrist size?


Thanks. 7.7”


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Earlier today, for once @ work, nice meeting colleagues


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> Earlier today, for once @ work, nice meeting colleagues
> View attachment 16703263


Damn nice watch - Damn nice strap👍 Enjoy the “helg” 😉👍🇸🇪🇩🇰


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## Doctor D.

Breaking in my canvas made of some old Landrover fabric


----------



## unsub073

Doctor D. said:


> Breaking in my canvas made of some old Landrover fabric
> View attachment 16711660
> View attachment 16711662
> View attachment 16711663


Where did you get the strap from?


----------



## Doctor D.

unsub073 said:


> Where did you get the strap from?








NATO AND PULL THROUGH STRAPS – Steveostraps







www.steveostraps.com





I have bought some straps from him.
Good guy!
sorry for OT;


----------



## Doctor D.

Also this British Racing Green 😊


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> NATO AND PULL THROUGH STRAPS – Steveostraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.steveostraps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought some straps from him.
> Good guy!
> sorry for OT;
> 
> 
> View attachment 16712021


Very VERY cool !!!


----------



## Doctor D.

Day 2 of 7 
Will only use this combo for a week 😊


----------



## unsub073

Doctor D. said:


> NATO AND PULL THROUGH STRAPS – Steveostraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.steveostraps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought some straps from him.
> Good guy!
> sorry for OT;
> 
> 
> View attachment 16712021



Thanks for the info.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## Doctor D.

Summertime


----------



## watchhunter72

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow - what a cool watch! Thanks for sharing. May I ask you what model it is and from which year? 
Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## wkw

watchhunter72 said:


> Wow - what a cool watch! Thanks for sharing. May I ask you what model it is and from which year?
> Cheers,
> Fabrizio


Thanks Fabrizio.

It’s a Chronosport series 41.50 worldtimer chronograph, a special release back in late 2020.

Guinand recovered some old parts for this watch so they built 30 units in 2020. 

Hope this helps.












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchhunter72

wkw said:


> Thanks Fabrizio.
> 
> It’s a Chronosport series 41.50 worldtimer chronograph, a special release back in late 2020.
> 
> Guinand recovered some old parts for this watch so they built 30 units in 2020.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Many thanks - I guess they sold out like hot cakes! Good on you for bagging one, it's a very beautiful watch and all Guinands are very good value for money too. 
Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## wkw

watchhunter72 said:


> Many thanks - I guess they sold out like hot cakes! Good on you for bagging one, it's a very beautiful watch and all Guinands are very good value for money too.
> Cheers,
> Fabrizio


Thanks Fabrizio. I didn’t know about this edition until I read their news letter…I’m glad I picked one up and I very pleased with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Starfighter 42,6 as destro?
Must be new or?





Starfighter Pilot L - Guinand Fliegeruhren


FunktionenStunde, Minute, Sekunde, Chronograph mit 30 Minutenzähler und großer Stoppsekunde GehäuseEdelstahl matt, Krone mit Flankenschutz, Hartstoff beschichtete Edelstahl-Fliegerlünette in Minutenschritten in beide Richtungen drehbar Zifferblatt/ZeigerZifferblatt tiefschwarz, Zifferblattindexe...



www.guinand-uhren.de


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> Starfighter 42,6 as destro?
> Must be new or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starfighter Pilot L - Guinand Fliegeruhren
> 
> 
> FunktionenStunde, Minute, Sekunde, Chronograph mit 30 Minutenzähler und großer Stoppsekunde GehäuseEdelstahl matt, Krone mit Flankenschutz, Hartstoff beschichtete Edelstahl-Fliegerlünette in Minutenschritten in beide Richtungen drehbar Zifferblatt/ZeigerZifferblatt tiefschwarz, Zifferblattindexe...
> 
> 
> 
> www.guinand-uhren.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16779777





Doctor D. said:


> Starfighter 42,6 as destro?
> Must be new or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starfighter Pilot L - Guinand Fliegeruhren
> 
> 
> FunktionenStunde, Minute, Sekunde, Chronograph mit 30 Minutenzähler und großer Stoppsekunde GehäuseEdelstahl matt, Krone mit Flankenschutz, Hartstoff beschichtete Edelstahl-Fliegerlünette in Minutenschritten in beide Richtungen drehbar Zifferblatt/ZeigerZifferblatt tiefschwarz, Zifferblattindexe...
> 
> 
> 
> www.guinand-uhren.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16779777


I havent seen this before, and I check their website at least a couple of times per week, just in case…. Wonder if we will also see this with the Starfighter Pilot II, with the new casing and bezel design ?


----------



## Doctor D.

FRS said:


> I havent seen this before, and I check their website at least a couple of times per week, just in case…. Wonder if we will also see this with the Starfighter Pilot II, with the new casing and bezel design ?


They have many other as right and left so why not?
Honestly I don't know how complicated it can be to do it?


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> They have many other as right and left so why not?
> Honestly I don't know how complicated it can be to do it?


Good point! As the casings must be CNC machined, and the stem/pusher assemblies shouldt need modifications, I think you right.


----------



## SCD

Isn’t it the same watch with the dial upside down?


----------



## FRS

SCD said:


> Isn’t it the same watch with the dial upside down?


You mean just the casing turned 180 degrees? You could indeed be right 😉👍


----------



## Jeklotz

A little late to the party, as usual, but I placed an order for this little guy today. I don't know how long it'll take, but it's going to be a long wait!


----------



## Doctor D.

Jeklotz said:


> A little late to the party, as usual, but I placed an order for this little guy today. I don't know how long it'll take, but it's going to be a long wait!
> 
> View attachment 16784989


Congratulations!


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## DwightKschrute

an eBay find


----------



## FRS

DwightKschrute said:


> View attachment 16789585
> View attachment 16789586
> 
> an eBay find





DwightKschrute said:


> View attachment 16789585
> View attachment 16789586
> 
> an eBay find
> [/QUOTE
> 
> W





DwightKschrute said:


> View attachment 16789585
> View attachment 16789586
> 
> an eBay find


Absolutely stunning !


----------



## FRS

With all these great looking Guinands being posted, I "have" to post a few pictures too! A few other brands may have sneaked in also, Im afraid....


----------



## wkw

FRS said:


> View attachment 16789651
> 
> View attachment 16789652
> 
> 
> With all these great looking Guinands being posted, I "have" to post a few pictures too! A few other brands may have sneaked in also, Im afraid....


Stunning !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flylock

I purchased the flight engineer a few months ago. Its rather thick but I really appreciate the overall look and the dial is my favorite


----------



## FRS

flylock said:


> I purchased the flight engineer a few months ago. Its rather thick but I really appreciate the overall look and the dial is my favorite


Thats a great looking watch! Think it looks perfect on your wrist - enjoy the many years of ownership ahead of you👍


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FRS

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great design - looks especially “toolish” with this case finish 👍🔥🔥🔥


----------



## wkw

FRS said:


> Great design - looks especially “toolish” with this case finish


Thanks 

I like the bead blasted finishing very much. A low profile looking piece. I was also looking for Sinn 356 Flieger as an alternative and I have finally decided Guinand for a slightly larger, a movable bezel, thinner profile and better value.

Last but not least, Guinand has been very accommodating to my special request. I asked for replacement of white second hands on this watch they swapped it for me without any charges. 

I’m very happy with my Guinand watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

wkw said:


> Thanks
> 
> I like the bead blasted finishing very much. A low profile looking piece. I was also looking for Sinn 356 Flieger as an alternative and I have finally decided Guinand for a slightly larger, a movable bezel, thinner profile and better value.
> 
> Last but not least, Guinand has been very accommodating to my special request. I asked for replacement of white second hands on this watch they swapped it for me without any charges.
> 
> I’m very happy with my Guinand watches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also very happy with mine.
They change the hands om my GMT to classic without any extra cost. The funny thing is that you now can order GMT KLASSIK . I have also realized that I like beadblasted/satininzed watches more than polished.
I still wear my STF more than my GMT. GMT is my first panda(reversed) and I think the readability isnt the best when you have white hands when the small dials are white.
Yes, I am old and wear glasses👴 👓


----------



## FRS

wkw said:


> Thanks
> 
> I like the bead blasted finishing very much. A low profile looking piece. I was also looking for Sinn 356 Flieger as an alternative and I have finally decided Guinand for a slightly larger, a movable bezel, thinner profile and better value.
> 
> Last but not least, Guinand has been very accommodating to my special request. I asked for replacement of white second hands on this watch they swapped it for me without any charges.
> 
> I’m very happy with my Guinand watches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recently purchased the Guinand Starfighter II, which is also bead blasted. I was a bit sceptical, as I normally prefer polished cases, but I have really grown fond of it. So much, that Im now looking into a Flieger Chrono Klassik, that also use this surface treatment.

Guinand has really become my go-to brand, due to the no nonsense approach to watch manufacturing/design, and their excellent customer support.


----------



## Doctor D.

The only thing I would change is perhaps have a flat glass with AR on both sides.
Compared with my Sinn´s the are quite hard to take photos without reflexions


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> Also very happy with mine.
> They change the hands om my GMT to classic without any extra cost. The funny thing is that you now can order GMT KLASSIK . I have also realized that I like beadblasted/satininzed watches more than polished.
> I still wear my STF more than my GMT. GMT is my first panda(reversed) and I think the readability isnt the best when you have white hands hen the small dials are white.
> Yes, I am old and wear glasses👴 👓
> View attachment 16846041
> 
> 
> View attachment 16846042


I have the same issues with my GMT.... and old eyes...!!! Its looks outstanding though.


----------



## Doctor D.

FRS said:


> I have the same issues with my GMT.... and old eyes...!!! Its looks outstanding though.


We are the Scandinavian version of;

And a photo taken to show how hard it can be to take a photo and see what time it is.
I am still on holiday so it doesnt matter.


----------



## Doctor D.

Discovered a small damage on the GMT bezel at 10 o´clock.
Surprise that the edge I thought was painted white is aluminium.


----------



## Jeklotz

Mines supposed to arrive today.


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> Discovered a small damage on the GMT bezel at 10 o´clock.
> Surprise that the edge I thought was painted white is aluminium.
> 
> View attachment 16846286


Think all the friction bezels are in aluminium, hence relatively soft. So I assume that all futire models, will have the new harder version, and "clicking" operation.


----------



## Doctor D.

FRS said:


> Think all the friction bezels are in aluminium, hence relatively soft. So I assume that all futire models, will have the new harder version, and "clicking" operation.


First thought; I have to fix it.
But I just let it be for the moment.
I really like friction bezels- never ever it have moved by accident.


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> First thought; I have to fix it.
> But I just let it be for the moment.
> I really like friction bezels- never ever it have moved by accident.


I would leave it as it is; its a very minor scratch - and one scratch has to be the first! I fully agree, in regards to the friction bezels. I like the bezel on the new Starfighter II for sure, but I have never ever had any bezel issues, on my older Guinands.


----------



## Jeklotz

Looks like I get to join your little club now:


----------



## FRS

Jeklotz said:


> Looks like I get to join your little club now:
> 
> View attachment 16847451


Welcome to the club 😉👍 Thats a great looking Guinand ! BIG congrats !


----------



## wkw

Doctor D. said:


> The only thing I would change is perhaps have a flat glass with AR on both sides.
> Compared with my Sinn´s the are quite hard to take photos without reflexions


I agree. The reflexions are quite obvious. 

Understand some user may not like double side AR coating, I’d love to add that in all my watches.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

FRS said:


> I recently purchased the Guinand Starfighter II, which is also bead blasted. I was a bit sceptical, as I normally prefer polished cases, but I have really grown fond of it. So much, that Im now looking into a Flieger Chrono Klassik, that also use this surface treatment.
> 
> Guinand has really become my go-to brand, due to the no nonsense approach to watch manufacturing/design, and their excellent customer support.


Starfighter ll is a cool looking watch. I also like the F-104 jet when I was young. 

The bi-complex layout is smiling on me. The whole package, including a matt finishing case looks low profile, which I like.

Wear in good health 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Jeklotz said:


> Looks like I get to join your little club now:
> 
> View attachment 16847451


Welcome!
Oh I really really like 361- need to ask for a pay raise next week when I start to work again 
Is it on the Chronissimo strap?


----------



## Jeklotz

Doctor D. said:


> Welcome!
> Oh I really really like 361- need to ask for a pay raise next week when I start to work again
> Is it on the Chronissimo strap?


Yes, it is. Feels like this one is going to last a long time, unlike most leather straps.


----------



## FRS

Jeklotz said:


> Yes, it is. Feels like this one is going to last a long time, unlike most leather straps.
> View attachment 16849291
> 
> View attachment 16849293
> 
> View attachment 16849290


I also have a Chronissimo, but with a pin buckle. I used it for years; takes some time to break in (but one can curl it up a bit, which speeds up the proces), but was super comfortable. Its long lasting for sure.

The red retainer loop, is a brilliant idea, that I miss on all other straps. My only gripe was, that its just a tad too long for my skinny office wrists.... There is a short version, but even that is a fraction too long. 

But now I wonder: maybe it would be shorter in actual "operational lenght", if used with the deployant clasp instead of a pin buckle.... Hmmmm......🤔


----------



## wkw

Hi guys, 

Opinion sought. I’m attracted to Guinand 361 lately and it is now on my bucket list.

I’m a lucky owner of Guinand time pieces with case finishing in polished, satinized and bead blasted. My personally preference is satinized. 

So my question is, do you think a satinized 361 will look good, or I should stick with the original configuration of polished case? The watch will likely be ordered with matching H.01 bracelet and I’ll add a calf skin or buffalo strap as spare. 

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

wkw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Opinion sought. I’m attracted to Guinand 361 lately and it is now on my bucket list.
> 
> I’m a lucky owner of Guinand time pieces with case finishing in polished, satinized and bead blasted. My personally preference is satinized.
> 
> So my question is, do you think a satinized 361 will look good, or I should stick with the original configuration of polished case? The watch will likely be ordered with matching H.01 bracelet and I’ll add a calf skin or buffalo strap as spare.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I say yes.
Polished and me is a bad combination so I asked Petra if they could do my GMT in sanitized - I am very happy with it.
Less risk to see small scratches.
As always; it is up to you 😊.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Here is my first "Brand New" Guinand...

I had been looking at this brand for a couple of years, and finally ordered in March...










So, after a weather delay, and anxious waiting.... received today....five days from Germany....











I had been lucky enough to have purchased two pre-owned Guinands that you'll likely see here too....Later Though.

Enjoy Your Time, Good People.


----------



## FRS

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Here is my first "Brand New" Guinand...
> 
> I had been looking at this brand for a couple of years, and finally ordered in March...
> 
> View attachment 16850417
> 
> 
> So, after a weather delay, and anxious waiting.... received today....five days from Germany....
> 
> View attachment 16850420
> 
> 
> 
> I had been lucky enough to have purchased two pre-owned Guniands that you'll likely see here too....Later Though.
> 
> Enjoy Your Time, Good People.


BIG CONGRATS! Thats one h... of a toolish watch; it looks outstanding! Have fun with it 👍👍👍


----------



## wkw

Doctor D. said:


> I say yes.
> Polished and me is a bad combination so I asked Petra if they could do my GMT in sanitized - I am very happy with it.
> Less risk to see small scratches.
> As always; it is up to you .


Thank you doctor for the kind comment.

I also got a chronograph GMT with a fully satinized case and it is exceptionally nice. 

Yes, I’m leaning towards a satinized 361. We will see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Here is my first "Brand New" Guinand...
> 
> I had been looking at this brand for a couple of years, and finally ordered in March...
> 
> View attachment 16850417
> 
> 
> So, after a weather delay, and anxious waiting.... received today....five days from Germany....
> 
> View attachment 16850420
> 
> 
> 
> I had been lucky enough to have purchased two pre-owned Guniands that you'll likely see here too....Later Though.
> 
> Enjoy Your Time, Good People.


Breath taking piece!! Congratulations to your new Guinand!

Looks like a Flieger Chrono Klassik M with a customized GMT bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Here is my first "Brand New" Guinand...
> 
> I had been looking at this brand for a couple of years, and finally ordered in March...
> 
> View attachment 16850417
> 
> 
> So, after a weather delay, and anxious waiting.... received today....five days from Germany....
> 
> View attachment 16850420
> 
> 
> 
> I had been lucky enough to have purchased two pre-owned Guniands that you'll likely see here too....Later Though.
> 
> Enjoy Your Time, Good People.


That looks excellent! Congratulations! 
I’m a little envious I must say.


----------



## Doctor D.

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Here is my first "Brand New" Guinand...
> 
> I had been looking at this brand for a couple of years, and finally ordered in March...
> 
> View attachment 16850417
> 
> 
> So, after a weather delay, and anxious waiting.... received today....five days from Germany....
> 
> View attachment 16850420
> 
> 
> 
> I had been lucky enough to have purchased two pre-owned Guniands that you'll likely see here too....Later Though.
> 
> Enjoy Your Time, Good People.


Looks awesome!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

wkw said:


> Breath taking piece!! Congratulations to your new Guinand!
> 
> Looks like a Flieger Chrono Klassik M with a customized GMT bezel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roger that. 
<edited to add> The bezel is the "new" stainless steel bezel with bi-directional movement possible and with half-hour detents.

When I first asked about it, I was told that the new-design GMT bezel was being introduced. 
The bezel was "new" and just coming into production, so that was responsible for the longer lead time.
Guinand, through Petra and Matthias were very good with keeping me up-to-date.
It was great to have that experience with them, and now I am looking forward to doing so again.

Thanks - It is a tool watch 'Beauty'....


----------



## lmflg

Hi there,

Happy to introduce my first Guinand and first post. Wanted something of an everyday watch, with more of a dressier feel. Having a Tudor BB58, I stayed away from the 1926 but wanted something more refined than my Damasko DA43. Seeing Guinand's extensive catalogue, I felt the Klassik 37 fit the bill- smaller sized than my other watches, satinized with a polished grooved bezel, 50m WR and lumed hour and minute hands. Exactly two weeks from placement of order to doorstep.

Many thanks to Guinand and cheers to you all!


----------



## JuNi

Never seen this nice Guinand here at this site.

Had the possibility to handle this version in Frankfurt; was tempted (by the black) but left with another one.

Congratulations to this fine Guinand.


----------



## FRS

lmflg said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Happy to introduce my first Guinand and first post. Wanted something of an everyday watch, with more of a dressier feel. Having a Tudor BB58, I stayed away from the 1926 but wanted something more refined than my Damasko DA43. Seeing Guinand's extensive catalogue, I felt the Klassik 37 fit the bill- smaller sized than my other watches, satinized with a polished grooved bezel, 50m WR and lumed hour and minute hands. Exactly two weeks from placement of order to doorstep.
> 
> Many thanks to Guinand and cheers to you all!
> 
> View attachment 16851597
> View attachment 16851598
> View attachment 16851599





lmflg said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Happy to introduce my first Guinand and first post. Wanted something of an everyday watch, with more of a dressier feel. Having a Tudor BB58, I stayed away from the 1926 but wanted something more refined than my Damasko DA43. Seeing Guinand's extensive catalogue, I felt the Klassik 37 fit the bill- smaller sized than my other watches, satinized with a polished grooved bezel, 50m WR and lumed hour and minute hands. Exactly two weeks from placement of order to doorstep.
> 
> Many thanks to Guinand and cheers to you all!
> 
> View attachment 16851597
> View attachment 16851598
> View attachment 16851599


That is a very classy watch - Congrats👍🇩🇪 Guinand really do some great looking three handers!


----------



## Roger.Wilco

Became a Guinand owner mid last week - as was finally able to personally pick-up my Guinand watches from the Guinand factory while traveling through Frankfurt for a business trip.

Back in March while traveling through Frankfurt on a previous business trip, had the chance to drop into the Guinand factory and while there selected the Pilot Chrono 42. 
After numerous emails with Petra (a saint with patience) - the customization detail had been sorted.










Then around June(ish) decided to get a little brother to the Pilot Chrono 42 and decided on the Flight Engineer and themed it using the Pilot Chrono 42 as inspiration.










Aesthetically, I like how they turned out. They were purchased with a specific use case in mind - so will have to wait until I get home from the current business trip to try them in anger and form any opinions.


----------



## wkw

Roger.Wilco said:


> Became a Guinand owner mid last week - as was finally able to personally pick-up my Guinand watches from the Guinand factory while traveling through Frankfurt for a business trip.
> 
> Back in March while traveling through Frankfurt on a previous business trip, had the chance to drop into the Guinand factory and while there selected the Pilot Chrono 42.
> After numerous emails with Petra (a saint with patience) - the customization detail had been sorted.
> 
> View attachment 16851866
> 
> 
> Then around June(ish) decided to get a little brother to the Pilot Chrono 42 and decided on the Flight Engineer and themed it using the Pilot Chrono 42 as inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 16851868
> 
> 
> Aesthetically, I like how they turned out. They were purchased with a specific use case in mind - so will have to wait until I get home from the current business trip to try them in anger and form any opinions.


Good looking pair. Looks like Guinand did something to the flight engineer - extended the orange color section on the second hands.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger.Wilco

wkw said:


> Good looking pair. Looks like Guinand did something to the flight engineer - extended the orange color section on the second hands.


Top points for observation.

The main customization points were: (1) Starfighter bezels, (2) florescent orange chrono hands, (3) visually de-emphasized mid-grey sweeping second hands.
For the Pilot Chrono 42 the idea was to make the hour & minute hands more visually prominent by visually de-emphasizing the sweeping seconds hand by making it mid-grey. With the Flight Engineer sweeping seconds hand following along the same idea with the majority of the hand in mid-grey with a longer florescent orange tip dimension-ed to the dial digits width.


----------



## wkw

Roger.Wilco said:


> Top points for observation.
> 
> The main customization points were: (1) Starfighter bezels, (2) florescent orange chrono hands, (3) visually de-emphasized mid-grey sweeping second hands.
> For the Pilot Chrono 42 the idea was to make the hour & minute hands more visually prominent by visually de-emphasizing the sweeping seconds hand by making it mid-grey. With the Flight Engineer sweeping seconds hand following along the same idea with the majority of the hand in mid-grey with a longer florescent orange tip dimension-ed to the dial digits width.


Looks like the modifications are subtle but substantial, especially the extra work done on the seconds hand. 

I really like Guinand as they are really accommodating on customization. They build watches for keepers!! 

I hope they can offer sapphire crystal with double side AR coating soon.

Congratulations again and wear in good health. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger.Wilco

wkw said:


> ...
> I really like Guinand as they are really accommodating on customization. They build watches for keepers!!
> ...
> 
> Congratulations again and wear in good health.


Totally agree regarding Guinand. A rare but valuable diamond in the rough.

Thanks for your best wishes - and the same to you.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I picked this up from another user while I was waiting for the Flieger Chrono Klassik M I showed a couple of days ago.










The deal was just too good to pass up... 










I really like the 'syringe' hands on both of these...

Thanks for the kind comments folks....

Best wishes.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FRS

Finally got around to taking some pics!


----------



## Doctor D.

FRS said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics!
> View attachment 16860159
> View attachment 16860160


That is an excellent tripple!
Do you have the same strap on all?
Wildboar?


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> That is an excellent tripple!
> Do you have the same strap on all?
> Wildboar?


Thanks - Im very happy with them; the Starfighter II has really become my go-to watch. The straps are indeed all boar (model "Rotte"), as I really like their looks and sideways rigidity. Having quite skinny wrists, and trying to make that work with a heavy watch, the strap cant be too flexible sideways, and also not too easy to stretch. Here the wildboar skin really does the trick.

I have quite a range of straps from Guinand: Rally, Chronissimo, Retro and even an old Ozean. The Ozean is especially good looking, seem to recall that they were made from shark skin. 

I also have the latest bracelet for the Starfighter II, but Im not really that keen on bracelets in general. The looks suffer (in my opinion), and it becomes even heavier. But clearly, the bracelet is more robust solution.


----------



## Doctor D.

FRS said:


> Thanks - Im very happy with them; the Starfighter II has really become my go-to watch. The straps are indeed all boar (model "Rotte"), as I really like their looks and sideways rigidity. Having quite skinny wrists, and trying to make that work with a heavy watch, the strap cant be too flexible sideways, and also not too easy to stretch. Here the wildboar skin really does the trick.
> 
> I have quite a range of straps from Guinand: Rally, Chronissimo, Retro and even an old Ozean. The Ozean is especially good looking, seem to recall that they were made from shark skin.
> 
> I also have the latest bracelet for the Starfighter II, but Im not really that keen on bracelets in general. The looks suffer (in my opinion), and it becomes even heavier. But clearly, the bracelet is more robust solution.


Find the right strap or bracelet is so important.
I also bought the bracelet to my GMT and I use sometimes but on that is little too shiny and that is not "me".
So happy when I found Hirsch Heritage both to my GMT and STF.
The feeling on my arm is perfect.


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> Find the right strap or bracelet is so important.
> I also bought the bracelet to my GMT and I use sometimes but on that is little too shiny and that is not "me".
> So happy when I found Hirsch Heritage both to my GMT and STF.
> The feeling on my arm is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 16866327


That is indeed a very good looking combo. I dont have any brown straps, but clearly this works really well with the GMT (- and for sure also with the STF). I also think that the strap quality looks very high, as are to be expected from Hirsch. Hmmm.... I may have to look more into this!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

FRS said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics!
> View attachment 16860159
> View attachment 16860160


That Starfighter II is Sweeeeeeet.....  _(Actually...they all are.) _


----------



## Doctor D.

FRS said:


> That is indeed a very good looking combo. I dont have any brown straps, but clearly this works really well with the GMT (- and for sure also with the STF). I also think that the strap quality looks very high, as are to be expected from Hirsch. Hmmm.... I may have to look more into this!


I can really recommend them.
Have the antracite on my Starfighter.
Looks "greenish".
Quite thick 6,5-7mm close to the watch.
Also comes with quick pins, must be the best invention since sliced bread 😊


----------



## FRS

New Guinand ready to launch.... ? Guinand Pilot Watches - German manufacturer of mechanical watch from Frankfurt am Main - Guinand Watches

Any rumours or ideas?


----------



## FRS

Interessting: Happy Birthday Helmut Sinn! - Guinand Watches


----------



## Doctor D.

FRS said:


> Interessting: Happy Birthday Helmut Sinn! - Guinand Watches



Perhaps a starfigter special with same red bi compax as on the HS100


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> Perhaps a starfigter special with same red bi compax as on the HS100
> 
> View attachment 16875745


That would be like a visit from Santa !!! 😉👍


----------



## Doctor D.

FRS said:


> That would be like a visit from Santa !!! 😉👍


Something with bi compax 3, 9 or tri with 3, 6 ,9 position. Ooooh!


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> Something with bi compax 3, 9 or tri with 3, 6 ,9 position. Ooooh!


That would be perfect!


----------



## wkw

Series 31 which I bought in 2016. I still like it very much. 
It came with an old style deployant buckle.




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FRS

wkw said:


> Series 31 which I bought in 2016. I still like it very much.
> It came with an old style deployant buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thats a VERY elegant - yet highly functional - watch👍 Very true to the “Guinand spirit”.


----------



## Doctor D.

The new model will have a white tachymeter scale - so will probably look like this but with 3, 9 position or 3, 6, 9 position - then more like a mix of DuoIndicator with some other bezel. 
If it will have date - I hope the date will be 6 o´clock


----------



## rokman

Damn that's pretty...









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Haha all my wishes came true


----------



## MKN

It’s also hardened steel - that’s a first right?


----------



## wkw

New HS106 is simply gorgeous 

Looks like Guinand is expanding the line into 42/43mm category


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

wkw said:


> New HS106 is simply gorgeous
> 
> Looks like Guinand is expanding the line with 42/43mm category
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agree but it is really like the old Sinn 103C, right on picture below;









It was probably Guinand who did it to Sinn in the 60/70-ies.


----------



## wkw

Doctor D. said:


> Agree but it is really like the old Sinn 103C, right on picture below;
> View attachment 16881305
> 
> 
> It was probably Guinand who did it to Sinn in the 60/70-ies.


Those are beautiful. Yes I read from Guinand’s page that design of the original Sinn 102 came from Guinand 361. 

This is very interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Here is a Chronosport that I purchased back in 2003. Despite of not being my daily watch, it has not been serviced but still working flawlessly. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Autumn is coming...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo

Hello everyone and sorry as it is not my intention to derail this thread.
Please, can anyone tell me whether Guinand produces a steel pin buckle in size 16mm?
I would really appreciate some feedback. Thank you.


----------



## rationaltime

My guess is maybe 17 mm. Better to ask Guinand though.
Just send Guinand a message throught their website.


Thanks,
ratonaltime


----------



## Doctor D.

Pazzo said:


> Hello everyone and sorry as it is not my intention to derail this thread.
> Please, can anyone tell me whether Guinand produces a steel pin buckle in size 16mm?
> I would really appreciate some feedback. Thank you.


So far as I know, they buy all straps, buckles, etc. So my guess is no.
Still, as said above, send them an e-mail.
Perhaps they have some old stock somewhere.
Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## Doctor D.

GMT Klassik with satinized house.


----------



## Pazzo

Doctor D. said:


> So far as I know, they buy all straps, buckles, etc. So my guess is no.
> Still, as said above, send them an e-mail.
> Perhaps they have some old stock somewhere.
> Good luck with your hunt.


Doctor D,

You guessed right.
I sent them a message through their site and got a response from their sales dept.
They don't do a 16mm buckle which is a pity.
In my opininion, a classic watch with a 37.5mm case needs a 20 x 16 bracelet.
To my eyes, the flow from lug to buckle looks much better, more elegant. Not sure whether I'm alone in this.
Thank you for the input everyone. Keep this thread going.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Strokes1251

Doctor D. said:


> GMT Klassik with satinized house.
> View attachment 16922750


I was trying to buy this watch cause fell in love with it thanks to your pics but it always switches to German when i go to checkout. Any easier way to buy it if im not fluent in German?


----------



## rationaltime

Send Guinan an email. I expect they will help you with a purchase.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Roger.Wilco

rationaltime said:


> Send Guinan an email. I expect they will help you with a purchase.


Or just ring them. 
Petra and the team all speak English and they are very accommodating.


----------



## Crabman1972

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very clean and visually seems far more appealing than the IWCs. Perhaps it's the lack of the date window and the improved symmetry...


----------



## wkw

Crabman1972 said:


> Very clean and visually seems far more appealing than the IWCs. Perhaps it's the lack of the date window and the improved symmetry...


Thanks. It sure looks very nice and it wears smaller than IWC big pilot. Also the crown is less protruding like IWC.

The only thing I like IWC more is the fully brushed case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger.Wilco

wkw said:


> ...
> The only thing I like IWC more is the fully brushed case.


If a fully brushed case is a must - ask Guinand if they can do that for you...
My understanding is that Guinand can when asked hand-brush & hand-polish cases or even repair/re-condition existing cases. Either as part of a purchase, service or specific alteration.


----------



## Crabman1972

I think it looks good. It's got just the right amount of shine to wear well on say a black (or cognac) shell stitched strap (like the Nomos straps) to have some dress appeal.


----------



## Doctor D.

Earlier today, a perfect office clock


----------



## wkw

Roger.Wilco said:


> If a fully brushed case is a must - ask Guinand if they can do that for you...
> My understanding is that Guinand can when asked hand-brush & hand-polish cases or even repair/re-condition existing cases. Either as part of a purchase, service or specific alteration.


Yes. I should’ve asked for a brushed case. 
Maybe I’ll check with them when I send my watch in for service.

Thanks for the great advice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabman1972

wkw said:


> Yes. I should’ve asked for a brushed case.
> Maybe I’ll check with them when I send my watch in for service.
> 
> Thanks for the great advice!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model is this, and what are the size specs, including L2L? I'm curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wkw

It’s Series 31, with 42mm diameter case and 14mm height. Lug size is 22mm and L2L is 52mm. 

I picked it up in 2016 but Guinand discontinued this model one or two years after.

Here’s a quick shot with current flight engineer model with 40mm size and 48.5mm L2L.

Hope this helps.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Prepared for a walk in the forrest


----------



## Crabman1972

wkw said:


> It’s Series 31, with 42mm diameter case and 14mm height. Lug size is 22mm and L2L is 52mm.
> 
> I picked it up in 2016 but Guinand discontinued this model one or two years after.
> 
> Here’s a quick shot with current flight engineer model with 40mm size and 48.5mm L2L.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's too generous in size for me at 52mm L2L. The 48mm is about as much as I can work with.


----------



## wkw

Crabman1972 said:


> It's too generous in size for me at 52mm L2L. The 48mm is about as much as I can work with.


I have a 7” wrist size so I found Series 31 a little big on my wrist. My usual sweet spot is 39-40mm diabetes and 50mm L2L. 

I finally decided to give it a shot and turns out it is not as bad. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabman1972

wkw said:


> I have a 7” wrist size so I found Series 31 a little big on my wrist. My usual sweet spot is 39-40mm diabetes and 50mm L2L.
> 
> I finally decided to give it a shot and turns out it is not as bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But my wrist is more like 6.25"... Anything longer than 48mm and the lugs begin to hang. I had a 39mm IWC Mark XV Spitfire that suffered the same issue. Now I find the geometry of the GO shorter lugs makes the 40mm dial easy to wear with a shorter L2L measurement.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Guinand will show new models at the “schau.diepresse“ in Vienna, Marxhalle, from 04 - 06 Nov.


----------



## wkw

Crabman1972 said:


> But my wrist is more like 6.25"... Anything longer than 48mm and the lugs begin to hang. I had a 39mm IWC Mark XV Spitfire that suffered the same issue. Now I find the geometry of the GO shorter lugs makes the 40mm dial easy to wear with a shorter L2L measurement.


Thanks for the explanation. I guess you were referring to Senator Excellence? It sure looks very nice.

Perhaps you can take a look at Sinn 556, or Bell & Ross BR V1-92.

Happy shopping.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

StufflerMike said:


> Guinand will show new models at the “schau.diepresse“ in Vienna, Marxhalle, from 04 - 06 Nov.
> 
> View attachment 16988166


Great!
Lets start guess game 
From left;
A blue duo indikator?
Flight Engineers second hand?
Starfigher tri complex? 6, 9, 12?


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## wkw

Doctor D. said:


> View attachment 16994850


Gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

My favourite watch on my favourite strap.
Guinand + Isofrane 👍🏼


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

A wonderful little machine....










This old thing received a nice new strap today....











......And it is about time to return _home_ for a service and polish....

Enjoy Your Time, Good People...


----------



## DwightKschrute

Stopped by a watchmaker’s shop today wearing this and the watchmaker characterized it as a “wannabe IWC.”
Also bought a WZU-5 on eBay this morning, which he’d presumably think of as a “wannabe Jacob & Co”


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> View attachment 17008823


The one to the left is absolutely stunning! And I sure wouldnt mind owning the other ones either!


----------



## Doctor D.

FRS said:


> The one to the left is absolutely stunning! And I sure wouldnt mind owning the other ones either!


I like it too. 
I wonder which size it is? 
The old duoindikator is 42 mm and have 22 mm band- no bezel for that size.
I therefore hope they did it 40,8 and band 20mm. Would look great on bezel.
Also like the Flight Engineer II, nice coloiur, green/grey?


----------



## StufflerMike

Doctor D. said:


> Also like the Flight Engineer II, nice coloiur, green/grey?


Ferrite Gray they say. Their new models are currently showcased in Vienna, Marx Halle.


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> I like it too.
> I wonder which size it is?
> The old duoindikator is 42 mm and have 22 mm band- no bezel for that size.
> I therefore hope they did it 40,8 and band 20mm. Would look great on bezel.
> Also like the Flight Engineer II, nice coloiur, green/grey?


Hmm.. yes, its probably 42mm = too big for my skinny "office wrists"....


----------



## FRS

StufflerMike said:


> Ferrite Gray they say. Their new models are currently showcased in Vienna, Marx Halle.


Do you have a link to this pic?


----------



## StufflerMike

FRS said:


> Do you have a link to this pic?


What pic ? I didn’t post any. Guinand posted all new models on IG.


----------



## FRS

StufflerMike said:


> What pic ? I didn’t post any. Guinand posted all new models on IG.


OK, Ill check that.


----------



## Doctor D.

FRS said:


> OK, Ill check that.


They posted this photo on their Facebook page.;


----------



## rationaltime

Is that a glass case? It must be interesting moving it around.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike

rationaltime said:


> Is that a glass case? It must be interesting moving it around.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Indeed a glass case. Back can be opened, see the two hinges on the left.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

New strap 😀
Di modell Chronissimo


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> New strap 😀
> Di modell Chronissimo
> View attachment 17022065
> View attachment 17022066
> View attachment 17022067


That sure looks great! I actually have the same strap, and used it extensively for quite a while. Very comfy, but it bit too long for me. Hmmmm.... maybe time to try it on again 👍


----------



## Doctor D.

FRS said:


> That sure looks great! I actually have the same strap, and used it extensively for quite a while. Very comfy, but it bit too long for me. Hmmmm.... maybe time to try it on again 👍


A little bit too long for me also. I have it on the second last hole..should have bought it a size smaller. And honestly, after 4 hours I starting to miss my Isofrane rubberstrap - so comfy. The watch doesn´t feel top heavy at all with that.


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## Doctor D.

I like it 😀


----------



## William1Wilson

My first Guinand! I'm in love!


----------



## Doctor D.

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ehhh....Wait a minute?
The secondhand - is that from Classic Duograph-Chrono - F.A.Z.-Edition??


----------



## wkw

Doctor D. said:


> Ehhh....Wait a minute?
> The secondhand - is that from Classic Duograph-Chrono - F.A.Z.-Edition??


Spot on Doctor. Secondhand from F.A.Z. Edition. 

Thanks for the great help from Petra.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday

I got this yesterday 😊


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## FRS

William1Wilson said:


> My first Guinand! I'm in love!
> View attachment 17034217


Outstanding - Congrats 👍👍👍


----------



## FRS

WatchHoliday said:


> I got this yesterday 😊


That sure is stunning !


----------



## Doctor D.

Anyone who have skills in photoshopping 😀
Would be interesting to see the new blue duoindicator with the white tachymeter scale ring.
Think it could be really great.


----------



## Doctor D.

Something like this? 
What do you think?


----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> Something like this?
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 17056690


Looks great!!!


----------



## DSDickson

True, looks really sharp and contrasty which would help in reading the tachy. However, I also think it detracts from quickly picking up the hand set as my eyes are 1st drawn to the rehaut. Love that esthetic but pick one's priority.


----------



## Doctor D.

DSDickson said:


> True, looks really sharp and contrasty which would help in reading the tachy. However, I also think it detracts from quickly picking up the hand set as my eyes are 1st drawn to the rehaut. Love that esthetic but pick one's priority.


I was just bored and had too much time .
The good thing with Guinand is that I probably could ask for this, without having my economy ruined.
When I ordered mine GMT I asked Petra if I could have other hands and a sanitized house?
-Sure, no problem.


----------



## DSDickson

Doctor D. said:


> I was just bored and had too much time .
> The good thing with Guinand is that I probably could ask for this, without having my economy ruined.
> When I ordered mine GMT I asked Petra if I could have other hands and a sanitized house?
> -Sure, no problem.


Glad you had too much time on your hands, not dissing your idea at all! I quite like it better than all blue.

And yes, Petra is awesome. She was very supportive and added "readability" ideas when I did a total customization to a Reverse Panda Duo-graph (all the hands plus colors). Plus, I don't remember that it cost me an extra pint of blood, either. lol


----------



## river bum

DSDickson said:


> And yes, Petra is awesome. She was very supportive and added "readability" ideas when I did a total customization to a Reverse Panda Duo-graph (all the hands plus colors). Plus, I don't remember that it cost me an extra pint of blood, either. lol



Do you have any pics of your customized Duo-graph you could share? I would love to see it.


----------



## DSDickson

river bum said:


> Do you have any pics of your customized Duo-graph you could share? I would love to see it.


Hey there River bum, I'll see what I can do. My budget cell phone is crap. Not sure if I can get an old macro lens to work on new Z9, if so I will post some fotos. Been wanting too but for above reasons haven't. Thanks for asking.


----------



## river bum

I had the orange duo-graph for several years. I gave it away to my father in law who uses it as his daily. Such a great watch!! 
I almost replaced it last year with the Reverse panda but decided to wait. Even tho they were not currently advertised on the Guinand website, Petra said they had some dials left and was willing to put one together for me. 
I’m really interested to see your choices of customization if your able to add some pics. The RPanda Duo-graph is such a great looking Guinand.


----------



## DSDickson

Ditto for me, I procrastinated for over a year and then was ready to order this time last year but the RP Duo-graph wasn't offered anymore. I talked with Petra and she said the same thing, they had a few dials left and said they would gladly make one up. I jumped on it.


----------



## DSDickson

Here ya go @ river bum!

Note syringe hands outlined in black for readability over sub-dials (via Petra).
Fire engine red center seconds.


----------



## river bum

DSDickson said:


> View attachment 17061006
> 
> 
> Here ya go @ river bum!
> 
> Note syringe hands outlined in black for readability over sub-dials (via Petra).
> Fire engine red center seconds.



Very cool!! Thanks for posting…excellent one of kind


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## FRS

Doctor D. said:


> View attachment 17073278


Such a clean design👍 Mine is with the polished (standard) casing, and the stick hands. Love it to bits!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073

Came in yesterday. I am really digging the blue on this one.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073

Ladder bracelet just came in, and I am not normally a fan of the gap between the case and spring bar, but in this case, I think it works.


----------



## Doctor D.

unsub073 said:


> Ladder bracelet just came in, and I am not normally a fan of the gap between the case and spring bar, but in this case, I think it works.


Looks great, is it Forstners?


----------



## unsub073

Doctor D. said:


> Looks great, is it Forstners?


It is. So far I've been really happy with it. The combo feels very light on the wrist. I was able to get a good fit with taking out a couple links and then adjusting the micro one.


----------

